# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  На пути к гармонии от Ben

## Melissa

Ben, жду Вас  :Smile:

----------


## Ben

продолжим? или вопросы есть?

----------


## Melissa

Продолжим. Мне нужно включить ассоциации, я правильно поняла?

----------


## Ben

можно так сказать. но это не просто ассоциации, они на уровне чувств должны проявляться вполне реально... 
так чтобы даже сомнения не возникало в их истинности... но при этом без всякого внушения и насилия...
а если не проявляются то значит блокировка где-то и нужно поправить это...

----------


## Ben

ну так пойдем дальше?

----------


## Melissa

Я представляю облако, которое окружает меня полностью, почему то кроме головы. Легкое, в движении. Не знаю у меня первые мысли были такие. Так неправильно? )

----------


## Ben

тут всё правильно... как оно закрепилось само собой в стабильном состоянии так и правильно и настояще... 
а вокруг головы что чувствуешь?

----------


## Melissa

А голова чтобы наблюдать за облаком. Вокруг головы пустота, она свободна.

----------


## Ben

понятно. нам голова внутри облака нужна... помести её туда...

----------


## Melissa

Теперь полностью. Облако как защита.

----------


## Ben

да. облако это состояние благости и спокойствия, а внутри светлая энергия... впусти его в себя и посмотри как заходит...

----------


## Melissa

Облако почему-то как настоящее, серое такое и по кругу, как войлок )

----------


## Melissa

Это похоже на свет, на шар. Проникает через живот. Растворяется там

----------


## Ben

помести это облако где ты, внутрь большего облака, но белого и пиши как выходит..

----------


## Ben

> Это похоже на свет, на шар. Проникает через живот. Растворяется там


 впускай его в себя и заполняйся... пиши как заходит...

----------


## Melissa

Получился кокон. Второе облако по ощущениям как вата и гораздо воздушнее. Мягче.

----------


## Ben

внутри тела чувствуешь как заполняется?

----------


## Melissa

> впускай его в себя и заполняйся... пиши как заходит...


 Заходит и растворяется в животе, полностью по туловищу. Руки ноги не ассоциировались

----------


## Melissa

> внутри тела чувствуешь как заполняется?


 Облако? Не так представила. Будто сжимает меня)))

----------


## Ben

> Заходит и растворяется в животе, полностью по туловищу. Руки ноги не ассоциировались


 представь их там и заполняй... что-то чувствуешь в теле?

----------


## Ben

> Облако? Не так представила. Будто сжимает меня)))


 сжимает это хорошо.... то что заходит через живот продолжает заходить?

----------


## Melissa

> представь их там и заполняй... что-то чувствуешь в теле?


 Чувствую что всего слишком много в теле. Я ватная ))

----------


## Melissa

> сжимает это хорошо.... то что заходит через живот продолжает заходить?


 Нет, растворилось быстро. И сидит внутри.

----------


## Ben

> Чувствую что всего слишком много в теле. Я ватная ))


 хочешь облегчить это ощущение, утяжелить или так оставить?

----------


## Melissa

> хочешь облегчить это ощущение, утяжелить или так оставить?


 Хочу оставить только шар. Остальное лучше бы снаружи . Облегчить

----------


## Ben

представ заполнение более разреженным и легким и посмотри как получилось...

----------


## Melissa

Получилось легче. Все по стенкам меня расползлось. Можно еще что-нибудь вселить

----------


## Ben

должно быть комфортное ощущение в теле и вокруг в коконе...
посмотри так ли и где нужно поправь как тебе нравится...

----------


## Melissa

Внутри себя оставим как есть. Облако прозрачным, второе будет белым.  Так комфортнее

----------


## Ben

хочешь что-то добавить или хорошо как есть?

----------


## Melissa

Пусть будет как есть

----------


## Ben

ок. ты прошла первую стадию и вошла в поток. в нем тебе будет легко думать о чем угодно и менять по необходимости так как мысли будут материальны. 
хочешь поработать с каким-то негативом что тебя мучает?

----------


## Melissa

Да, у меня оооочень много негатива. Все достало. Мне надо поменять себя и окружение

----------


## Ben

представ весь негатив как один шар. выдели его из себя...

----------


## Melissa

Я хочу быть терпимее

----------


## Melissa

Представила. Я туда еще людей поместила)))

----------


## Ben

ты станешь терпимее... но нужно сначала негатив исправить, иначе не сможешь....

----------


## Ben

> Представила. Я туда еще людей поместила)))


 опиши как он тебе представился....

----------


## Melissa

Похож на комок манной каши. Плотный и скользкий. На выдохе вышел

----------


## Ben

попробуй послать ему любовь и благость что есть в тебе... и скажи что вышло...

----------


## Melissa

Все не выйдет. Как можно негативу послать любовь...

----------


## Ben

можно и еще как... пошли ему... и скажи что вышло...

----------


## Melissa

Я попыталась. Стало легче, но грустно . (

----------


## Melissa

Я наверное и в жизни так же. Не даю любовь. Иначе не обвиняли бы в эгоизме и невнимании ))

----------


## Ben

> Я попыталась. Стало легче, но грустно . (


 ты чувствуешь что теряешь энергию когда шлешь любовь?

----------


## Ben

> Я наверное и в жизни так же. Не даю любовь. Иначе не обвиняли бы в эгоизме и невнимании ))


 Чтобы давать любовь нужно её сначала иметь, а она без светлой энергии не задерживается в человеке.

----------


## Melissa

> ты чувствуешь что теряешь энергию когда шлешь любовь?


 Я чувствую опустошение. Но оно не неприятное. Да, наверное, теряю энергию

----------


## Melissa

> Чтобы давать любовь нужно её сначала иметь, а она без светлой энергии не задерживается в человеке.


 Она есть. Только не могу отдать. Не умею и чувствую себя уязвимой если расслаблюсь и раскроюсь

----------


## Ben

> Я чувствую опустошение. Но оно не неприятное. Да, наверное, теряю энергию


 это нормально... ибо если ушло то чувствуешь потерю... тебе нужно еще энергии чтобы давать еще любви... тут есть несколько вариантов как её добыть...

----------


## Ben

> Она есть. Только не могу отдать. Не умею и чувствую себя уязвимой если расслаблюсь и раскроюсь


 тебе нужен источник внешней светлой энергии и тогда сможешь отдавать и восполняться... а иначе будет работа на износ и защита организма это заблокирует...

----------


## Melissa

> тебе нужен источник внешней светлой энергии и тогда сможешь отдавать и восполняться... а иначе будет работа на износ и защита организма это заблокирует...


 Это точно. Я сама себя мучаю в сто раз больше чем других.
Где можно добыть энергию?

----------


## Ben

> Это точно. Я сама себя мучаю в сто раз больше чем других.


 ну дык чудес же не бывает... выход только к подключению к внешнему источнику света... а внутри человека его нет ибо он лишь может к нему подсоединиться и этого вполне достаточно для любых нужд...

----------


## Ben

> Где можно добыть энергию?


 есть всего 2 основных варианта...

----------


## Melissa

> есть всего 2 основных варианта...


 Я вся во внимании, Бен

----------


## Ben

1. Эгрегоры - различные силы и духи природы, идолы и божки, духи умерших, иконы и изображения, останки тел (мощи), кумиры и т.п то всё что имеет внешнюю форму и кого просят чтобы получить от них энергию.
Недостаток в том что энергию там дают мало, больше забирают чем дают ибо сначала эгрегор заботится о себе, а потом о страждущих... также для этого требуются различные обряды, молитвы, заклинания и т.п. Плюс в относительной легкости обращения.
2. Сверхсознание или творец всего - источник бесконечной и безусловной энергии, в этом он идеален. Недостаток - не имеет никакой формы и не постижим мыслью человека ибо мысль всегда конечна, хотя взаимодействие с ним происходит через мысль...
1а (промежуточный вариант) - светлые люди готовые делиться энергией. недостаток - некая зависимость от этих людей что немного унизительно для человека. Также всегда есть ограничение по мощности и содержанию потока. Подходит лишь как временное решение.

пс. может и еще варианты есть, но я пока не слышал...

----------


## Melissa

Как определить 1а ?
Как подключаться к 2 ?

----------


## Ben

1а - если к тебе идет от него энергия, когда он тебе её дает.
2 - первый раз нужно тебе показать в потоке, это энергии много требует, а потом сама сможешь... можешь и без потока попробовать обратится, может хватит энергии...

----------


## Melissa

1а это энергодоноры? Тогда есть и те кто могут забирать?
По поводу 2 не поняла что нужно делать..

----------


## Ben

1а. забирать все могут.
2. либо сама либо могу подсобить.

----------


## Melissa

> 1а. забирать все могут.
> 2. либо сама либо могу подсобить.


 Мне даже неловко просить помощи, и так столько работы проделали. За что отдельное спасибо :Smile:

----------


## Ben

да я не напрягался особо... ты же сама все делала... если хочешь продолжить то пиши... но уже не сегодня наверно

----------


## Ben

тут много чего хорошего и полезного можно сделать... это вещь универсальная для всего чего угодно... мысль это вещь уникальная по своей природе... и это только начало чтоб немножко понять о чем речь и с какой стороны это все работает... уже есть новые идеи.... как улучшить и упростить процесс... но это уже вместе надо смотреть и проверять по ходу... так что если интересно то можем продолжить...

----------


## Ben

> Чувствую что всего слишком много в теле. Я ватная ))


 когда поток взаимодействует с фантомом человека (душой, голограммой и т.п. в разных трактовках) то на уровне биофизики мозга выделяются эндорфины, они это вид энергии, но уже материализованной на физическом плане и это позволяет перенаправлять её в свою очередь на ментальный уровень для каких-то задач... и так далее по кругу... то есть человек и его сознание начинает функционировать в двух мирах одновременно и это дает силу мыслям быть материальными и стабильными... то есть все что делается оно делается однократно и будет потом существовать и далее само по себе, не требуя никого добавочного вложения внимания и сил...

----------


## Yrok25

Пикап мастер - наполнит всех светлой энергиЕй .....

----------


## Ben

можно сделать чтобы все сами наполнялись светлой энергией кто хочет... но это на стадии конструирования и отладки...

----------


## Kirin

Ахахаха...шикарно.

----------


## Kirin

> понятно. нам голова внутри облака нужна... помести её туда...


 Да все понятно! Как я раньше сам не догадался! Это же так просто!

----------


## Ben

> Ахахаха...шикарно.


 нахаляву конечно ничего не будет... нужно будет мозгой самому шевелить в любом случае чтоб приобщиться... чудес же не бывает в природе...

----------


## Ben

> Да все понятно! Как я раньше сам не догадался! Это же так просто!


 можно и не помещать, поток и через солнечное сплетение может зайти... это кому что лучше подходит генетически... просто часто через голову это происходит...

----------


## Yrok25

для консерваторов в голову точно не подходит  :Confused:

----------


## Ben

> я то думал это такие секс машины бродят лишь бы кому присунуть


 по себе других не судят! (ц)

----------


## Ben

> Каждый думает в меру своей испорченности!


 +1

----------


## Yrok25

> Ну все пойду дарить светлую энергию людям! выйду на улицу и начну кричать! ккоооомууу светлооой энергииии!!!


 и такие бывают  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yrok25

http://www.iriney.ru/sects/ashram/010.htm тут написано чтобы потоки быстрее доходили нада пить "шаманский чай "
Ben что думаешь насчет чая ?




> не имей сто рублей, а имей сто друзей


  и вперед к светлому толерантному будущему

----------


## Ben

> Ну все пойду дарить светлую энергию людям! выйду на улицу и начну кричать! ккоооомууу светлооой энергииии!!!


 а откуды ты её брать будешь? из кармана доставать и раздавать?

----------


## Melissa

Ben, давай продолжим.

----------


## Ben

> http://www.iriney.ru/sects/ashram/010.htm тут написано чтобы потоки быстрее доходили нада пить "шаманский чай "
> Ben что думаешь насчет чая ?


 пока у человека светлой энергии нет, сознание спит и мыслями своими он не может управлять то что угодно с ним произойти может... а противоядие только мой метод...

----------


## Ben

> Ben, давай продолжим.


 Melissa, давай через полчаса?

----------


## Dr. Josef Mengele

Светлая энергия. Решение всех проблем. Хоть разливай по бутылкам и продавай с лотков. Вот над чем бились умы многих поколений, а решение нашлось только сейчас на богами забытом форуме. Пара пам пам. Хотите делиться знаниями - почему не делать это в пм? проповеди уже пошли, набежали тролли. и тема превращается в балаган. чему тут удивляться

----------


## Unity

> Продолжим. Мне нужно включить ассоциации, я правильно поняла?


 


> можно так сказать. но это не просто ассоциации, они на уровне чувств должны проявляться вполне реально... 
> так чтобы даже сомнения не возникало в их истинности... но при этом без всякого внушения и насилия...
> а если не проявляются то значит блокировка где-то и нужно поправить это...


 Итак, я считаю до десяти. Вы слышите _только_ мой голос! ^_^ 
Начинаем сеанс аутогенной тренировки – или же, иначе, простого _самовнушения_, аутосуггестии, самогипноза, призванного помочь Вам почувствовать себя _иллюзорно_ «лучше» – ничего не _леча_ внутри. 
Просто замечательно. Углубись в самообман, сомкни крепче веки – и _усни_ – сотвори сон свой, в коем всё прекрасно – и _живи в нём_ словно в Матрице... 
Нет, это не выход. 
Лучше уж, имо, смотреть на явь... Медитация освежает душу, а не _сны_, иллюзии...

----------


## Ben

Melissa, ты где?

----------


## Ben

> Просто замечательно. Углубись в самообман
> Лучше уж, имо, смотреть на явь... Медитация освежает душу, а не _сны_, иллюзии...


 никакой медитации и самовнушения тут нет... ибо оно требует постоянного возврата к внушаемой идее, а тут этого нет... самовнушение тут даже мешает, не говоря уже что оно не рабочее... когда мысль становится материальной все эти потуги становятся совершенно излишни и безполезны...

----------


## Dr. Josef Mengele

Unity да вы батенька прямо Чумак. Или Кашперовский. что ближе. Но суть верна. Медитация успокаивает тело и дух. Но не больше. Как горькая правда лучше сладкой лжи, так и грязная реальность лучше розовых фантазий. Может непригляднее и злее, но нам в ней жить.

----------


## Ben

> Медитация успокаивает тело и дух.


 Это редко когда происходит... обычно медитация вредна и если делается человеком тупо то это может повредить протекание потоков в теле... в общем лучше в это не соваться... результат будет нулевой в лучшем случае...

----------


## Unity

> тут много чего хорошего и полезного можно сделать... это вещь универсальная для всего чего угодно... мысль это вещь уникальная по своей природе... и это только начало чтоб немножко понять о чем речь и с какой стороны это все работает... уже есть новые идеи.... как улучшить и упростить процесс... но это уже вместе надо смотреть и проверять по ходу... так что если интересно то можем продолжить...


 Наши помыслы – всего лишь _иллюзии_. Физически (материалистически, физикалистически[?]) всё происходит так (то, что покамест смогла описать Наука, современная _ложная_ наша Богиня, коей многие поклоняются сейчас, жаждая богатства, власти и могущества): в нашем мозге наличествуют зоны, ответственные за обработку (распознавание и анализ) «входящих данных», - «видеосигнала» с «камер» наших глаз; «аудио» с «микрофонов» наших ушек; запахов, прикосновений ветра etc. Зоны эти «воспринимают» весь наш субъективный _опыт_ (аудиовизуальные _образы_ окружающей нас реальности) в качестве всего лишь _потока электромагнитных импульсов_, распространяющихся в лабиринтах нервов, составляющих наш мозг, зарождающихся под воздействием неких _раздражителей_ (чаще всего) находящихся во _внешнем_ мире, возбуждающих «датчики» сенсорных наших систем. Наша душа (иль, коль угодно[?], мозг) аналитически разбивает весь этот «поток» (каждый сущий миг на протяжении всей нашей жизнь захлестывающий слабое наше сознание) на «фрагменты», «файлы», «ОБРАЗЫ», характерные аффективные _сигнатуры_ того иль иного раздражителя, присущие только ему, сохраняя их в нейронной нашей памяти; соотнося данные, почерпнутые изо «созерцанья мира/бытия on-line; восприятия здесь и сейчас», с программою, сущею и воплощённою в инстинктах, - всего прежде, «…Выжить», используя свой разум, свои знания; действуя так иль иначе в каждой сущей ситуации – действуя разумно, действуя сознательно, _целесообразно_ действуя, где Цель – это выживание. Инстинкты прошиты от рожденья в нас, прочие «программы», понуждающие двигаться, позже, подрастая, сочиняем сами, будучи ведомы только лишь желанием – того иль иного. 
Всё произошедшее и происходящее (в зависимости ото меры важности, субъективно присваиваемых тем или иным событиям призрачной нашей душой) оседает в нашей памяти: что-то на мгновенье, что-то навсегда. Так формируется «видеотека» наших грёз и снов; рабочий архив, с коего черпает вдохновение наша фантазия, беря элементы для своего творчества, совмещая творчески прежде раздельные системы, знаки, образы, детали, компоненты. 
Когда мы мыслим, окунаемся в фантазии, активируются _те же зоны_ головного мозга, что и при восприятии on-line – только вот «источником» «сигнала» ныне служат _НЕ_ наши уши и глаза, - но лишь _образы_, прежде сохранённые в хитросплетенье нервов, порождая _память_ – образы, как-либо ассоциирующиеся с тем, что происходит _сейчас_ – вырывая нас из РЕАЛЬНОСТИ, окуная нас в наш субъективный «внутренний мир», в коем «экраном нашего сознания» служит уже НЕ картинка яви, заснятая «с глаз» – но лишь файлы прежней памяти, фотоснимки, видео, снятые когда-то – либо созданные с фрагментов, из нарезки _прошлого_ – воспроизводимые зоной головного мозга, ответственной за зрение, словно бы видеоплеером. Сравнивая то, что есть, с тем, что было, мы пытаемся понять, что видим – или хоть чем оно в принципе может быть, улавливая элементы схожести нового и неведомого с тем, что уже известно. Сотни тысяч этих циклов (на мгновенье отрешаясь от реальности) производим мы за день, «изредка» задумываясь. Вот почему и _вот как_ мы мыслим, порой «…Витая в облаках», «…Выпадая из действительности». Сознание «смотрит» не наружу, но... _в себя_, видя то, что есть _внутри_ – и играя этим (словно бы конструктором), порождая Творчество. 
Да, наш разум, наши мысли (причина и следствие) – фантастический _иллюзион_, мощнейший из всех когда-либо созданных _инструментов Творчества_... 
Образы, кои мы рисуем в грёзах – краше яви... Во стократ прекраснее... Нам приятно мыслить, нам так нравится спать, быть «богами» своих маленьких «Вселенных _внутри_»... 
Только... 
Чудо это можно направить ПРОТИВ НАС, _внушая мысли, прививая нам идеи_ – ложные по сути, – и Кому-то выгодные – предварительно ослабив «информационный наш иммунитет» (скепсис и сомнение) чем-то... вроде страха – либо – _отучив нас мыслить_, выдрессировав нас без лишних помыслов смотреть... TV или YouTube, машинально _впитывая_, ни о чём не думая, дремля во блаженнейшем «небытие», столь приятном ввиду «отключенья» эго (ну и вмести с ним всех окружающих нас проблем – вот почему столь популярно кино и музыка, мыльные оперы и... даже форумы, да-да, друзья!)... 
Всё это зовут манипуляцией сознанием, самым мощным средством управления своими собратьями, проявляющимся как в быту (в виде тех же сплетен, особенных цепочек слов, внедряющих в нас «червь» сомнения – зачастую в чём-то светлом, правильном – кое неугодно прочим, мрачным, крайне злым), так и в наивысших эшелонах власти (для которой люди, - попросту бешеный скот, которым нужно как-то управлять, понуждая его трудиться на свои финансы, сверхидею Быта, едино-возможную)... Идеи – словно вирусы... Наше сознание – Их среда... Идеи используют нас, чтоб выжить, чтобы тиражировать себя, чтобы размножаться в нашем мозге, мутируя, – словно бы жуткая и «незримая» _форма жизни_, поработившая всех нас, для которой все мы – это просто клетки... 
Идеи... Структуры, сотканные с информации, как и всё реально сущее... 
Ну и весь наш мир – также... «идеален» в чём-то – образ, сущий в коем-то Божественном сознании, для которого мы – только Мысли просто и ничего более... 
Кто же Он, Тот, что _мыслит нами_?
Я его ищу!.. ^_^ 
Ну а вы, товарищи?..
Хочется Вам отыскать и узреть Его? И спросить Его, отчего Божественным – _так злоупотребили_ Здесь, в нашем мрачном мире?..

----------


## Ben

> Наши помыслы – всего лишь _иллюзии_. Физически (материалистически, физикалистически[?]) всё происходит так: в нашем мозге наличествуют зоны, ответственные за обработку (распознавание и анализ) «входящих данных», - «видеосигнала» с «камер» наших глаз; «аудио» с «микрофонов» наших ушек; запахов, прикосновений ветра etc.


 Это устаревшее, неадекватное, бездоказательное антинаучное верование. 
Мозг это лишь то куда облачается разум и сознание человека, которое нематериально по своей природе (в смысле вне трехмерного пространства)... сам по себе мозг лишь мертвый кусок мяса.

----------


## Ben

> Ну и весь наш мир – также... «идеален» в чём-то – образ, сущий в коем-то Божественном сознании, для которого мы – только Мысли просто и ничего более... 
> Кто же Он, Тот, что _мыслит нами_?
> Я его ищу!.. ^_^ 
> Ну а вы, товарищи?..
> Хочется Вам отыскать и узреть Его? И спросить Его, отчего Божественным – _так злоупотребили_ Здесь, в нашем мрачном мире?..


 +1

----------


## Unity

> пока у человека светлой энергии нет, сознание спит и мыслями своими он не может управлять то что угодно с ним произойти может... а противоядие только мой метод...


 Да, соглашусь с этим, сколь ни странно. Даже в этой _лжи_, чтобы придать оной облик «…Правды», подмешано немножко истины – древний трюк профессиональных лжецов. ^_^ 
Пока спит сознание – разум своеволен – словно самолёт, мчащийся в бездну на автопилоте. 
А «…Противоядие» – это _медитация_ – копирайт которой надлежит основателям индуизма, дзэн, буддизма, прочего, выросшего на этой основе, вокруг метода, могущего исцелить нас.

----------


## Melissa

Я здесь. Сегодня опять была злая... О чем сожалею.

----------


## Unity

> никакой медитации и самовнушения тут нет... ибо оно требует постоянного возврата к внушаемой идее, а тут этого нет... самовнушение тут даже мешает, не говоря уже что оно не рабочее... когда мысль становится материальной все эти потуги становятся совершенно излишни и безполезны...


 Мысль «…Становится материальной» благодаря визуализации, – студенты-медики постигают оное, кажется, на первом курсе. 
Ваши эти «облака» – или же аз ошибаюсь?..
Если так, Вы отрицаете самого себя...

----------


## Unity

> Unity да вы батенька прямо Чумак. Или Кашперовский. что ближе. Но суть верна. Медитация успокаивает тело и дух. Но не больше. Как горькая правда лучше сладкой лжи, так и грязная реальность лучше розовых фантазий. Может непригляднее и злее, но нам в ней жить.


 Солидарен полностью!..)
Только аз - такой же смертный, что и все мы. Червь земной. Ничего более.

----------


## Ben

> Да, соглашусь с этим, сколь ни странно. Даже в этой _лжи_, чтобы придать оной облик «…Правды», подмешано немножко истины – древний трюк профессиональных лжецов. ^_^ 
> Пока спит сознание – разум своеволен – словно самолёт, мчащийся в бездну на автопилоте. 
> А «…Противоядие» – это _медитация_ – копирайт которой надлежит основателям индуизма, дзэн, буддизма, прочего, выросшего на этой основе, вокруг метода, могущего исцелить нас.


 Метод описан предельно просто и ясно... понятно даже еже.... что-то адекватное ты по сути метода можешь сказать, если без флуда и растекания мыслею по древу? 
А то ведь тролить что-то ума много не надо, прикрываясь заумными фразами...

----------


## Unity

> Это редко когда происходит... обычно медитация вредна и если делается человеком тупо то это может повредить протекание потоков в теле... в общем лучше в это не соваться... результат будет нулевой в лучшем случае...


 О, да!!! Конечно же, – вредна!!! Ну а Вы как думали, если _пробуждает_ скепсис, очищает разум? Что же тогда будет, если человек вдруг станет... «…Не склонным к внушению»? Как же тогда с таким иметь дело, как же его обвести круг пальца?..
Нехорошо получается, человек есть – и разум не дремлет... Как же тогда править, как же понукать и бережно подталкивать в нужном направлении?..

----------


## Unity

> Это устаревшее, неадекватное, бездоказательное антинаучное верование. 
> Мозг это лишь то куда облачается разум и сознание человека, которое нематериально по своей природе (в смысле вне трехмерного пространства)... сам по себе мозг лишь мертвый кусок мяса.


 Сам считаю _так же_, что есть нечто Большее, нежели то, что смогли препарировать учёные...

----------


## Ben

> Мысль «…Становится материальной» благодаря визуализации, – студенты-медики постигают оное, кажется, на первом курсе.


 Легко доказать практически что студентам внушают бред... если у человека негатив то он даже подумать не может и тем более свизуализировать процесс посылания своего света и любви в этот негатив...
Также поищи-ка у студентов шо им официальная медицина внушает о такой элементарной и всем известной вещи под названием "мысль"... откуда она берется и по каким законам работает...

----------


## Ben

> Я здесь. Сегодня опять была злая... О чем сожалею.


 да нормально это... не надо зря сожалеть...

----------


## Unity

> Метод описан предельно просто и ясно... понятно даже еже.... что-то адекватное ты по сути метода можешь сказать, если без флуда и растекания мыслею по древу? 
> А то ведь тролить что-то ума много не надо, прикрываясь заумными фразами...


 Метод _чего_? Самообмана? Тролли просто глупые - но Опасны те, что пытаются играть кем-то, используя "Высшие Знания", базирующиеся, сколь ни странно, на тех же... примитивных техниках, - и заумных фразах фроде "...Облака, окутывающего голову" - призванного исцелить потенциальных СУ...
Люди, приходящие сюда - и так на грани. 
Коего черта так шутить над ними?!

----------


## Ben

> Что же тогда будет, если человек вдруг станет... «…Не склонным к внушению»?


 медитации делают человека склонным к внушению... и всяким навязаным из вне придумкам... именно поэтому они вредны для людей с темными мыслями...

----------


## Unity

> Легко доказать практически что студентам внушают бред... 
> Также поищи-ка у студентов шо им официальная медицина внушает о такой элементарной и всем известной вещи под названием "мысль"... откуда она берется и по каким законам работает...


 Благодарю, Сэр. Теперь с Вами окончательно всё ясно. Приятно было провести беседу. Боле мне добавить нечего. Честь имею, Сударь.

----------


## Ben

> Метод _чего_? Самообмана?


 ты хоть понял в чем состоит метод прежде чем пытаться так неуклюже его троллить?? 
Пойми, все твои незамысловатые трюки видны невооруженным глазом и хорошо видно под чью дудку ты пляшешь...
Будь уж более адекватным хоть каплю...

----------


## Ben

> Благодарю, Сэр. Теперь с Вами окончательно всё ясно. Приятно было провести беседу. Боле мне добавить нечего. Честь имею, Сударь.


 А чего так вдруг? Неужели из-за того что вашего идола для поклонения - медицину - заподозрили в безграмотности и тупом отрицании всем известных вещей - "мыслей"?

----------


## Yrok25

> Я здесь. Сегодня опять была злая... О чем сожалею.


 http://www.follow.ru/article/10 попробуй это , для меня было сложно , но прочищает и устанавливает контроль нормально ( инфа раньше висела везде без диаграммы , с моей концентрацией пришлось додумываться её самому рисовать  :Smile:  )

----------


## Unity

> медитации делают человека склонным к внушению... и всяким навязаным из вне придумкам... именно поэтому они вредны для людей с темными мыслями...


 Напротив, они постепенно _очищают_ человечий разум, гармонизируя его, прекращая вечное «качание» меж крайностей в поспешных своих суждениях, рождающихся (всего чаще) «на автопилоте» в дремлющем нашем уме – делая homo sapiens более _восприимчивым_ – ну и чутким к фальши, видящим _причинность_, коя двигает людьми. 
Вот Вы, например, кои цели преследуете, проповедуя самогипноз, эту игру с образами? Чем она поможет тем, кто на грани? Полагаю, фантазировать умеют все. Пытаясь представить кой-то чуждый, «нестандартный» для них образ (к чему и взывает Ваша техника) – люди попросту потратят время, вскоре вновь вернувшись к прежним стереотипам и шаблонам мысли. 
О, великий доктор!.. _Плацебо_ не поможет при _реальной_ хвори. 
N.B. Цель медитации – очистить человечий разум ото мыслей _вообще_, целиком & полностью. НЕ подменить прежние, не дать новые – а полностью _опростать сознание_, снять с него оковы _навязчивой, мучительной_ «привычки мыслить» ни о чём, по сути, – сутки напролёт, погружая человека в _сон_ с раскрытыми веждами. 
Да...



> именно поэтому они вредны для людей с темными мыслями...


 Потому, что лишают мудрецов великих, гуру, в принципе _потенциальной паствы_...

----------


## Викторыч

Это как же так у мастера Бена получается? Совсем иная картина мироздания. Всякая энергия не берётся не откуда и не расходуется бесследно. Любая энергия где то расходуется и преобразовывается строго по назначению и в определённых количествах. Дабы заполучить какую либо энергию нужно что то предоставить взамен. И вот в образе Бена вдруг откуда не возьмись появляется некий такой кокон. Наполненный до безкрайности светлой энергией ни кем не контролируемой и ни кому не принадлежащей. И никогда не заканчивающейся. По его мнению доступ к такому кокону изобилия возможно заполучить некими таинственными обрядами на протяжении всей сознательной жизни, а то и оной не достаточно. Теоретически прихвативший доступ к халявному источнику является деятель в следующем воплощении после предыдущего потраченного на дорогу к доступу. Один из таких  Бен.

----------


## Ben

> Вот Вы, например, кои цели преследуете, проповедуя *самогипноз*, эту игру с образами?


 Опять ты вернулся к своей любимой фальсификации и подмене понятий? Пойми сначала в чем суть метода, а потом уже будешь делать свои недалекие выводы...

----------


## Ben

> Дабы заполучить какую либо энергию нужно что то предоставить взамен. 
> И вот в образе Бена вдруг откуда не возьмись появляется некий такой кокон. Наполненный до безкрайности светлой энергией ни кем не контролируемой и ни кому не принадлежащей. И никогда не заканчивающейся. По его мнению доступ к такому кокону изобилия возможно заполучить некими таинственными обрядами на протяжении всей сознательной жизни, а то и оной не достаточно. Теоретически прихвативший доступ к халявному источнику является деятель в следующем воплощении после предыдущего потраченного на дорогу к доступу. Один из таких  Бен.


 На чем основана сея придумка?

----------


## Викторыч

Не думаю что в основы мироздания заложено нечто безхозное и бесконечное.

----------


## Ben

Это называется Творец, Абсолют, Сверхразум...
Никогда не слышал о таком?

----------


## Викторыч

Суть не в названии. Кто бы там ни был ни какую энергию ни каким Бенам раздавать просто так не будет. Вот если Бен поедет на Капище, там он получит энергии. Только ровно столько сколько ему положено.

----------


## Ben

> Суть не в названии. Кто бы там ни был ни какую энергию ни каким Бенам раздавать просто так не будет.


 Ну веруй слепо что это так... Кто тебе не дает?... По вере и воздасться как говорится...



> Вот если Бен поедет на Капище, там он получит энергии. Только ровно столько сколько ему положено.


 Твои кладбищенские и некроманские замашки тебя до добра не доведут...

----------


## Викторыч

> Ну веруй слепо что это так... Кто тебе не дает?... По вере и воздасться как говорится...


 Не следует верить, следует ВЕДАТЬ.



> Твои кладбищенские и некроманские замашки тебя до добра не доведут...


 Капище не является кладбищем. Капище накопитель энергии. Люди далеко на горный Алтай едут и им помогает. Значит не зря. А вот твои замашки пусть народ оценивает...

----------


## Ben

> Люди далеко на горный Алтай едут и им помогает.


 Ну дык езжай, кто тебе не дает?

----------


## Ben

Очередное упрощение и модификация метода... Спасибо суицидникам за их суицид. ))

Настраиваемся на свет и любовь Творца (Абсолюта, Сверсознания, Всевышнего и т.п. в разных терминологиях).
К нему приделан мой светлый поток для усиления. Впускаем его в себя и наполняемся. Шлем его всем вокруг - себе в прошлом и будущем, родственникам, соседям, знакомым, природе, всему миру и т.п... Далее шлем свет во всё злое, темное и негативное что видим... наполняемся светом Творца и опять в доброе... Созависимые шлют зависимому, те в свою очередь созависимым.
Всё. Все здоровы и счастливы.

Кто не верит может проверить. ))

----------


## Ben

> Хэй мастэр, ну был я в полной млгле просто непросветной, создал образно свет, через грудь его всебя вобрал, но в большинстве он растворился, мой цвет немного изменился на серый и мне терь хреново от этого аш тошнит, че делать?


 это нормально... просто злобки в тебе много.. и не любишь никого... вот и потемнело... 
поэтому давай потихоньку греби быть хорошим и светлым человеком... избавляйся от всех темных мыслей что заметишь в себе.... это никто кроме тебя сделать не может, да и не должен... а свет лишь энергия, которая тебе в этом поможет когда начнешь действовать в светлом направлении ибо без энергии к свету не прийти... 
и увидишь что все постепенно озарится в тебе белым светом... это и как индикатор продвижения тебе будет...

----------


## Ben

> Все... все выплюнул нафиг и вновь слился с пустотой, збс


 все нормально же было... ну серость чуток... чтоб ты знал своё состояние, где ты есть сейчас.... нужно было по плану дальше идти как написано... и серость бы потихоньку из тебя ушла бы по ходу дела... это тебе как индикация движения в нужном направлении в помощь... шоб знал в нужном ли направлении гребешь...

----------


## Ben

> А то что от света мне плохо тож нормально? типа побочный эффект?


 Это тебе не от света плохо, а от темноты что в тебе была... видать много скопилось... свет в тебе это заживлять начал.... вот поэтому ты и почувстовал... когда рана заживляется то всегда болит вначале и тут это также только на уровне души...
так что нормально все... дальше постепенно будет лучше становится по ходу процесса... главное чтобы ты реально в себе это чувстовал и не воображал, что значит что это все и вправду все настоящее и живое...

----------


## Ben

> Вот Вы, например, кои цели преследуете, проповедуя самогипноз, эту игру с образами? Чем она поможет тем, кто на грани? Полагаю, фантазировать умеют все. Пытаясь представить кой-то чуждый, «нестандартный» для них образ (к чему и взывает Ваша техника) – люди попросту потратят время, вскоре вновь вернувшись к прежним стереотипам и шаблонам мысли.


 Фантазировать, а точнее работать с мыслями умеют все люди от рождения... и не только люди но и животные например и даже растения...
медицина это конечно на корню отрицает, но мысли это не её специализация... медицина больше по физиологической части, там где психосоматики нет.
А отличие простых мыслеобразов, о тех что могут стать материальными и реальными - лишь в энергии их внутреннего заполнения... то есть внешняя форма остаётся той же... именно это и вводит людей в непонимание как это все работает... ибо без энергии все мысли это просто фантазия пустая как ты и описал... и именно поэтому любая визуализация, психология и философия безполезны сами по себе без энергии ибо на все должна быть энергия и двужущая сила...

----------


## Ben

> А темнота не может быть просто пустотой? а плохо от того что не хочу заполнять ни чем её?


 Что за значит "может"? Она такая есть у тебя, ты же её не придумал...  
Ну а не хочешь просто потому что энергии света нет или мало... как начнешь им заполняться опять от Творца, то и захочется темноту заполнить им в себе любую... темнота не несет человеку приятных ощущений, поэтому когда есть свет, то всегда хочется темноту заполнить приятным и светлым и тогда темнота превратится в свет и таким всё и останется и далее само по себе...

----------


## Ben

> Да нет вроде темнота несет спокойствие и безметежность... когда ты сливаешься с пустотой а вокруг ничего все кажется простым и безграничным, таким чистым и правильным...


 Ну это не темнота уже... а божественное "ничто", из которого всё творение вышло мыслью Творца... это очень сильная и приятная вещь, в чем-то сильнее света даже... а темнота это когда болезненное или неприятное что-то, что энергию забирает у человека и мучает его...

----------


## Ben

вот интересный фильм, объясняет научно как из пустоты Бог создал мир, только вывод в конце у автора ошибочный - он говорит, что "до большого взрыва не было времени поэтому у Бога не было времени для создания вселенной". Непонятно почему он заключил, что Богу нужно время для этого? Ведь если Бог может остановить и запустить время по своему желанию, то даже ежу понятно, что он вне времени и от него никак не зависит!

----------


## Ben

> Ну так порой меня оно беспокоит... я то нигде! а люди все где то копашатся что то делают и куда то стремятся...


 Поэтому тебе нужен именно свет... Возьми эту пустоту, внеси его туда и посмотри...

----------


## Unity

> Фантазировать, а точнее работать с мыслями умеют все люди от рождения... и не только люди но и животные например и даже растения...
> медицина это конечно на корню отрицает, но мысли это не её специализация... медицина больше по физиологической части, там где психосоматики нет.
> А отличие простых мыслеобразов, о тех что могут стать материальными и реальными - лишь в энергии их внутреннего заполнения... то есть внешняя форма остаётся той же... именно это и вводит людей в непонимание как это все работает... ибо без энергии все мысли это просто фантазия пустая как ты и описал... и именно поэтому любая визуализация, психология и философия безполезны сами по себе без энергии ибо на все должна быть энергия и двужущая сила...


 Мышление – процесс оперирования информацией (вывод «на экран сознания», рекомбинация отдельных элементов _сна_, анализ получившегося [«…Вывод», конечное состояние системы нашего ума]), хранящейся в мириадах синапсов в нашей голове, в коре головного мозга. Медицина НИКОГДА НЕ ОТРИЦАЛА ЭТОГО – где же Вам привиделось, что это _не так_ – ну и в чём погрешности материала, передаваемого юным медикам? 
Попросту психиатрия видит в _бесконтрольной_ мысли (могущей в итоге обратиться в бред [поток высказываний, НЕ являющихся отражением/описанием действительности], в механистическое озвучивание собственных галлюцинаций, интеллектуальных _снов_) – зло, – когда человек начинает «путать» происходящее В РЕАЛЕ и творящееся В ЕГО ГОЛОВЕ – как это ныне, к сожалению, _происходит с многими_, в особенности, с теми, кто оказывается на Этом (и подобных) форумах – путать, утрачивая способность различать «…Исток сигнала», будоражащего душу (снаружи оно или внутри). 

Психосоматика реальна _потому_, что мозгу совершенно безразлично то, каков исток причиняющей страданья информации – реалии – или воспоминания. Для мозга равно «истинно» ВСЁ – потому воспоминания о боли, случившейся некогда в прошлом, воскрешает оную – и время не лечит – пока «файл» физически не будет удалён из памяти.

Да, отличие «стандартных» человечьих _снов_ от снов, кои оный лицезрит, будучи «зомбированным» – в мере интенсивности – в показателе уровня «…Веры» в «…Подлинность» таких. Форма та же, правда – это _сон_, мышление. А непонимание сущности функционирования своего ума, имо, это попросту следствие ЭЛЕМЕНТАРНОЙ ЛЕНИ. 
Многие ли из нас убивали ночи на штудирование академических работ, посвященных исследованию принципов функционирования головного мозга? 
Все, наверное... ^_^ 
Вот и результат... 
Души темны, приходя «…Пророки», «…Гуру», объявляют себя «…Светлыми» – и вперёд!..
«…Верьте ТОЛЬКО МНЕ. Только я – источник истины – остальные брешут, псы презренные» – и т.д., и в таком же духе. 
Самим не смешно?

Без качества _фанатичной веры_ (слепой и глухой, коя вводит душу в транс, в патологически изменённое состояние сознания) – любая «…Мысль» – не более чем _сон_. Если же начать верить в то, что _сон_ – это и есть РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ – человек стаёт _марионеткой, куклой_. Измени ей _сон_ – и для неё преобразится ЦЕЛЫЙ МИР, сущий лишь единственно в её голове.

И движущей силой этой Вы усматриваете именно «…Веру» – в «истинность» _иллюзий_ – Вами же внушаемых («…Представьте то, представьте это – и поверьте в это всей душой, сотрите все сомненья в том, что это попросту игра» – собственным Вашим сознанием). ^_^ 

Нет, плохая _движущая сила_ это... 
Лишь самообман...

----------


## Ben

> Мышление – процесс оперирования информацией (вывод «на экран сознания», рекомбинация отдельных элементов _сна_, анализ получившегося [«…Вывод», конечное состояние системы нашего ума]), хранящейся в мириадах синапсов в нашей голове, в коре головного мозга. Медицина НИКОГДА НЕ ОТРИЦАЛА ЭТОГО – где же Вам привиделось, что это _не так_ – ну и в чём погрешности материала, передаваемого юным медикам?


 Разберем этот простой момент и покажем его полную абсурность и противоречивость, что впрочем не мешает "светилам" медицины фанатично внушать его юным медикам.
Ответьте для начала на простейший вопрос: биохимия мозга это и есть мысль?

----------


## Ben

> Хм... откуда он взял что в черных дырах нет времени?


 Это выходит из изучения учеными свойств черной дыры... Он как раз занимается исследованием этого вопроса.



> и если ты согласен с тем что он говорил то откуда взялся создатель если ничего не было? времени не может быть не быть! оно всегда есть.


 Про создателя у человека недостаточно мозгов чтобы размышлять... Бог непостижим мыслью ибо любая мысль конечна. Горшок не может понять гончара в принципе, разве что его какую-то ограниченную часть. 
А время может и не быть, в фильме объясняется что такое вполне возможно с научной точки зрения.

----------


## Ben

> Ну вот когда докажет тогда и пусть говорит что там нет времени...


 Он доказал, что в черной дыре нет времени. 



> не сравнивай горшок и человека, горшок не разумный все таки, вот если сравнить создание ИИ человеком... понимает ли ИИ нахрена его сделали?


 с чего ты взял что горшок неразумный? потому что он не говорит как человек?
ну а для чего создан человек, тут много смыслов...

----------


## Викторыч

> Ну вот когда докажет тогда и пусть говорит что там нет времени...


 Беллиар, с таким утверждением ты увы, посыпешся в спорах мама не горюй. Чёрная дыра действительно времени не имеет. И не то что не имеет, она его поглощает. Чёрная дыра это нулевой цикл, в ней отсутствуют напрочь все измерения. Такая своего рода является космическим утилизатором. Физические тела, мысли всё растворяет. Однако доходя до критической точки происходит взрыв и появляется новое Солнце и даже Вселенная. Смотря какая дыра. Так же нечто тёмной дыры есть переходная субстанция при выходе из тела на астральный план.

----------


## Ben

> Эм... мб я пропустил этот момент? время не скажешь когда он доказывал это?


  с 38 минуты.



> Ну потому что горшек не живой, ты знаешь грань между живым и не живым?


 все живое в той или иной степени.. границы тут условны под разные задачи...

----------


## Викторыч

> с 38 минуты.
> 
> все живое в той или иной степени.. границы тут условны под разные задачи...


 У горшка всего лишь астральный план есть и всё.

----------


## Unity

> Разберем этот простой момент и покажем его полную абсурность и противоречивость, что впрочем не мешает "светилам" медицины фанатично внушать его юным медикам.
> Ответьте для начала на простейший вопрос: биохимия мозга это и есть мысль?


 Мысль (образ, сущий «на экране нашего сознания») – действительно _лишь состояние нашего ума on-line_ – on-line состояние системы с многих миллиардов нервных клеток, обменивающихся энергией, обменивающихся _информацией_ без конца. Где же здесь погрешность? Что не истинно и что не так?
То, что мозг, возможно, только лишь вершина айсберга – знают «даже» медики, так как невозможно объяснить ВСЁ функционирование нашего церебрума только лишь Механикой, попросту движением молекул, хитро так устроенных словно шестеренки. 
В чём же здесь «противоречие»?
Мысль – это _Нечто_, проявляющееся в мире _в виде биохимии_ – как последствие, но не Первопричина. 
Источник помыслов on-line – именно таких, сейчас – Загадка для Науки – этого никто не в силах отрицать.

----------


## Викторыч

> Про создателя у человека недостаточно мозгов чтобы размышлять... Бог непостижим мыслью ибо любая мысль конечна.


 ))) Да мозгов нет тупо рассуждать о сверхсложных Вселенских процессах. И тут хитрые люди их подменяют неким творцом.

----------


## Ben

> Мысль – это _Нечто_, проявляющееся в мире _в виде биохимии_ – как последствие, но не Первопричина. Источник помыслов on-line – именно таких, сейчас – Загадка для Науки – этого никто не в силах отрицать.


 1. То есть по-вашему наука не знает что-такое мысль, что это такое и откуда она берется?
2. Признает ли официальная медицина наличие мысли у человека, как объективное явление, и если да, то в учебнике по какому предмету это изучается юными медиками?
3 . Может ли мысль существовать в человеке без биохимии?

----------


## Ben

> И тут хитрые люди их подменяют неким творцом.


 У тебя почему-то все хитрые что вне твоего понимания...

----------


## Ben

> или ты забыл признаки живых организмов?


 это лишь по определению биологии, которая занимается лишь материальным аспектом... но это не значит что атомы на самом деле мертвы по другим определениям, более многомерным...

----------


## Викторыч

> У тебя почему-то все хитрые что вне твоего понимания...


 А чего понимать то? Четыре основные стихии. При взрыве первая огонь, после огня ветер, как бы давление взрыва, следующая при остывании вода, ну типа конденсата для лучшего освоения и последняя застывающая твердь то биш земля. Почему человека считают микровселенной. Да элементарно. Так же четыре стихии. Земля есть мясо с костями, вода жидкость в организме, ветер (аналогично воздух) кислород в теле и последняя стихия огонь, это темпиратура тела. Так нет же, надо про творцов выжигать мозги, сам не зная что чего и как.

----------


## Ben

> А чего понимать то? Четыре основные стихии.


 Даже тут не в курсе. Ты забыл плазму.

----------


## Викторыч

> Даже тут не в курсе. Ты забыл плазму.


 Ну, академик Бен добавит новшество в виде пятой стихии. Да вот Бен, помнишь ты писал что таким чудодействиям как у тебя обладать наблатыкаться жизни не хватит. А значит по твоей логике применять можно только в следующей. Вот и когда и как ты достигал такого чудодействия? Колись )))

----------


## Unity

> 1. То есть по-вашему наука не знает что-такое мысль, что это такое и откуда она берется?
> 2. Признает ли официальная медицина наличие мысли у человека, как объективное явление, и если да, то в учебнике по какому предмету это изучается юными медиками?
> 3 . Может ли мысль существовать в человеке без биохимии?


 1. Предположительно, это результат активности клеток ГМ. Лично аз считаю, что этим _ответ не исчерпывается_.
2. Да, признает – в виде пиков активности церебральных зон, ответственных за «мнимые слух и зрение» (мысленные наши рассуждения и воображение, визуальные фантазии), память и анализ. Этот предмет – основы психофизиологии. 
3. Самый ВАЖНЫЙ, имо, вопрос. Скептик – посему мне нужен СУ чтобы всё это проверить. Прежде этого – никакой веры нет. Мыслящему человеку надобна эмпирия, а не призывы «…Представить Божий Свет»©...

----------


## Ben

> А значит по твоей логике применять можно только в следующей. Вот и когда и как ты достигал такого чудодействия? Колись )))


 А зачем это тебе? Из праздного интереса? ))

----------


## Ben

> 1. Предположительно, это результат активности клеток ГМ. Лично аз считаю, что этим _ответ не исчерпывается_.


 Когда предположительно, то это называется гадание у гадалки.




> 2. Да, признает – в виде пиков активности церебральных зон, ответственных за «мнимые слух и зрение» (мысленные наши рассуждения и воображение, визуальные фантазии), память и анализ. Этот предмет – основы психофизиологии.


 Так значит с позиции психофизиологии, мысль это лишь пики активности и это всё?




> 3. Самый ВАЖНЫЙ, имо, вопрос. Скептик – посему мне нужен СУ чтобы всё это проверить. Прежде этого – никакой веры нет. Мыслящему человеку надобна эмпирия, а не призывы «…Представить Божий Свет»©...


 Ну так если без лукавства и демагогии, какой тут ответ? вопрос я и сам знаю. ))

----------


## Ben

> Ну что за бред!


 Иди к Викторычу, он тебя просвятит про астральный горшок, а потом приходи назад.

----------


## Викторыч

> А зачем это тебе? Из праздного интереса? ))


 Бен, если ж ты публично не ответишь на этот вопрос ты ж в шарлатанах окажешься. Тебе это надо? )))



> это не значит что атомы на самом деле мертвы по другим определениям, более многомерным...


 Поподробней с сего момента.

----------


## Unity

> Когда предположительно, то это называется гадание у гадалки.
> 
> Так значит с позиции психофизиологии, мысль это лишь пики активности и это всё?
> 
> Ну так если без лукавства и демагогии, какой тут ответ? вопрос я и сам знаю. ))


 1. Наука не занимается все тем, что нельзя увидеть, измерить, зарегистрировать – поэтому по-прежнему «препарирует» людей резонансной томографией, жалкими электроэнцефалограммами. Это все, к чему мы продвинулись. 
2. Именно, Сударь. Ничего более. Но... сам-то ведь _не верю в это_. Где Первопричина мысли, самый той глубинный триггер, изначальный спусковой крючок? Попросту входящие данные? Нет, не это – иначе бы была невозможной медитация, ИСС. Значит, есть Нечто, более глубинное – или же возвышенное... Всю свою жизнь пытаюсь понять – _Что_?..
3. Жив пока что, не в силах ответить... 
Вы даете уравнение, требуя ответ _мгновенно_... 
Его пока не решил, следовательно, не в силах ответить – так как не желаю лгать – сознательно или нечаянно. Мне нужны Ответы, Знание, а не теории. Множество гипотез окружает нас – но критерий – это личный опыт...

----------


## Ben

> Бен, если ж ты публично не ответишь на этот вопрос ты ж в шарлатанах окажешься. Тебе это надо? )))


 Викторыч, хоть отвечай хоть нет, все равно окажешься шарлатаном. )))
Ну в общем без потока мозги и так не способны ничего понять... если хочешь понять, то сначала приблизься к свету как описано и тогда я тебе растолкую... А иначе бесполезно, уже сам должен понимать... сотый раз ведь говорю.

----------


## Ben

> 3. Жив пока что, не в силах ответить... 
> Вы даете уравнение, требуя ответ _мгновенно_... 
> Его пока не решил, следовательно, не в силах ответить – так как не желаю лгать – сознательно или нечаянно. Мне нужны Ответы, Знание, а не теории. Множество гипотез окружает нас – но критерий – это личный опыт...


 Вы просто от науки и цивилизации сильно отстали... могу книжку научную дать просветится для ликбеза... написана ведущими физиками об этом...

----------


## Unity

> Вы просто от науки и цивилизации сильно отстали... могу книжку научную дать просветится для ликбеза... написана ведущими физиками об этом...


 Опять-таки, милый sapiens, задумайся. Дана книжка. Предлагается _уверовать_ в всё то, что в ней изложено, аха? ^_^ Ну-ну. Снова _вера_, и опять _внушение_, манипуляция, своего рода ввод программы в дремлющий человечий разум... И опять идеи, кои предлагается любезно разместить в мозгу, в собственном сознании. Ну а для чего _всё это делается_, – Вы когда-нибудь задумывались? Кому выгодно, чтобы люди забивали голову всяким непотребным хламом, чтобы человек был «расщеплён», чтобы его разум непрестанно «распылялся» на множество теорий, в равной степени фальшивых, противоречащих одна иной, порождая «метание меж крайностей» _внутри_, поддерживая человека в состоянии постоянного невроза, паники, неведенья _себя_, неспособности видеть _то, что есть_? Кому выгодно взращивать полчища «эзотериков», кому выгодны страдания множества их жертв?
P.S. Полно _верить_, джентльмены, леди – пришло время Знать, пришло время чувствовать, глядя на одно – видеть лишь... одно – то, чем оно в действительности есть.
Культивирование эгоизма – это просто метод – сделать нас враждебными, неспособными договориться по поводу даже мельчайшей мелочи... С детства в нас взращивают _комплексы_ – комплекс неполноценности, а затем твердят: отыграйся! Ты – не ноль, Ты не ничто! Покажи иным, кто ты и чего ты стоишь! Всех презри, рвись на вершину, а других топчи... 
И так мыслит, вероятно, _каждый_ в наши дни... 
_Верующий в то_, что ему «привили» в детстве – когда разум _ещё спал_... 
Помните, как Вы учились говорить? Нет. Память бессознательна тогда, дитя просто впитывает. И если дать ребёнку ложь – вырастет он _зомби_ – ни на мгновение не в сомневаясь в том, надо ли правительство, корпорации, голод в мире, войны, бедность, перенаселение, культ потребления, накопления ничего не стоящих богатств... 
Оставь себе книжку. 
У меня есть глаза.

----------


## Melissa

Все равно все плохо и катится в тартарары ((( свет не помог.

----------


## Ben

> Все равно все плохо и катится в тартарары ((( свет не помог.


 Сколько света впустила, он столько и помог... ты же не слушаешь, что я тебе говорю, тут аккуратней надо и не бросать на середине... света ты немного в себе ощутила, но как его получать самой стабильно еще не научилась... а если  стабильность света в себе не наработаешь, то назад все вернется как было... в темноту и депрессию... это же не фокусы и чудеса, а реальное всё предельно...
В общем, я тут описал что делать надо, пробуй и пиши в личку если вопросы будут...
Мне модераторы форума запретили писать больше одного сообщения в день...
Так что это уже не на моей совести... Это нормально кстати, темная сторона пока сильна и у неё много слуг.... А то ведь если суицидников меньше станет вдруг, то ей ведь совсем питаться нечем будет... 
В принципе я идею свою объяснил, она простая и доступная всем, любой может пользоваться самостоятельно... особенно кому другие методы не помогают из депрессии выходить... Депрессия и суицид легко победим когда есть свет Творца!
Данный метод строго логичен и научен - наличие реликтового света Творца и Голографичность вселенной и мыслей человека признается современной физикой! Вот книга ведущего физика квантовщика.. http://www.koob.ru/talbot/holographic
А я ухожу на форум путь одиссея, моя тема в разделе здоровье! Искать в гугле кому интересно.
В общем всем желаю добра счастья и всего наилучшего!

----------


## Викторыч

> Мне модераторы форума запретили писать больше одного сообщения в день...


 Скоро вообще забанят.

----------


## Melissa

Почему запретили Бэну писать сообщения? Хоть какая-то движуха была. Так и затухнем все тут... у меня депрессия, кажется в жизни грядут перемены, трансформация.. Слишком резко возникло отвращение к тому что есть, оно и само отмирает вдруг всё

----------


## Ben

> Почему запретили Бэну писать сообщения? Хоть какая-то движуха была. Так и затухнем все тут...


 ОК. Модератор разрешил писать тут сколько угодно! Продолжаем обсуждать новый универсальный метод избавления от любой депресиии и суицидов, основанный на новых открытиях в современной физике!



> у меня депрессия, кажется в жизни грядут перемены, трансформация.. Слишком резко возникло отвращение к тому что есть, оно и само отмирает вдруг всё


 Melissa, можем продолжить!

----------


## ИСА

)))))))))))))))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMDgldYvQsU

----------


## Yrok25

> ОК. Модератор разрешил писать тут сколько угодно! Продолжаем обсуждать новый универсальный метод избавления от любой депресиии и суицидов, основанный на новых открытиях в современной физике!

----------


## Ben

> )))))))))))))))


 Что-то в этом есть! )))

----------


## Ben

> Опять-таки, милый sapiens, задумайся. Дана книжка. Предлагается _уверовать_ в всё то, что в ней изложено, аха? ^_^ Ну-ну. Снова _вера_, и опять _внушение_, манипуляция, своего рода ввод программы в дремлющий человечий разум... И опять идеи, кои предлагается любезно разместить в мозгу, в собственном сознании. Ну а для чего _всё это делается_, – Вы когда-нибудь задумывались? 
> Оставь себе книжку. У меня есть глаза.


 Вообще-то книжка научная и написана учеными-физиками с мировым именем.
Так значит вы предлагаете не верить физике и математике и вообще всем школьным предметам??

----------


## Unity

> Вообще-то книжка научная и написана учеными-физиками с мировым именем.
> Так значит вы предлагаете не верить физике и математике и вообще всем школьным предметам??


 Да, у меня нет решительно никоих оснований _доверять_ коим-то физикам – так как сам аз - _не один из них_, следовательно, не могу проверить _их слова_ – равно как и все мы, «обыватели», «профаны» в данной области Науки. Что нам остаётся? Верно – только _верить_! Доверять «…Авторитету», верить Ему «на слово», считать, якобы Он тот, кто знает Истину... 
И вот, «…Авторитет» (в области физики, религии, чего угодно прочего) просто приходит и _вещает_. Такому веруют сотни, тысячи _слепцов_; в зависимости от того, что Он им скажет, они так иль иначе поведут себя. Прямая стезь к _манипуляции сознанием_. 
Грязно, мерзко... 
Объявите Вы «…Научным» что угодно среди массы тех, кои никак не смогут проверить подлинность Ваших слов, никак не смогут привлечь Вас к ответственности в случае, если Вы лжете – ну и Вам _поверят_ – некоторые... наделенные сверхъестественным умом...

----------


## Ben

> у меня депрессия, кажется в жизни грядут перемены, трансформация.. Слишком резко возникло отвращение к тому что есть, оно и само отмирает вдруг всё


 О чем конкретно речь?

----------


## Ben

> Да, у меня нет решительно никоих оснований _доверять_ коим-то физикам – так как сам аз - _не один из них_, следовательно, не могу проверить _их слова_ – равно как и все мы, «обыватели», «профаны» в данной области Науки. Что нам остаётся? Верно – только _верить_!


 Ну а в математику и арифметику вы верите? Неужели вам никогда не доводилось убедиться в истинности простых арифметических операций? Хотя вполне допускаю что в школе вы не учились и курс школьной физики для вас темный лес.



> Объявите Вы «…Научным» что угодно среди массы тех, кои никак не смогут проверить подлинность Ваших слов, никак не смогут привлечь Вас к ответственности в случае, если Вы лжете – ну и Вам _поверят_ – некоторые... наделенные сверхъестественным умом...


 Ну в мой метод верить как раз не надо, все доказуемо на уровне чувств и ощущений самого человека, а внушения, самовнушения и прочего шаманства в нем нет изначально!
Так что непонятно в чем у вас дилемма...

----------


## Unity

> Ну а в математику и арифметику вы верите? Неужели вам никогда не доводилось убедиться в истинности простых арифметических операций? Хотя вполне допускаю что в школе вы не учились и курс школьной физики для вас темный лес.
> 
> Ну в мой метод верить как раз не надо, все доказуемо на уровне чувств и ощущений самого человека, а внушения, самовнушения и прочего шаманства в нем нет изначально!
> Так что непонятно в чем у вас дилемма...


 Именно – в _истинности оных_ смог аз убедиться _лично_, – физика же слишком сложна – и только тот, кто посвятил ей _всю жизнь_ может разбираться в оной. 

Ну да. Представьте нечто, – и – о, чудо[!] – Вы _это увидете_ «на экране своего сознания», в собственной фантазии игре! Конечно, именно так и _должно быть_ – но ведь оное – далеко не повод верить в то, якобы Вы – «посланец» «…Светлых Сил»©!..
P.S. Сказать кому-то что-то там представить – это и есть _внушение_, примитивнейшая форма управления. Не знаю, право, _на кого рассчитан_ Ваш обман, все эти Ваши трюки.

----------


## Ben

> Ну да. Представьте нечто, – и – о, чудо[!] – Вы _это увидете_ «на экране своего сознания», в собственной фантазии игре!


 Тут у вас заблуждение из-за всякого отсутствия опыта и слепая вера в собственные и чужие придумки, которые вы не перестаете себе насильно внушать. Не все что вы представляете будет существовать и далее на экране вашего сознания и в этом легко убедиться.
Просто перестаньте себе внушать и мир сразу начнет вам раскрываться своей истинной стороной. Проверено.

----------


## Melissa

Бэн, то есть это будет твоя ЖЖшечка ? 
Продолжим :Smile:

----------


## Melissa

Меня сегодня обвинили в том, что я не подпускаю к себе, закрытая и тут же ...если в 2х словах ...бесчувственная сволочь. Как это между собой вяжется я до сих пор не поняла ((((  мои отношения трещат по швам, а мне либо ужасно жаль, либо плевать. Мечусь между тем, чтобы жертвенно реанимировать союз, и регистрацией на сайте знакомств. Думаю, либо отношения сдохли, либо период такой, подружки называют это "претирка"... Поэтому пока что не регаюсь, дождусь очной ставки...

----------


## Ben

> Бэн, то есть это будет твоя ЖЖшечка ? 
> Продолжим


 А ты пробовала по новому методу?
То есть сама ощутить свет Творца?

----------


## Ben

> Меня сегодня обвинили в том, что я не подпускаю к себе, закрытая и тут же ...если в 2х словах ...бесчувственная сволочь. Как это между собой вяжется я до сих пор не поняла ((((


 Это бывает когда энергия нестабильна... как раз объяснимо хорошо...

----------


## Melissa

> А ты пробовала по новому методу?
> То есть сама ощутить свет Творца?


 Я пыталась делать тоже самое что мы проделали. Приносит временное успокоение. Помогает, когда негатив собираешь в комок и отпихиваешь от себя, а потом любви ему вдогонку.
Временно все. Мне нужен цикл. Непрерывный.

----------


## Ben

> Я пыталась делать тоже самое что мы проделали. Приносит временное успокоение. Помогает, когда негатив собираешь в комок и отпихиваешь от себя, а потом любви ему вдогонку.
> Временно все. Мне нужен цикл. Непрерывный.


 Я это изменил... чтобы цикл был непрерывный как раз... от тебя к свету Творца напрямую...
ты не видела последнее описание?

----------


## Fleshly

вообще против твоей книги можно поставить другие, но ради интереса дай почитать, может и меня "озарит"

----------


## Ben

> вообще против твоей книги можно поставить другие, но ради интереса дай почитать, может и меня "озарит"


 Книга есть в 148 посте и не моя, а крупнейших физиков.
А чтобы озарило, то мой метод почитай... озарение требует света для себя... иначе бесполезно...

----------


## Melissa

> Я это изменил... чтобы цикл был непрерывный как раз... от тебя к свету Творца напрямую...
> ты не видела последнее описание?


 Не видела, либо не поняла. Ткни носом.  Я просто не до конца в теме, иногда сложно врубиться что к чему

----------


## Викторыч

Бен, ну и кашу же я с тобой заварил .....

----------


## Ben

> Не видела, либо не поняла. Ткни носом.  Я просто не до конца в теме, иногда сложно врубиться что к чему


 http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...l=1#post128480

----------


## Melissa

:Stick Out Tongue:  я вчера перед сном пыталась медитировать. В итоге в 3 ночи проснулась, 2 часа шастала по квартире не могла заснуть, легла спать под утро и не выспалась. 
Начиталась про астрал, надо попробовать. Что ты думаешь по поводу астрала?

----------


## Ben

> я вчера перед сном пыталась медитировать. В итоге в 3 ночи проснулась, 2 часа шастала по квартире не могла заснуть, легла спать под утро и не выспалась. 
> Начиталась про астрал, надо попробовать. Что ты думаешь по поводу астрала?


 медитация и астрал вредны. любое разделение и отрыв от реальности нежелателен.
в крайнем случае во сне, но там естественно это.

----------


## Melissa

> медитация и астрал вредны. любое разделение и отрыв от реальности нежелателен.
> в крайнем случае во сне, но там естественно это.


 По моему твой метод и медитация очень похожи... 
Астрал да, может быть и отрыв. У меня и не получится выйти, не могу расслабиться

----------


## Ben

> По моему твой метод и медитация очень похожи... 
> Астрал да, может быть и отрыв. У меня и не получится выйти, не могу расслабиться


 медитации в моем методе нет... никуда уходить не надо... даже наоброт это всё нарушает...
наоборот в себе нужно собраться как можно сильнее...
выходить в астрал не надо, это ослабляет... когда в теле то ты сильнее гораздо...

----------


## Fleshly

> Книга есть в 148 посте и не моя, а крупнейших физиков.
> А чтобы озарило, то мой метод почитай... озарение требует света для себя... иначе бесполезно...


 Во-первых, это не крупнейшие физики. Во-вторых, этой книге можно противопоставить другую книгу, но ты просто веришь и всё, поэтому выбрал эту(так как многие предлагают свои "фактики", выбирать как не спец по этой теме трудно, значит дело веры). Я прочитал немного, могу противопоставить других, но влом. Так что Юнити прав, человеку свойственно защищать свою веру и бороться за свои убеждения. Это можно назвать детским синдромом наивности. В-третьих, а что не бесполезно? Спасать от безысходной смерти при объективности глупо, а при субъективности фактор совести. Ну удачи тебе.

----------


## Unity

> Тут у вас заблуждение из-за всякого отсутствия опыта и слепая вера в собственные и чужие придумки, которые вы не перестаете себе насильно внушать. Не все что вы представляете будет существовать и далее на экране вашего сознания и в этом легко убедиться.
> Просто перестаньте себе внушать и мир сразу начнет вам раскрываться своей истинной стороной. Проверено.


 Отсутствия опыта _в чём_? В технике визуализации? Да _любой из нас_ – великий «мастер» в этом деле; каждый волен сам вообразить что угодно, что заблагорассудится. «…Веры» нет, ни в что, – тем более, словам иных – и даже «собственным своим “открытиям”» – так как и в них может быть _неточность_ – и даже их нужно стократ проверить и верифицировать, - неким энным опытом. 
N.B. Не люблю внушать себе (и прочим) что-то: предпочитаю попросту _смотреть на мир без слов_, в коем-то медитативном состоянии чистой восприимчивости – нарушая тишину, произнося слова только лишь тогда, когда полностью уверен в «верности» своей модели, созданной посредством слов – ну и не «внушенье» – но, скорей, призыв задуматься – самостоятельно проверив: правда это или нет... 
Ваши облака - также лишь мираж... Перестань лишь жертва Это представлять - она вновь окажется... в подлинном, реальном мире - в коем всё по-прежнему - и проблемы никуда не делись...

----------


## Ben

> каждый волен сам вообразить что угодно, что заблагорассудится.


 могу доказать что это фанатичное верование ошибочно... но на примере на вашем ибо другим верить сложно...

----------


## Ben

Шакьямуни, когда пишешь в личку и хочешь получить ответ то освобождай её, а то ответа так и не дожешься никогда... этот форум глукнутый в этом вопросе...

----------


## ИСА

Физика физикой, наука - это хорошо  и часто очень полезно, нокто как бы с этим спорить сильно не будет. НО! Как бы современная наука сейчас часто "открывает" то, что было давно известно в области метафизики и спиpитизма. Строители Египетских пирамид обладали гораздо более развитой наукой во многих областях человеческой жизни. 
Если порассуждать немного нематериально, то вот какая картина поручается... Во многих легендах, преданиях, верованиях, а так же опытах людей. каким-либо образом побывавших за гранью этого, материального мира - описано очень четко и ярко несколько вещей. 
-что в том мире Бог и Небеса, иногда и ангелы и все светлые силы видимы человекам в образах Солнаца и ясного безоблачного  неба. 
Облака же соответсвуют лжи и грязи, которая скрывает от людей все Небесное, изолирует от именно Небесного света, мудрости, любви, познаний. Облака соответсвуют лжи и грязи. 
Откуда свет в облаках, скрывающих от людей НЕБО? свет Солца? кто и для чего может проповедовать такое? 
Бен очень недобрый человек, который всех окружающих воспринимает исходя из принципа "кто не с нами, тот против нас" и вообще как невидящих дальше носа, оторванности от реальности (ОТ КАКОЙ РЕАЛЬНОСТИ?). 
Дааа.... на меня после чтеная его посланий складывается впечатление впечатление чего-то противоестественного, какого-то духовного уродства в человеке, который пишет незнакомым людям такие странные обвинения с ничем необоснованными требованиями немедленно признать его светочем и гуру вкупе с его облачными небоизоляторами и немедля следовать за ним, как за единственной светлой силой во Вселенной (в чем ему явно видиться ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ способ раскрытия глаз дальше носа в человеке). 
Он какбэ единственная светлая сила, а все остальные, вкупе с их познаниями, со свем внутренним миром, который человек обретал всю жизнь, а так же все духовное в мире, которое только сусуществует и собрано в душах - это тьма, которой нас всех научили, пока гуру в облаках не спустился...

----------


## Ben

> Облака же соответсвуют лжи и грязи, которая скрывает от людей все Небесное, изолирует от именно Небесного света, мудрости, любви, познаний. Облака соответсвуют лжи и грязи. 
> Откуда свет в облаках, скрывающих от людей НЕБО? свет Солца? кто и для чего может проповедовать такое?


 Сама же придумала и сама же мне приписала... Молодец! )))

----------


## Unity

> могу доказать что это фанатичное верование ошибочно... но на примере на вашем ибо другим верить сложно...


 Что же, «доказательства» в студию, Мсье!.. Все мы с нетерпеньем ждём!

----------


## Ben

> Что же, «доказательства» в студию, Мсье!.. Все мы с нетерпеньем ждём!


 доказательство будет на тебе... ты готов?

----------


## Unity

> медитация и астрал вредны. любое разделение и отрыв от реальности нежелателен.
> в крайнем случае во сне, но там естественно это.


 Медитация – как раз и есть _соединение с действительностью_; процесс размышлений (попросту «произношение» цепочек слов в уме или же визуализация воспоминаний, «рисование» чего-то «нового») – это и есть _выпадение из реальности_, погружение в собственный свой внутренний мир – тогда молвят, будто мы «…Витаем в облаках» – действительно, очень меткая метафора – в облаках, застилающих ото нас реальность. 
Конечно, медитация нежелательна – так как делает человека невосприимчивым к всяческим попыткам _манипулировать собой_ – даже тех, что прикрываются попыткой «…Подарить Вам свет творца»©...

----------


## Ben

> Медитация – как раз и есть _соединение с действительностью_; процесс размышлений (попросту «произношение» цепочек слов в уме или же визуализация воспоминаний


 ты опять со своей мантрой заладил... ведь не понимаешь не бельмеса в этом, в какой-то книжке прочитал тупо и твердишь как зомби... пойми простую вещь, без энергии мысли это пустая фантазия... а энергии у тебя нет вот ты и будешь так до бесконечности в космосе как астронавт болтаться...

----------


## Unity

> По моему твой метод и медитация очень похожи... 
> Астрал да, может быть и отрыв. У меня и не получится выйти, не могу расслабиться


 При всём уважении, Мисс – между этими техниками _никакого сходства нет_.
Медитация призывает нас _очистить свой разум_, стать сознательными... Помните спонтанную медитацию, кою прежде Вы испытывали? Чистая осознанность и настороженность, обострение сознания, ясно слышен каждый звук (даже стук собственного сердца), чётко зримо каждое движение... Словно кошка, выбравшаяся поохотиться... 
При визуализации же – всё наоборот. Сознание стоит практически полностью «выключить», сузив его до ма-а-аленького «окошечка» у себя _внутри_ – за которым, собственно, и разыгрывается созданным нашим воображением спектакль.
Принципиальное отличие: _видеть уже сущее_ – _НЕ творя его_ силою своей фантазии, не блуждая в лабиринтах собственных иллюзий.

----------


## Ben

> Принципиальное отличие: _видеть уже сущее_ – _НЕ творя его_ силою своей фантазии, не блуждая в лабиринтах собственных иллюзий.


 О! Уже ближе... но про энергию опять забыл... без бензина машина не поедет никуда... даже дошкольники это знают...

----------


## ИСА

Грустно Бен, печально... твоя реакция - именно такая, как я и ожидала, но какой ох как не хочеться..
Продолжу немного. 
Свойства лжи, и свойство зла разного - одно из свойств - это презрение, неприязнь и ненависть к тем, кто не благоприятсвует им, кто не прихнаёт чем-то великим их собь, их эго, их убеждения. Они полны внутри отрицания, насмешек, вплоть до ненависти к тому, что светло и правдиво, что наполнено добром, что помогает в духовной жизни. Они полны гнева и негодования против всего, что несогласно с их собственными убеждениями, фантазиями, иллюзиями. Их мир наполнен тучами и облаками. которые отделяют их от света Небес, и чем дальше от Неба, тем гуще и темнее тучи. 
Да... человек прежде всего - это душа....Но Небесный мир и небесный свет наполняют душу человека прежде всего Любовью, миром, мудростью, терпимостью, но никоим образом не гнем, раздражением и неприятием, эти чувства порождаються совсем другим местом. 
И в каждой душе живут Любовь - ко всему сущему, и мудрость в паре с такой любовью. Каждый добрый ангел прежде всего видит в людях нечто хорошее, ведь свет любви и мудрости, обитающий во вселенной, дан нам для того, чтобы прекращались между душами враждебные действия. оскорбления, ссоры, чтобы приходил покой и уходила не только боль, но и все злобные чувства, которые могут обитать в наших душах. Чтобы приходило умиротворение... 
Но у людей, которые живут в обмане, злых чувствах и лжи - в душе не так. Их слова не наполнены внутренним миром, не видиться в них света , Света небесного, света любви - каждое слово людей таких напитано враждой да страстями, каким-то неистовством, если кто-то не потакает им, и их идеям и убеждениям. 
Бен, невозможно с такой злобой, обзываясь да пиная, нисколько даже не пытаясь понять душу собеседника, обвиняя всех поголовно в чем-то, невозможно даже просто выглядеть. даже хоть немного замаскироваться под кого-то светлого. Чтобы ты не говорил, как бы не восхвалял себя - твои чувства говорят истину о тебе и говорят, кто ты и какой. И это очень грустно....

----------


## ИСА

Мдааа, какой-то у нас прям дневной дозор-ночной дозор получается))))

----------


## Unity

> доказательство будет на тебе... ты готов?


 А то!

----------


## Ben

> Чтобы приходило умиротворение... 
> Но у людей, которые живут в обмане, злых чувствах и лжи - в душе не так. Чтобы ты не говорил, как бы не восхвалял себя - твои чувства говорят истину о тебе и говорят, кто ты и какой. И это очень грустно....


 ИСА, я тебя прикрасно понимаю... не цепляйся так уж к внешней форме, она обманчива... Главное что внутри... Но ты молодец, чувствую скоро на тебя низойдет свет и любовь Творца... Просто надо было тебе скорлупку свою помочь немного снять... вот поэтому тебе немножко болезненно это показалось... Так что скальпель не всегда только у бандитов в руках...

----------


## Ben

> А то!


 Ну давай тогда сам начни... ты же знаешь как... к свету и любви Творца приблизся каплю со своей стороны..

----------


## Unity

> ты опять со своей мантрой заладил... ведь не понимаешь не бельмеса в этом, в какой-то книжке прочитал тупо и твердишь как зомби... пойми простую вещь, без энергии мысли это пустая фантазия... а энергии у тебя нет вот ты и будешь так до бесконечности в космосе как астронавт болтаться...


 Конечно, «не понимаю», – ведь мои слова – не воспроизведение идей с коих-то «…Премудрых книжек», – это просто _личный опыт_. Утверждаю, - потому, что _это_ в корне меня изменило, в своё время _исцелило_ и спасло от гибели, к коей бодро аз шагал, ведомый _снами & иллюзиями, помыслами и фантазиями_ – как и многие Здесь теперь, увы. 
Мантрою, скорее, стоит наречь Вашу «…Панацею от Всего» – представь «…Свет Творца»© – «…И будет Вам счастье»... ^_^ Все проблемы и ненастья отступят сами собой, воссияет солнышко, расцветут цветы, защебечут птички – и придёт «…Творец»™, чтобы греть Вас «…Светом»©, без конца «закачивая» в Вас «…Светлую энергию»®... 

P.S. Аз и понял. 
ЛЮБАЯ МЫСЛЬ – ЭТО ПОПРОСТУ ФАНТАЗИЯ. Это поняли, схоже, и Вы – также то, к несчастью, что юным людям _вначале_ свойственно _путать_ – грёзы и реальность, - ну и если убедить их, что «…Фантазии реальны; мысль материальна; все наши проекции действительны» – такой человек, скорее всего, более никогда не выйдет с Лабиринта Фавна, имя коему – «…Свой разум»... 



> и будешь так до бесконечности в космосе как астронавт болтаться...


 Прекращайте это. 
Только «…Истина» может нам помочь – феномен, а не _слово, символ, знак; фантазия_.

----------


## Unity

> О! Уже ближе... но про энергию опять забыл... без бензина машина не поедет никуда... даже дошкольники это знают...


 Верно! Все наши фантазии будут лишь _иллюзией_ (коею они и ЕСТЬ), если только не питать силой своей «…Веры». Аки в Вашем случае.

----------


## Ben

> «…Веры». Аки в Вашем случае.


 Вера в церкви.. у в науке это называется энергия....

----------


## Unity

> Вера в церкви.. у в науке это называется энергия....


 «…Если факты не совпадают с _нашей_ теорией, - что ж, тем хуже для фактов»! © Гегель. 

Хм, ну и где же энергия? Только в синапсах нейросетей нашего головного мозга, коий, будучи пораженным _недугом_ «…Веры» (а не просто Знания, добытого на личном опыте), начинает «…Уходить в себя» – всё чаще, с каждым сущим разом _глубже_ погружаясь в себя – всё сильнее с каждым разом _игнорируя реальность_, начиная «жить» в коем-то уютном, «розовом» внутреннем мирке – в маленьком Альтернативном Мире, в коем нет той грязи, коя есть в Действительности, – коя понуждает душу _убегать_ – вначале «…В себя», ну а после вообще – прочь из мир на Тот свет – когда становится ясно, что все наши _иллюзии_ – не более чем замки из песка – и Реальность _всё равно «достанет» нас_ за нами измышленными «стенами»... 
P.S. Впрочем, зачем говорить? Пущай каждый для себя рассудит – поможет сознание, взятие в руки себя – или же иллюзии, в коих «…Свет Творца»©...

----------


## ИСА

> ИСА, я тебя прикрасно понимаю... не цепляйся так уж к внешней форме, она обманчива... Главное что внутри... Но ты молодец, чувствую скоро на тебя низойдет свет и любовь Творца... Просто надо было тебе скорлупку свою помочь немного снять... вот поэтому тебе немножко болезненно это показалось... Так что скальпель не всегда только у бандитов в руках...


 Да, о великий Гуру( это прикалываюсь, не сочтите за поклонение), конечно снизойдёт ...в облаках)))))
Зато ты перестал ругаться и высказывать "глубокомысленные" характеристики. 
Кстати, то, что у тебя внутри ты это...я вил нам спервоначалу, а теперь лишь поменял внешнюю форму под влиянием обстоятельств, дабы это самое внутри замаскировать малость))
А на самом деле - неувязочка -Творец и так любит каждую душу. Изначально. Поэтому любовь его по твоей команде снизойти не может. Она и так снисходит - ежесекундно, ВЕЧНО. И представь себе - есть души, который знают это. Независимо от чьих-то энергетических облаков, либо фантазий чьего-то эго. 
Обещание конечно потрясное. Сейчас ты чего доброго, заявишь, что оно все на меня вдруг снизошло благодаря тебе, и придумаешь, что ты это так удачно в облаках прогулялся. Во фантазия - кстати, это тоже свойство адских духов - все хорошее, все что пожелаеться, пытаться сделать своей заслугой  и присвоить себе. Украсть у Творца созданное им в чьей-то душе. Это адский путь, и снова лживый, и снова грустно... 
А я да, молодец, я знаю.

----------


## Ben

> Сейчас ты чего доброго, заявишь, что оно все на меня вдруг снизошло благодаря тебе, и придумаешь, что ты это так удачно в облаках прогулялся. А я да, молодец, я знаю.


 Ну главное что снизошло... а кто где прогулялся уже не так важно... Ведь правда?
Считай это чудом. ))

----------


## Unity

> ИСА, я тебя прикрасно понимаю... не цепляйся так уж к внешней форме, она обманчива... Главное что внутри... Но ты молодец, чувствую скоро на тебя низойдет свет и любовь Творца... Просто надо было тебе скорлупку свою помочь немного снять... вот поэтому тебе немножко болезненно это показалось... Так что скальпель не всегда только у бандитов в руках...


 Значит, _без Вашей команды_ «…Творец»© не соблаговолит ниспослать на чью-то душу свой гипнотизирующий «…Свет»™? 
Вам бы в психиатры пойти – вместо ядов, подавляющих сознание, Вы бы просто применяли свой _революционный метод_, сразу исцеляя тысячи!.. ^_^ Что там тысячи – разве есть сомнение, что Ваш метод помог бы исцелить ВСЮ ЗЕМЛЮ, всех «больных», у которых «блоки» препятствуют «подключению» к «…Единым Энергосетям Творца»™, питающей адептов _даром_?
Не-а, Человек со скальпелем – больно уж Вы схожи на разбойника. С скальпелем или кривым зазубренным ножом, - неважно – ведь _намеренья_ одни, не так ли?

----------


## Ben

> Значит, _без Вашей команды_ «…Творец»© не соблаговолит ниспослать на чью-то душу свой гипнотизирующий «…Свет»™?


 это не так немного работает. богу-богово, кесарю-кесарево.




> Вам бы в психиатры пойти – вместо ядов, подавляющих сознание, Вы бы просто применяли свой _революционный метод_, сразу исцеляя тысячи!.. ^_^ Что там тысячи – разве есть сомнение, что Ваш метод помог бы исцелить ВСЮ ЗЕМЛЮ, всех «больных», у которых «блоки» препятствуют «подключению» к «…Единым Энергосетям Творца»™, питающей адептов _даром_?


 ну все возможно... мысль вещь удобная в хозяйстве если с умом и для пользы людей...

----------


## ИСА

> Ну главное что снизошло... а кто где прогулялся уже не так важно... Ведь правда?
> Считай это чудом. ))


 Ну грустно... совсем грустно.. ты по прежнему со слепым себялюбием адского духа приписываешь своей заслуге какие-то нисшествия, чудеса, и прочее. 
Мне жаль твою душу. Ложь и тьма обитает в ней. 
Ты б хоть задумался, отчего ж я говорю тебе столько всего - быть может, если нечто на меня и снисходило, то все же это произошло не теперь, не сию секунду? 
Писать же так, чтоб уверить в том, что какое-то нисшествие, что видение мира - происходит благодаря тебе - это ложь и безумие ослеплённой собью души. Не присваивай, не воруй чужих деяний, чужих чудес, тем паче - свершённого Творцом, ибо сложно будет такой душе спастись от тьмы... мне действительно тебя очень жаль...

----------


## ИСА

> это не так немного работает. .


 А конечно не так, кто бы сомневался.))))

----------


## ИСА

Ладно, мы гулять пошли, до вечера всем.

----------


## Ben

> Писать же так, чтоб уверить в том, что какое-то нисшествие, что видение мира - происходит благодаря тебе - это ложь и безумие ослеплённой собью души. Не присваивай, не воруй чужих деяний, чужих чудес, тем паче - свершённого Творцом, ибо сложно будет такой душе спастись от тьмы... мне действительно тебя очень жаль...


 я не говорил что благодаря мне, ты сама все делаешь... и в моем методе все человек сам делает в отличие от других подобных... моё участие минимально и далеко не всегда... тем более в новой версии метода...
так что спасибо за комплимент дорогая, ты мне льстишь, даже размышляя что это благодаря мне  возможно хоть в какой-то степени. )))

----------


## ИСА

Правильно, и не говори, конечно сама. 
Про твой метод вообще ничего не знаю, что ты там делаешь в своём воспалённом воображении... и в чем участвуешь в своих фантазиях... , Но образ Наполеона тебе удаётся вполне. Особенно в новой, продвинутой версии)))) ...а вообще снова грустно.

----------


## Ben

> Но образ Наполеона тебе удаётся вполне. Особенно в новой, продвинутой версии)))) ...а вообще снова грустно.


 ИСА не грусти, готов с тобой поделиться треуголкой. )))

----------


## ИСА

Улыбнуло))) Не, я твоим союзником не буду. 
Анекдот вспомнился по этому поводу))):
Пациент готовится к групповому самоубийству: надо уйти из этого мира и увести с собой семью, потому что скоро все погибнут в муках и живые будут завидовать мертвым (бред Котара). Врач терпеливо объясняет, что все не так уж плохо, вот Солнце светит, птички поют, жизнь настолько хороша, что уходить из нее не стоит.
 Больной слушает и говорит:
 - Хороший вы человек, доктор! Я и вас с собой заберу!

----------


## Викторыч

А вот Беня на каком то форуме занимается лечением наркомании. 



> Слушайте, Ben, теперь Я понимаю, почему никто не хочет пользоваться Вашими светлыми мыслями и методиками в избавлении от наркозависимости! Пока наркоманы, которые хотят избавиться от этого будут пытаться понять, изучить и прочувствовать Ваш метод они загнутся нахрен((( Просто проведя рукой над их головами не избавит их от зависимости и тяги к наркоте! Прав Аксакал, только резкими действиями можно чего-то добиться и никакми словами и мыслями, пусть и светлыми, не добиться положительного результата и возвращения человека к нормальной жизни!


 Ну ты Беня и игру затеял!!!

----------


## Ben

> А вот Беня на каком то форуме занимается лечением наркомании. 
> Ну ты Беня и игру затеял!!!


 Ну это был эпизод, когда народ что-то пытался понять как это работает... начал немного объяснять и у части народа мозги заклинивать начало... вот поэтому я от объяснений далее воздерживаюсь чтобы не травмировать нежные и девственные мозги некоторых товарищей.))

----------


## EMPTY

Ben
Вы кому-нибудь помогли  своими методами?

----------


## Ben

Всем помогло кто пользовался... тут не я что-то делаю а сам человек... в этом вся суть, а я лишь энергитические вопросы пытаюсь помочь разрешить на первом этапе чтобы мыслить человек смог начать...

----------


## ИСА

То есть все, по определению - абсолютно все - не умеют мыслить?

----------


## Ben

чтобы мыслить некоторые мысли нужна энергия

----------


## ИСА

Какие именно, можно список таковых мыслей?

----------


## Ben

тут есть примеры
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...l=1#post128480

----------


## ИСА

Нет, там туманно как-то, я бы очень хотела список мыслей, которые мы тут все не в состоянии начать мыслить.

----------


## Ben

у каждого свой список что ему тяжело думать

----------


## ИСА

> у каждого свой список что ему тяжело думать


 А вот мои - какие?

----------


## Викторыч

> Ben Вы кому-нибудь помогли  своими методами?


 ))) Конечно помог. Нет такого сайта где от Бени бы не завыли.



> Бенечка, миленький, ты по моему здесь всех уже достал .Не умничай пожалуйста и не кажись умнее остальных !


 Но  Беня опять за своё.



> Нелли, ну вы зря так самоуверенно заявления делаете...
> Вы же всего-то только год не употребляете и срывов у вас еще видимо не было... А вот когда навалит депрессия и на стенку лезть будете, чтобы вот вот не сорваться назад, вот тогда и нужен будет этот метод чтобы депрессию свою нейтрализовать... А нейтрализовать её можно только по методу что описан ибо мыслям нужен источник энергии... чтобы человек мог сам с ними что-то сделать....

----------


## ИСА

Такое впечатление, что человек вдруг сунулся в вообще неведомые ему области бытия, и вдруг у него получилось реализовать одну из эзотерических практик, что неслабо потрясло его самого и напрочь снесло крышу, заставив возомнить себя спасителем вселенной, увидеть весь мир и всех сущих в нём - немыслящими баранами (или кем-то вроде того), напрочь отринув все существующие доселе духовные достижения человечества, все познания о мирах иных... Человек возомнил себя обладателем открывашки для мыслительных процессов в умах всех живущих, просветителем и единственным обладателем истины...той самой истины, которую люди познают несметное количество лет - и не могут познать во всей полноте, ибо не может душа человека вместить всего, а вся истина и все открывашки - они ведь только в руках всевышнего. 
Но никак не человека. Тем более, никоим образом не в руках человека, которого занесло малость... и который результат своего совсем простенького опыта теперь маниакально-рьяно пытается навязать кому ни попадя с усердием, достойным лучшего применения. Ну и по ходу злиться и считает всех, кому невдабливается - немыслящими... уж не знаю даже кем. 
А оно как раз не вдалбливается..любому мало-мальски думающему и хоть немного образованному существу.

----------


## Melissa

Бен, где взять физических сил? У меня усталость уже с самого утра! От лени наверное... Хочу физически ощутить заряд энергии)

----------


## Fleshly

Мы можем практически проверить его метод, а вдруг он прав?) Бен, ты же считаешь, что мысль материальна, на этом отчасти и строится твой метод. Сотвори такое в моей реальности: пусть я найду и возьму на улице в течении суток  реальную 5000 купюру, лежащую на тратуаре. Я могу отдать на благотворительность, так ты и докажешь свою психическую силу. Можно условие подкорректировать.

----------


## Ben

> Сотвори такое в моей реальности


 Я в чужой реальности ничего не делаю. Можешь сам научится если тебе такое надо.

----------


## Ben

> Бен, где взять физических сил? У меня усталость уже с самого утра! От лени наверное... Хочу физически ощутить заряд энергии)


 Физическая сила идет от психической... Если теряешь много сил и они не востанавливаются, то значит в энергетике много дыр от негатива... Данным методом можешь это все в себе востанавливать...

----------


## Ben

> а вся истина и все открывашки - они ведь только в руках всевышнего.


 +1 



> Но никак не человека.


 Ну человек тоже может кое что узнать небольшое. Зря ты так на дело рук Всевышнего ополчилась.




> А оно как раз не вдалбливается..любому мало-мальски думающему и хоть немного образованному существу.


 С образованием вдалбливаемость очевидного не связана, если человек зациклен и зомбирован чем-то то ему сложно что-то понять что вне его зомбирующих установок. Вроде очевидная вещь.

----------


## Ben

> ))) Конечно помог. Нет такого сайта где от Бени бы не завыли. Но  Беня опять за своё.


 Ну я же не в цирке чтобы мне все хлопали... 
Это нормально вполне, что метод входит в противоречие с зомбирующими установками других людей и это их злит.
Адекватного и по сути они редко что в таком состоянии могут возразить, обычно просто злобой плещут немеряно, но когда бывает, то я это всегда примечать стараюсь, отсеивая от продуктов зомбирующих программ... Кстати часто это не просто программы, а реальные астральные сущности что присосались к человеку, нарушив его защиту, которые внушают ему чужеродные мысли...

----------


## Yrok25



----------


## Ben

> А вот мои - какие?


 Вообще-то я в чужие мысли не лезу и я не телепат.
Но судя по твоим текстам видно что гордыня и раздутое самомнение у тебя зашкаливает. Обычно такое мешает приблизится к истине и ощутить благость Творца.

----------


## Викторыч

> Кстати часто это не просто программы, а реальные астральные сущности что присосались к человеку, нарушив его защиту, которые внушают ему чужеродные мысли...


 А Беня то чем не астральная сущность? Или Беня хочет чьё то место занять?



> Обычно такое мешает приблизится к истине и ощутить благость Творца.


 Да чего уж мелочиться то, Беня и сам не против выступить в лице такого творца.

----------


## Ben

Викторыч, ты собой как раз подтверждаешь вышесказанное мной в 227 посте...

----------


## Unity

> Ну человек тоже может кое что узнать небольшое. Зря ты так на дело рук Всевышнего ополчилась.


 Ну, в Этом мире _не только_ Божественное чем-то занимается – есть и враждебная «контора» – которая ах как любит прикрываться _маской_ Бога... ^_^

----------


## Викторыч

> Викторыч, ты собой как раз подтверждаешь вышесказанное мной в 227 посте...


 С чего это ты взял? На то 230 й пост.

----------


## Fleshly

> Я в чужой реальности ничего не делаю. Можешь сам научится если тебе такое надо.


 Вот и отмазки  :Smile:  Во-первых, если ты сам по себе и в реальность чужую не вмешиваешься, тогда что это? 


> Всем помогло кто пользовался... тут не я что-то делаю а сам человек... в этом вся суть, а я лишь энергитические вопросы пытаюсь помочь разрешить на первом этапе чтобы мыслить человек смог начать...


  Во-вторых, ты зашел на этот форум и наркоманов для невмешательства? В-третьих, твоя методика основана на твоих соображениях и образах, просто человек через свою психику их пропускает, значит снова лезешь в чужую реальность, только косвенно. 
Ты нам говоришь свою теорию, а вот так на практике не подтверждаешь в случае скептиков. Глупо.

----------


## Ben

> С чего это ты взял? На то 230 й пост.


 Я и не отрицаю что ответ... Просто со стороны хорошо видно кто тебе команды дает и тексты диктует... и это далеко не твоё разумное начало...

----------


## Ben

> просто человек через свою психику их пропускает, значит снова лезешь в чужую реальность, только косвенно.


 Когда человек меня в свою реальность впускает то разумеется что я взаимодействую когда пользу для него вижу, а не насильно...
Ну а твой трюк с денежкой конечно смешной... Тебе к фокусникам надо в цирк...

----------


## Ben

> Ну, в Этом мире _не только_ Божественное чем-то занимается – есть и враждебная «контора» – которая ах как любит прикрываться _маской_ Бога... ^_^


 Разумность у всех от Творца.

----------


## Unity

> Ну я же не в цирке чтобы мне все хлопали... 
> Это нормально вполне, что метод входит в противоречие с зомбирующими установками других людей и это их злит.
> Адекватного и по сути они редко что в таком состоянии могут возразить, обычно просто злобой плещут немеряно, но когда бывает, то я это всегда примечать стараюсь, отсеивая от продуктов зомбирующих программ... Кстати часто это не просто программы, а реальные астральные сущности что присосались к человеку, нарушив его защиту, которые внушают ему чужеродные мысли...


 _Любые мысли_ – суть программы – призванные так или иначе повлиять на наше сознание (и, в конечном счёте, поведение иных людей). Верно, их исток – не всегда лишь в Этом мире... 
Кои цели преследуют все те, кои _внушают_ мысли нам?.. Верно, управление – комфортное взаимодействие с другими, сулящее выгоду себе – и ущерб другому (может быть, даже погибель – некоторым «просто» нравится «охотиться» и убивать).

----------


## Ben

> твоя методика основана на твоих соображениях и образах, просто человек через свою психику их пропускает,


  Свет Творца это объективно существующее явление и это легко проверяется на практике.

----------


## Викторыч

> Я и не отрицаю что ответ... Просто со стороны хорошо видно кто тебе команды дает и тексты диктует...


 Кто ж мне их даёт то? У меня ж нет творца ни какого в отличии от тебя.

----------


## Ben

> Кои цели преследуют все те, кои _внушают_ мысли нам?.. Верно, управление


 Именно поэтому я против всякого внушения и самовнушения. Человек должен сам все проверять на своем опыте, а не искать красивые объяснения чтобы самовнушаться.

----------


## Unity

> Свет Творца это объективно существующее явление и это легко проверяется на практике.


 Только Вы к нему никакого отношения не имеете - и у Вас нет документов, заверяющих право его кому-то продавать... Дарить, отдавать - либо распоряжаться оным коим-то прочим способом.

----------


## Ben

> Кто ж мне их даёт то? У меня ж нет творца ни какого в отличии от тебя.


 ну свято место пусто не бывает, если не творец, то значит это какая-то мелкая живность астральная.

----------


## Unity

> Именно поэтому я против всякого внушения и самовнушения. Человек должен сам все проверять на своем опыте, а не искать красивые объяснения чтобы самовнушаться.


 ...Итак, продолжим наш сеанс гипноза. Вы слышите только мой голос... Представьте себе облака - и бесконечный свет, согревающий Вашу душу, входящий в Вас и разливающийся по Вашим венам...

----------


## Ben

> Только Вы к нему никакого отношения не имеете - и у Вас нет документов, заверяющих право его кому-то продавать... Дарить, отдавать - либо распоряжаться оным коим-то прочим способом.


 Идея тут в том что Творце дает свой свет всем совершенно бесплатно... я лишь просто информирую о сем простом явлении чтобы все желающие могли бы в этом убедиться на практике.

----------


## Викторыч

> ну свято место пусто не бывает, если не творец, то значит это какая-то мелкая живность астральная.


 По твоему ни кто сам по себе быть не может. Обязательно нечто должно править балом сознания. Творцом так творцом, астральной сущностью так сущностью, Беней так Беней. Ты конечно же яростно отвоёвываешь третий вариант.

----------


## Fleshly

> Когда человек меня в свою реальность впускает то разумеется что я взаимодействую когда пользу для него вижу, а не насильно...
> Ну а твой трюк с денежкой конечно смешной... Тебе к фокусникам надо в цирк...


 Так и не надо насильно  :Smile:  Я вот например могу с помощью денег свое здоровье поправить, сестры.. Так вмешайся 1 раз для убежденности моей, тогда может я пойду за тобой с флагом на форумы. 



> Свет Творца это объективно существующее явление и это легко проверяется на практике.


  так докажи, пусть выпадет град например в моем районе или на мой мобильный телефон сегодня позвонят сегодня 5 людей каких-нибудь. Болтать ты, конечно, умеешь.

----------


## Ben

> ...Итак, продолжим наш сеанс гипноза. Вы слышите только мой голос... Представьте себе облака - и бесконечный свет, согревающий Вашу душу, входящий в Вас и разливающийся по Вашим венам...


 Ну во мне это есть и так... попробуйте на ком-то кто это совсем не чувствует... но у вас установка не совсем правильная... вы не сказали чей это свет... а от вашей мысли извините я такого не чувствую... поэтому если хотите чтобы другие это ощущали через вашу мысль, то наполните её прежде этим светом и тогда люди будут это чувствовать если смогут настроится....

----------


## Unity

> Идея тут в том что Творце дает свой свет всем совершенно бесплатно... я лишь просто информирую о сем простом явлении чтобы все желающие могли бы в этом убедиться на практике.


 Идея тут в том!..
Да людям нужна НЕ ИДЕЯ, а реальное решение приведших их Сюда проблем!!!
Визуализации строить каждый здесь умеет – и, заверю Вас, всё это работает – на уровне фантазий... 
Только мы в реальном мире... Грёзы не помогут.
P.S. Бесплатный сыр бывает только в мышеловке. ^_^ 
Кои цели Вы преследуете здесь и на прочих схожих форумах? О, да, естественно... Цель – управлять, делясь информацией... 
Управление – взаимодействие, сулящее благо Вам... Какое благо? 
Довести кого-то до СУ – когда все эти фантазии со светом в конечном счёте не помогут – и человек впадёт в ещё большее отчаяние, вновь соприкоснувшись с явью?

----------


## Ben

> Ты конечно же яростно отвоёвываешь третий вариант.


  Не придумывай, мне не нужна эта головная боль кем-то править... Это лишь темным сущностям такое нужно чтобы энергией питатся ибо они не хотят приближатся к свету Творца, как и ты впрочем...

----------


## Ben

> Идея тут в том!..
> Да людям нужна НЕ ИДЕЯ, а реальное решение приведших их Сюда проблем!!!
> Визуализации строить каждый здесь умеет – и, заверю Вас, всё это работает – на уровне фантазий... 
> Только мы в реальном мире... Грёзы не помогут.


 Ну дык у меня-то как раз реальное и многократно проверенное на практике, а не грезы... В этом всё и отличие.

----------


## Викторыч

> Это лишь темным сущностям такое нужно чтобы энергией питатся ибо они не хотят приближатся к свету Творца, как и ты впрочем...


 ))) Да ты на наркоманском форуме уже столько со всех выпил ..... 38 страниц накатал и сам же психовал что все там виноваты и не могут усвоить твою методику.

----------


## Ben

> Я вот например могу с помощью денег свое здоровье поправить, сестры.. Так вмешайся 1 раз для убежденности моей, тогда может я пойду за тобой с флагом на форумы.


 С помощью денег здоровье нельзя поправить, а лишь от симптомов болезни каких-то избавится...
Ну а если проверить хочешь, то попробуй свет Творца ощутить как я описал... это тебе принесет гораздо больше пользы для здоровья чем ты сможешь купить в магазине на 5000 рублей.

----------


## Ben

> и сам же психовал что все там виноваты и не могут усвоить твою методику.


  не "не могут", а "не хотят". это немного другое.
хотя и на стены лезут от бессилия над депресией...

----------


## Unity

> Ну во мне это есть и так... попробуйте на ком-то кто это совсем не чувствует... но у вас установка не совсем правильная... вы не сказали чей это свет... а от вашей мысли извините я такого не чувствую... поэтому если хотите чтобы другие это ощущали через вашу мысль, то наполните её прежде этим светом и тогда люди будут это чувствовать если смогут настроится....


 Доброе слово и собаке мило. Свет могут воспринять все - без каких-либо условий типа "...Если"... Безусловно, сразу, целиком - кем бы они ни были и сколь бы ни был омрачён их разум.
Вот Вам и критерий... Истое Добро - сразу чувствуется...
Манипуляции, призванные кем-то для чего-то управлять - снабжены УСЛОВИЕМ... 
"...Только некоторые смогут получить наш свет - только те, которые всё сделают правильно, как мы им укажем"...

----------


## Ben

> Доброе слово и собаке мило. Свет могут воспринять все - без каких-либо условий типа "...Если"... Безусловно, сразу, целиком - кем бы они ни были и сколь бы ни был омрачён их разум.
> Вот Вам и критерий... Истое Добро - сразу чувствуется...


 Как показывает практика это не совсем так. Скорлупки могут мешать разные. Хотя что-то небольшое всегда проникнет, это я согласен - в этом и есть достоинство света Творца... Опять же человек именно его должен хотеть принять, а если это будет что-то другое, то и результат будет иначе...

----------


## Unity

> Ну дык у меня-то как раз реальное и многократно проверенное на практике, а не грезы... В этом всё и отличие.


 ЧТО реальное? Техника визуализации розовых картинок? Думаешь, поможет? На какой-то миг... Ну а дальше что? Страшное прозрение, что никакие сны не помогут в настоящем мире?

----------


## Fleshly

> С помощью денег здоровье нельзя поправить, а лишь от симптомов болезни каких-то избавится...
> Ну а если проверить хочешь, то попробуй свет Творца ощутить как я описал... это тебе принесет гораздо больше пользы для здоровья чем ты сможешь купить в магазине на 5000 рублей.


  Это не научно, а ещё о науке говорил) Я тебе не верю, поэтому ты сможешь все скинуть на что-то подобное. А 5000 - это дело, так ты все докажешь, но почему не решаешься?) Кстати, даже с твоей книжки так наркоманов не вылечить, потому что у них своя реальность, твоя голограмма просто распадется над их искажениями мозга.

----------


## Unity

> Как показывает практика это не совсем так. Скорлупки могут мешать разные. Хотя что-то небольшое всегда проникнет, это я согласен - в этом и есть достоинство света Творца... Опять же человек именно его должен хотеть принять, а если это будет что-то другое, то и результат будет иначе...


 Да... Проникает. Словно бы болезнетворная бацилла - против которой организмом тотчас же вырабатывается иммунитет.

----------


## Ben

> ЧТО реальное? Техника визуализации розовых картинок? Думаешь, поможет? На какой-то миг... Ну а дальше что? Страшное прозрение, что никакие сны не помогут в настоящем мире?


 Есть реальные примеры что мысль наполненная светом Творца может ощущатся другими людьми объективно. А внешняя форма тут не так принципиальна, это могут быть и облака и туман и что угодно - главное это энергия которая в них заложена... Поэтому любое копирование внешних образов ничего полезного не принесет ибо это будет лишь пустая мыслеформа, которая на практике безполезна...

----------


## Ben

> Да... Проникает. Словно бы болезнетворная бацилла - против которой организмом тотчас же вырабатывается иммунитет.


 Ну если к вам только бациллы проникают, то значит это то что вы можете и хотите в себя впустить на данном этапе... Заметьте это вы сами все делали сейчас... меня в этом обвинить нельзя... Хотя этот результат закономерен и вполне объясним...

----------


## Ben

> Это не научно, а ещё о науке говорил) Я тебе не верю, поэтому ты сможешь все скинуть на что-то подобное. А 5000 - это дело, так ты все докажешь, но почему не решаешься?)


 5000 я пока не могу, сразу тебе говорю... я не в этой области специализируюсь... но есть кто может, пойди лучше к ним, авось они тебе помогут также и вылечится... хотя я сомневаюсь очень...

----------


## Викторыч

Беня, ты  ведёшь себя как христ. На крест что ли метишь? Или история иудеев повторяется?

----------


## Ben

> Кстати, даже с твоей книжки так наркоманов не вылечить, потому что у них своя реальность, твоя голограмма просто распадется над их искажениями мозга.


 С чего ты взял что распадется? Как раз наоборот и это даже один из наркоманов проверил на себе прямо через открытый форум... иди туда и убедишься...

----------


## Fleshly

> С чего ты взял что распадется? Как раз наоборот и это даже один из наркоманов проверил на себе прямо через открытый форум... иди туда и убедишься...


  ну давай ссылку)

----------


## Fleshly

> Беня, ты  ведёшь себя как христ. На крест что ли метишь? Или история иудеев повторяется?


  а я думаю как в откровении Богослова : и придут лжехристы и лжепророки да прельстят многих. Что-то схожее с гипнозом у него

----------


## Викторыч

Есть такая ссылка. http://forum-nonarko.ru/topic926-570.html

----------


## Unity

> Ну если к вам только бациллы проникают, то значит это то что вы можете и хотите в себя впустить на данном этапе... Заметьте это вы сами все делали сейчас... меня в этом обвинить нельзя... Хотя этот результат закономерен и вполне объясним...


 «…Демоны сами не имеют тела, но мы становимся для них телами, принимая от них помышления». © Св. Антоний.

----------


## Викторыч

> «…Демоны сами не имеют тела, но мы становимся для них телами, принимая от них помышления». © Св. Антоний.


 У Бени иудаизм. Сейчас из торы примеров понапишет.



> и придут лжехристы и лжепророки да прельстят многих. Что-то схожее с гипнозом у него


 Тогда это не Беня, а Бендр великий комбинатор.

----------


## Ben

> У Бени иудаизм. Сейчас из торы примеров понапишет.


 Ну могу и из Библии, она же Тора или ветхий завет. Или из пророков... ))

----------


## Ben

> «…Демоны сами не имеют тела, но мы становимся для них телами, принимая от них помышления». © Св. Антоний.


 Вот-вот... пока ты только на это способен...

----------


## Ben

> Беня, ты  ведёшь себя как христ. На крест что ли метишь? Или история иудеев повторяется?


 это почему?

----------


## Ben

> Что-то схожее с гипнозом у него


 А гипноз на растоянии действует?

----------


## Fleshly

> Ну могу и из Библии, она же Тора или ветхий завет. Или из пророков... ))


 ну давай из Библии.. посмотрим) А про гипноз.. я имел ввиду, что ты под ним или чем-то схожим. А гипноз на расстоянии, ну смотря что.. 25 кадр, психологические воздействия.. Кстати, у меня в свое время была школа рейки. Друг с неё сейчас получает деньги, при чем прилично. Но вот про эффект - это иной вопрос

----------


## Kirin

Действует. Еще как.

----------


## Викторыч

> это почему?


 А потому что по фильмам аналогично ходил всех исцелял якобы божественной энергией. Потом на крест загремел.
Твои же братья иудеи его распинали. Хотя другие версии есть что он до 70-ти дожил, вообще пребывал в другой эре, русские Волхвы его обожествляли и не знаешь кому верить.
Учился у тебетцев врачеванию, использовал учение во вред. В общем не разобраться. А после написали библию, несколько раз исправляли переписывали, трактовали кому как удобно, создавали на её основе секты. Вот и Беня чего нибудь удобное себе выудит, растрактует как ему надо и довод готов.

----------


## Ben

> Твои же братья иудеи его распинали.


 согласно легенде никем не проверенной, его таки римляне распяли своей казнью типичной.. понтий пилат в этом отличился, наместник римский... ну а иудеев он искустно приплел чтобы с себя ответственность снять... и трюк его хорошо удался.. и сейчас еще много зомбированных в эту басню верят хотя же всем понятно кто там был кукловод..

----------


## Викторыч

> ... ну а иудеев он искустно приплел чтобы с себя ответственность снять...


 Это иудейский почерк списать на кого то и различные обряды жертвоприношения вершить. Пилат до такого не додумался бы на крестах распинать.

----------


## Ben

> А потому что по фильмам аналогично ходил всех исцелял якобы божественной энергией. Потом на крест загремел.


 В этом его ошибка... нельзя людей исцелять внешней силой, они сами должны исцеляться своей духовной работой к приближению к свету Творца... а иначе это язычество то же самое с которым он боротся пытался...

----------


## Ben

> Пилат до такого не додумался бы на крестах распинать.


 ты в истории слабоват очень... распятие на кресте это типичная римская казнь того времени...

----------


## Ben

> Это иудейский почерк списать на кого то


 вся власть была у римского наместника... ибо израиль был под властью римлян...
ну а то что и иудеи были против таких методов, то это понятно так как это были языческие и колдовские методы исцеления... да и против веры в Творца там была хула...

----------


## Викторыч

> В этом его ошибка... нельзя людей исцелять внешней силой, они сами должны исцеляться своей духовной работой к приближению к свету Творца... а иначе это язычество то же самое с которым он боротся пытался...


 Но он то вроде как у тибетцев учился. Хотя тебе то что, это ж конкурент твой 2-х тысячелетней давности. Ты и его естественно нейтрализуешь комбинациями доводов. Тебе необходима схема творец - Беня - пациент. И больше ни как.

----------


## Fleshly

Ben, я посмотрел, ничего не вышло. Ты говоришь про свет Творца, но с чего ты взял, что это творец? факты в студию.. Ты должен получить диплом, а пока ты без него, на тебя можно в суд подать, в том числе за вред. Кстати, так где из Библии цитатки?

----------


## Ben

> Но он то вроде как у тибетцев учился.


 ну тогда это вообще язычество чистой воды...

----------


## Ben

> Тебе необходима схема творец - Беня - пациент. И больше ни как.


 Викторычь, ты мне лстишь такой близостью к Творцу. ))

----------


## Викторыч

> так как это были языческие и колдовские методы исцеления... да и против веры в Творца там была хула...


 Оба на..... однако персонаж язычество проповедовал. И на чём же библия была основана после тысячелетнего обряда?



> Викторычь, ты мне лстишь такой близостью к Творцу. ))


 Не неси бред.



> распятие на кресте это типичная римская казнь


 Казнь римская, а крест христианский. И не надо изТОРию. Надеюсь уловил мысль.

----------


## Ben

> Ты должен получить диплом, а пока ты без него, на тебя можно в суд подать, в том числе за вред.


 Кто мне должен дать диплом? Сам Творец?
Ну а наука даже мысль у человека еще не признала. ))

----------


## Fleshly

> Но он то вроде как у тибетцев учился. Хотя тебе то что, это ж конкурент твой 2-х тысячелетней давности. Ты и его естественно нейтрализуешь комбинациями доводов. Тебе необходима схема творец - Беня - пациент. И больше ни как.


 Это байки. Вообще на фактах необоснованные. Кстати, Трехлебов или кто-то из родноверов тоже говорил, что типа арий, но это глупо.

----------


## Ben

> Не неси бред.


 "творец - Беня - пациент" - это не ты писал?

----------


## Ben

> Ben, я посмотрел, ничего не вышло.


 а что ты смотрел?

----------


## Ben

> Кстати, Трехлебов или кто-то из родноверов тоже говорил, что типа арий, но это глупо.


 Все ариями были если это белая раса... а из них уже иудеи вышли кто Всевышнего принял и от язычества арийского отказался...

----------


## Ben

> Хотя тебе то что, это ж конкурент твой 2-х тысячелетней давности.


 Викторыч, спасибо за комплимент, ты мне опять лстишь... если его конкурентом считаешь. )))

----------


## Викторыч

> Все ариями были если это белая раса... а из них уже иудеи вышли кто Всевышнего принял и от язычества арийского отказался...


 Ты чего то уже совсем заблудился. Иудеи - J1 J2 Арии - R1а.



> Викторыч, спасибо за комплимент, ты мне опять лстишь... если его конкурентом считаешь. )))


 Это ты так считаешь. По ходу. Беня, с такой подготовкой ты будешь всюду рассыпаться как карточный домик. До библейского  персонажа тебе .......

----------


## Ben

> Ты чего то уже совсем заблудился. Иудеи - J1 J2 Арии - R1а.


 расшифруйся.

----------


## Ben

> По ходу. Беня, с такой подготовкой ты будешь всюду рассыпаться как карточный домик.


  Ну пока не рассыпался... даже наоборот, много всяких бредней на божий свет вывел...

----------


## Викторыч

> расшифруйся.


 Учи гаплогруппы. 
Из всего следует что Беня откровенно ненавидит библейского персонажа. Тогда о каком творце идёт речь? По Бениному вероисповеданию таковым является яхве. А.С. Пушкин такого олицетворяет в виде дядьки черномора оскоплённого рептоида. Ну так Беня, предлагая свои услуги сам то не шифруйся, уж напрямую скажи что яхвеную энергию раздаёшь. )))

----------


## Fleshly

> Все ариями были если это белая раса... а из них уже иудеи вышли кто Всевышнего принял и от язычества арийского отказался...


  Иудеи - это белая раса? С какого это времени? Ты почитай Библии всю, а потом что-то говори.. а лучше ещё апологетику. По-моему, ты зомбированный. Где твой рассудок? Вообще документально самые древние веды в Индии или Тибете, а то что Трехлебов предлагает  вздор, как и его гипотеза. А из знаний Тибета Гитлер со своей идеологией погубил кучу народу. "По плоду узнаете их"

----------


## Ben

> По Бениному вероисповеданию таковым является яхве. А.С. Пушкин такого олицетворяет в виде дядьки черномора оскоплённого рептоида.


 Викторыч, а ты давно сбежал... ну из этой... как его... из 6 палаты? )))

----------


## Ben

> Вообще документально самые древние веды в Индии или Тибете


 А Левашов например утверждает что индийцы сперли веды у русов.

----------


## Викторыч

> Викторыч, а ты давно сбежал... ну из этой... как его... из 6 палаты? )))


 Будешь утверждать что яхве таковым не является? Вообще после твоей одержимости психушка по тебе плачет.

----------


## Fleshly

> А Левашов например утверждает что индийцы сперли веды у русов.


  ну а факты?) Левашов много чего болтает, наверняка, с 25 кадром

----------


## Ben

> Будешь утверждать что яхве таковым не является?


 а кто это такой?

----------


## Ben

> ну а факты?) Левашов много чего болтает, наверняка, с 25 кадром


 ну и факты тоже приводит... не помню уж какие... у него и знак есть типа высшего волхва или что-то в этом роде... так что в своей специализации должен разбираться

----------


## Fleshly

> а кто это такой?


  тебе нужно идти религии изучать прежде чем что-то делать..

----------


## Ben

> тебе нужно идти религии изучать прежде чем что-то делать..


 а ты сам изучал или только других посылаешь учить?

----------


## Fleshly

> ну и факты тоже приводит... не помню уж какие... у него знак есть высшего волхва или что-то в этом роде... так что в своей специализации должен разбираться


  во вранье может быть.. Это неоязычество и ничего более.. про веды болтают, а сами не показали первоисточники.. а еды в Индии написаны на их языке и ещё до сих пор переводятся.. а те говорят, что там тоже наши веды)) Они предположили, что мы типа были все в 1 народе, но язык сразу видно, что разный.. это логика..

----------


## Викторыч

> а ты сам изучал или только других посылаешь учить?


 Сам энергетической деятельностью пытается заниматься, сам же не знает ни черта. ))) По твоему я не я лошадь не моя, яхве не знаю и знать не хочу, как на очной ставке.

----------


## Fleshly

> а ты сам изучал или только других посылаешь учить?


  так я твоей деятельностью не занимаюсь, просто почитай про религию.. историю тоже, только обычную. Потом начни с опытов СССР на тему оккультизма.

----------


## Ben

> так я твоей деятельностью не занимаюсь, просто почитай про религию.. историю тоже, только обычную. Потом начни с опытов СССР на тему оккультизма.


 спасибо гуру за умное поучение.

----------


## Fleshly

> спасибо гуру за умное поучение.


  я не гуру - это раз, скорее просто шут.  Не нравятся, когда тебя поучают, а сам других поучаешь? - не красиво.

----------


## Ben

> яхве не знаю и знать не хочу


 ну почему, я тебе спросил кто это... думал ты знаешь хоть что-то о чем толкуешь...  ))

----------


## Ben

> Не нравятся, когда тебя поучают, а сам других поучаешь? - не красиво.


 мне твои поучения нравятся... смешные правда немного и наивные, но и то хорошо.))

----------


## Викторыч

> ну почему, я тебе спросил кто это... думал ты знаешь хоть что-то о чем толкуешь...  ))


 А раз почему тогда и представляй себя от имени яхве. Иудаист ты или так себе дядя Ваня. )))

----------


## Ben

> я не гуру - это раз, скорее просто шут.


 зря ты так о себе... все-таки человек плод рук Творца...

----------


## Ben

> А раз почему тогда и представляй себя от имени яхве.


 ну так ты объяснить не можешь кто это? честно признатся вижу совесть не позволяет?

----------


## Викторыч

> ну так ты объяснить не можешь кто это? честно признатся вижу совесть не позволяет?


 Это я тебе про твоего творца должен объяснять?



> зря ты так о себе... все-таки человек плод рук Творца...


 А ноги у него есть?

----------


## Fleshly

> мне твои поучения нравятся... смешные правда немного и наивные, но и то хорошо.))


  а кто не наивен? ты считаешь может быть, что ты или близок к истине или знаешь её.. но разве так не многие считают? и это суета. Просто мне кажется, что вас так много.. энерготерапевтов и прочее.. но все практически не спецы в своей области. тут надо много чего знать, а ты одну книжонку кладешь. Нет объективности. Удачи тебе и прощай. А о Христе почитай, хотя бы чтобы знать, о чем речь.

----------


## Викторыч

> А о Христе почитай, хотя бы чтобы знать, о чем речь.


 Зачем ему читать? Беня и так себя всемогуществом считает. ррррраааззз и в дамках. Очередь на приём стоит. Ну а так "вся его жизнь только лишь сотни страниц" форумов естественно. А принцип Бениного "оздоровления" заключается в следующем. Пылесос сломался, Беня ему увеличивает напряжение и пылесос заработал.

----------


## Ben

> А принцип Бениного "оздоровления" заключается в следующем. Пылесос сломался, Беня ему увеличивает напряжение и пылесос заработал.


 не так. опять ты придумываешь небылицы.
пылесос плохо пылесосит, выбрасываем весь мусор что он засосал и подключаем к нормальному напряжению.

----------


## Викторыч

Ну с пылесосом ты может ещё и справишься. Но не более того.))) Бен, ты как учебный экспонат. По тебе познавать можно как не повестись заумным фразам шерлотанов.
Иди вон с Зелёным подискутируй, толку от тебя больше будет.
http://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewtopic....473&p=3#p45277

----------


## Ben

> По тебе познавать можно как не повестись заумным фразам шерлотанов.


 Если будешь тупо троллить и флудить в теме, но нужно будет думать как решать твой вопрос. ))

----------


## Викторыч

> Если будешь тупо троллить и флудить в теме, но нужно будет думать как решать твой вопрос. ))


 Свой то вопрос реши ))) самому уже запрещали писать более одного поста. Вообще если тебя забанят это плохо. Бены на дороге не валяются. )))

----------


## ИСА

Неприятный человек Бен. И Недобрый. От добрых людей всегда исходит душевное тепло, хочеться быть возле них и греться душою. Бен же маниакально пытаеться насильно, истерически, практически в каждом посте оскорбляя кого-то (а зачем, самоутверждается так, что ли, обзывая людей и высказывая свои "светлые" характеристики...)
Неужели ты думаешь, Бен, что это самый лучший метод кого-то убедить?
Кто-то писал выше, что он себя чуть ли не Христом воображает (я предполагала Наполеона, на неважно), но постепенно складывается впечатление, что ему слава Кривоногова и ему подобных покою не даёт. 
Я сижу и думаю... Насколько же человек далёк на самом деле от Всевышнего... Ведь есть любовь - и это вы можете найти в любой религии, в любой стране и времени.  И мудрость и истина Творца - это свет людям, а любовь его - тепло. И не бывает света без тепла, это как свет при абсолютном нуле - он не греет, он убивает. 
Бен явно считает свою идею выше любых других существующих в мире, единственно праведной и верной, и он не стесняется походя оскорблять любого, кто выскажется против.  
Но пока его терпят на на всех форумах... интересно, чем все закончится, мда... 

Все то, что мы называем духовным - оно ведь на самом деле происходит из разных источников.. Духовное - это то, что приходит к нам не из мира материального,  но к разные сущности могут обращаться к человеку. Но оно не ручается за доброкачественность того, что именно сообщается человеку. И доброе приходит оттуда, и злое...  И самое страшное: игры в переодевание — любимое занятие темной духовности.  Не все то, что говорит о духовности, о свете и правильности ведет к Всевышнему, не все учит любви. Не все  пути приводят в добро и небо. Но вряд ла добро то, что крича и подскакивая, плюя во все встреченные лица, пытается быть вдолбимо в головы. 
И ещё одно. Ладно бы Бен тусовался на религиозных форумах. вот пусть бы к Кураеву сходил, интересно было бы. Или к спиритистам, или оккультистам - так он выбрал су-форум, наркомановый, то есть людей несчастные, и под личиной помощи пытается насиловать души. которым и так несладко. конечно, он сейчас визжать будет, что он помочь-спасать хочет - но за эти прошедшие дни отлично видно, что это не так. Ничего его не интересует, ничьё спасение, не сопереживает он ничьей боли - лишь только то, чем он одержим, он пытается любым способ навязать хоть кому-то... Он конечно сейчас что-то ответит, нахамит, или ещё как-то. но найдётся ли хоть один человек со всех задолбанных Беном форумов, который скажет, что я не права?

----------


## Ben

> Неприятный человек Бен. И Недобрый. От добрых людей всегда исходит душевное тепло, хочеться быть возле них и греться душою.


 Ну подойди тогда поближе я тебя погрею... а то ты в угол дальний холодный забилась, туда тепло не доходит и не дойдет. ))

----------


## ИСА

Все равно не исходит. У тебя что-то со зрением, я никогда никуда не забиваюсь)))

----------


## Ben

впусти в себя свет и тогда зайдет и тепло...

----------


## Ben

> У тебя что-то со зрением


 твои колкости мне не очень приятны... это нарушает мое мнение о тебе как о высокодуховном и вызвышенном от земли человеке.

----------


## ИСА

Кстати, ты имел ввиду погрею или взгрею? - это две большие разницы, шоп ты знал. 
ага. ещё одно забыла дописать. Ты так часто говоришь о том, что людям надо мыслить, так вот, есть такая разновидность мышления - называется критическое мышление, так вот оно тебе явно не по вкусу.

----------


## ИСА

> впусти в себя свет и тогда зайдет и тепло...


 А фигушки, про тепло не упоминал ни разу, только что т меня услышал, так что не надо допридумывать походу)))

----------


## ИСА

> твои колкости мне не очень приятны... это нарушает мое мнение о тебе как о высокодуховном и вызвышенном от земли человеке.


 Я очень низменный и и совсем не духовный человек))) я не претендую, где уж мне)))кроме того, я о тебе такого мнения, что на твоё обо мне  как-то наплевать.... 
А ты сходи на форум к Андрею Кураеву. или слабо?

----------


## Ben

> А фигушки, про тепло не упоминал ни разу, только что т меня услышал, так что не надо допридумывать походу)))


 тепло уже давно придумано до тебя... когда свет входит это часто бывает...
ну так ты почувствовала что-то или нет?

----------


## Ben

> кроме того, я о тебе такого мнения


 ну я от тебя другого и не ожидаю... так что нормально это, не переживай...



> А ты сходи на форум к Андрею Кураеву. или слабо?


 а зачем, я никого ни в чем убеждать не хочу... мне это не надо...

----------


## ИСА

А что ты придумал, чтоб я должна была почувствовать?

----------


## ИСА

Вообще ржу сижу, и чувствую, что давно так не ржала.

----------


## Ben

> А что ты придумал, чтоб я должна была почувствовать?


 не понял вопроса

----------


## Ben

> Вообще ржу сижу, и чувствую, что давно так не ржала.


 да, бывает и на ржачь пробивает некоторых... свет он и веселит тоже...

----------


## ИСА

> ну я от тебя другого и не ожидаю... так что нормально это, не переживай...
> 
> а зачем, я никого ни в чем убеждать не хочу... мне это не надо...


 Я не переживаю. Нисколько)))
Кто, ты никого не хочешь убеждать? Гм... а как называется то, что делаешь?

----------


## ИСА

> да, бывает и на ржачь пробивает некоторых... свет он и веселит тоже...


 Ага. ещё, говорят, конопля веселит. Так вот какой, твой свет.

----------


## Ben

> Я не переживаю. Нисколько)))


 Рад за тебя! ))



> Кто, ты никого не хочешь убеждать? Гм... а как называется то, что делаешь?


 ну я только метод описал, для тех кому интересно и может быть полезно...  всякие праздно шатающиеся могут просто мимо проходить...

----------


## Ben

> Ага. ещё, говорят, конопля веселит. Так вот какой, твой свет.


 Свет приводит к выделению эндорфинов...

----------


## ИСА

> Свет приводит к выделению эндорфинов...


 Кварцевая лампа?

----------


## Ben

могу объяснить если тебе очень интересно

----------


## ИСА

Бен.... самый мощный способ выделения эндорфинов - это секс.

----------


## ИСА

> могу объяснить если тебе интересно


 НЕНЕНЕНЕ! НЕИНТЕРЕСНО! ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ НАДО ОБЪЯСНЯТЬ!

----------


## Ben

> Бен.... самый мощный способ выделения эндорфинов - это секс.


 не всегда

----------


## ИСА

Ты просто не пробовал. Ты попробуй, может получится. Может, даже кто-то сможет объяснить.

----------


## Ben

думаю у тебя просто опыта мало чтобы делать такие далекоидущие и громкие заявления...
но можешь веровать что секс это самое сильное... мне без разницы, поверь...

----------


## Yrok25

Ben  до меня дошла информация что ты разгневал ЧЕРНОГО ВЛАСТЕЛИНА ! 

возможно стоит испускать светлую энергию бооллее осторожно , подумай над этим .....

----------


## ИСА

> думаю у тебя просто опыта мало чтобы делать такие далекоидущие и громкие заявления...
> но можешь веровать что секс это самое сильное... мне без разницы, поверь...


 Спасибо за разрешение! 
А заодно и столь дивное знание моего опыта))))

----------


## Ben

Yrok25, ты не мог бы не троллить и не флудить в моей теме?

----------


## Ben

> Спасибо за разрешение! 
> А заодно и столь дивное знание моего опыта))))


 На здоровье. Но что-то от тебя не исходит ощущение сексуальной удовлетворенности... скорее даже наоборот...

----------


## ИСА

Yrok25, ты меня тут с ним одну не бросай, я его боюсь. и его властелина тоже.

----------


## ИСА

> На здоровье. Но что-то от тебя не исходит ощущение сексуальной удовлетворенности... скорее даже наоборот...


 вооооот, видишь, ты совсем не чувствуешь того, что исходит от людей)))

----------


## Ben

> вооооот, видишь, ты совсем не чувствуешь того, что исходит от людей)))


 с чего ты взяла? ))

----------


## ИСА

> На здоровье. Но что-то от тебя не исходит ощущение сексуальной удовлетворенности... скорее даже наоборот...


 вот с этого поста взяла.

----------


## Ben

> вот с этого поста взяла.


 ты себя считаешь сексуально удовлетворенной?

----------


## ИСА

В твоём вопросе заранее заложено сомнение и отрицание. Потому что тебе хотелось бы, чтобы твоё предположение оказалось верным. Но оно кардинально неверно. Я себя не считаю, я являюсь - полностью...)))))

----------


## Yrok25

Ben
смотри что происходит - темная сторона сокрыла от твоего взора "сексуальную удовлетворенность" , а "сексуальная удовлетворенность" еще никогда не ускользала от твоего всепраникающего взора - ЧЕРНЫЙ ВЛАСТЕЛИН возможно уже близко  :EEK!:

----------


## ИСА

Бедненький Бен... теперь властелин ему сделает ата-та-та?

----------


## Ben

> Я себя не считаю, я являюсь - полностью...)))))


 ты и когда со мной беседуешь тоже "являешься полностью" или только когда занимаешься сексом? )))

----------


## ИСА

Ну от бесед с тобой вряд ли кто-то может получить сексуальное удовлетворение.

----------


## Ben

> Ну от бесед с тобой вряд ли кто-то может получить сексуальное удовлетворение.


 ты не права, как обычно. ))
так значит ты сексуально неудовлетворена когда со мной беседуешь?

----------


## Викторыч

Беня весь в работе. Вирт сексом Беня интересно не промышляет?

----------


## Yrok25

теперь предложи сексуально удовлетворится посредством светлой инергии

----------


## Ben

> теперь предложи сексуально удовлетворится посредством светлой инергии


 она только сексом может удовлетворится... если не считать разговоров со мной. ))

----------


## Yrok25

> она только сексом может удовлетворится... если не считать разговоров со мной. ))


 затрудняюсь коментировать сей словесный оборот и его значение

----------


## ИСА

Я-то права, но ты меня тревожишь... твоя мания явно прогрессирует... тока не говори о свете в облаках, которые это... ну все поняли... 
Дальше вопрос дурацкий. 
Он подразумевает двойственную ситуацию - либо я беседую с тобой, оттого, что сексуально неудовлетворена в целом по жизни, либо я неудовлетворена в результате беседы. Ты уж определись, что именно ты хочешь узнать.

----------


## ИСА

> она только сексом может удовлетворится... если не считать разговоров со мной. ))


 Бен - маньяк? Я ТАК И ЗНАЛА!

----------


## Ben

> Он подразумевает двойственную ситуацию - либо я беседую с тобой, оттого, что сексуально неудовлетворена в целом по жизни, либо я неудовлетворена в результате беседы. Ты уж определись, что именно ты хочешь узнать.


 для начала меня интересует насколько ты сексуально удовлетворена в результате беседы. ))

----------


## Ben

> Бен - маньяк? Я ТАК И ЗНАЛА!


 это противоречит твоему постулату что удовлетворятся можно только сексом. ))
будь уж последовательной в своей теории.

----------


## Викторыч

> Бен - маньяк? Я ТАК И ЗНАЛА!


 Виртуальный маньяк под ником Беня.

----------


## ИСА

> для начала меня интересует насколько ты сексуально удовлетворена в результате беседы. ))


 Я во вреямя беседы об этом не думала. вообще-то... даже страшно представить о чем думал ты...ФУ, Я С ТОБОЙ БОЛЬШЕ НЕ РАЗГОВАРИВАЮ!

----------


## Ben

Викторыч, то что позволено даме тебе не к лицу...
намек понимаешь? ))

----------


## ИСА

> это противоречит твоему постулату что удовлетворятся можно только сексом. ))
> будь уж последовательной в своей теории.


 А где это я выдвигала такой постулат? Ты выдумывай, да не очень-то... я лишь сказала, что это самый сильный источник эндорфина.

----------


## Yrok25

факт оказания виртуальной услуги прошол виртуальное обоснование ,                                                                                             ждем виртуального сутенера !

----------


## Ben

> Я во вреямя беседы об этом не думала. вообще-то... даже страшно представить о чем думал ты...


 а как же твое утверждение про свою полную удовлетворенность? придумка? что и требовалось доказать.
заметь что речь о сексе именно ты завела со мной первая...

----------


## Ben

> я лишь сказала, что это самый сильный источник эндорфина.


 откуда ты знаешь что это самый сильный? ты сравнивала?

----------


## ИСА

> а как же твое утверждение про свою полную удовлетворенность? придумка? что и требовалось доказать.
> заметь что речь о сексе именно ты завела со мной первая...


 Вот же талантище у человека все перекрутить))))

----------


## Ben

> Вот же талантище у человека все перекрутить))))


 ладно, вижу это тема для тебя болезненная. )) давай о чем-нибудь другом лучше...

----------


## Yrok25

> Вот же талантище у человека все перекрутить))))


 может секту когда нибудь создаст , выйдет в люди !

----------


## Викторыч

> Викторыч, то что позволено даме тебе не к лицу...
> намек понимаешь? ))


 Ну да, флудотема то твоя. Совсем забыл. Самая оригинальная наверное. И ты думаешь что тема эффективно содействует деятелбности?

----------


## Ben

> может секту когда нибудь создаст , выйдет в люди !


 ты с дамой лучше о себе поговори... у неё ко мне и так внимания достаточно и без твоей поддержки. ))

----------


## Викторыч

Судя по сабжу охренительный путь к гармонии ))))

----------


## ИСА

> ладно, вижу это тема для тебя болезненная. )) давай о чем-нибудь другом лучше...


 Хы! Я только эндорфины сказала, но услышав слово "секс", неважно в каком аспекте, Бен сразу свалился с облаков, высунув язык и посоавыя..и стал моей удовлетворённостью интересоваться...потом понял, что облом, и начал и меня тут дуру делать разговор на другую тему переводить..про секты там...

----------


## ИСА

> Судя по сабжу охренительный путь к гармонии ))))


 Викторыч))))) а он что, уже к гармонии собрался? ненене, он любит эндорфины из облаков получать....

----------


## Ben

> Хы! Я только эндорфины сказала, но услышав слово "секс"


 вообще-то про эндорфины это я сказал. )) ну и остальное тоже ты очень элегантно всё перекрутила. ))

----------


## Викторыч

> Викторыч))))) а он что, уже к гармонии собрался? ненене, он любит эндорфины из облаков получать....


 А как же сабж то? ))) У же потеря контроля?

----------


## Ben

> А как же сабж то? ))) У же потеря контроля?


 ладно, вы тут пока пообсуждайте меня. ))
а как будет что-то адекватное, я подойду. ))

----------


## Yrok25

дааа это же тебя сейчас путем секса хотели отвратить от твоей светлой миссии !

----------


## Ben

> дааа это же тебя сейчас путем секса хотели отвратить от твоей светлой миссии !


 ну у них ошибочка вышла.... надо было кого-то более сексуально-удовлетворенную посылать. ))

----------


## Викторыч

> дааа это же тебя сейчас путем секса хотели отвратить от твоей светлой миссии !


 Вот его миссия.



> А что такого интересного сказал ты? Что если много и долго фантазировать-то можно достаточно сильно тронуться и твои фантазии станут для тебя реальными?!...Ты будешь видеть "первичный свет" и разговаривать с ним, а все вокруг буду крутить пальцем у виска. И ты предлагаешь всем такое счастье...

----------


## ИСА

> ну у них ошибочка вышла.... надо было кого-то более сексуально-удовлетворенную посылать. ))


 как раз наоборот)))
кстати, у кого - у них? О_о

----------


## ИСА

> ладно, вы тут пока пообсуждайте меня. ))
> а как будет что-то адекватное, я подойду. ))


 пошёл заниматься самоудовлетворением?

----------


## Викторыч

Интересно, кто нибудь осилит эту тему от начала до конца в целях войти в гармонию?

----------


## Yrok25

> как раз наоборот)))
> кстати, у кого - у них? О_о


   колдунствоо тссссссс.!

----------


## ИСА

> Интересно, кто нибудь осилит эту тему от начала до конца в целях войти в гармонию?


 в каких-каких целях?

----------


## ИСА

> колдунствоо тссссссс.!


 ну я не знаю..я вообщето сама пришла... откуда ему "нас" приглючилось, не знаю..может, в глазах двоиться?

----------


## Викторыч

> в каких-каких целях?


 Ну что бы стать так сказать гармоничным.

----------


## Yrok25

> пошёл заниматься самоудовлетворением?


 


> Интересно, кто нибудь осилит эту тему от начала до конца в целях войти в гармонию?


 здесь одна история охренительней другой

----------


## ИСА

> Ну что бы стать так сказать гармоничным.


 Гм... ну для этого топикстартер должен быть гармоничным человеком... а он даже не может только таким КАЗАТЬСЯ

----------


## ИСА

> здесь одна история охренительней другой


 Старались)))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Викторыч

Интересно, Беня офис что ли хочет открыть, а на сайтах тренируется, пойдёт или нет?

----------


## Yrok25

я все думал где я про лучи уже видел  ...
http://films.imhonet.ru/element/197531/movie-online/ с 10минуты  :Cool:

----------


## Викторыч

Не запустилось. Какой то бойцовский клуб. Врядли это с Бениным "чудодействием" связь имеет.

----------


## Yrok25

вниз прокрутить все там запускается 

или тут http://gidonline.ru/2011/03/bojcovskij-klub/

----------


## Ben

> Не запустилось. Какой то бойцовский клуб. Врядли это с Бениным "чудодействием" связь имеет.


 есть внешнее подобие отдаленное, но ситуация хорошая чтобы понять механизм. 
там психолог говорит - представьте то представьте другое...
но обратной связи-то нет... представилось ли что-то человеку и что именно психолог уже не знает... 
ибо то что представляется САМО оно уже не случайно... это что-то реальное и существующее само по себе!
Это не всегда плод представления... Поэтому и луч может не представится а что-то другое... то есть опять возвращаемся к реальности где все определяет реальная энергия мысли, реальная светлая энергия человека и его реальный негатив и реальные блокировки протекания энергии...
Это принципиальный момент, поэтому растолковываю... кто был в этом хоть раз реально не надо такие элементарные вещи объянять ибо это всем сразу видно и понятно...

----------


## Ben

> пошёл заниматься самоудовлетворением?


 ты себя выдаешь такими откровенными вопросами, дорогая. ))

----------


## Ben

> Интересно, Беня офис что ли хочет открыть, а на сайтах тренируется, пойдёт или нет?


 а зачем нужен офис? )))
ты еще не понял что все происходит в духовном мире?

----------


## Ben

> как раз наоборот)))


 это почему?



> кстати, у кого - у них? О_о


 могу объяснить. ))

----------


## Ben

> Гм... ну для этого топикстартер должен быть гармоничным человеком... а он даже не может только таким КАЗАТЬСЯ


 известный и незамысловатый женский трюк... встать в позу чтобы ей доказали обратное. ))

----------


## Ben

> я вообщето сама пришла...


 вообщето сами даже кошки не рождаются. ))

----------


## Ben

> Интересно, кто нибудь осилит эту тему от начала до конца в целях войти в гармонию?


 кто-нибудь обязательно. ))

----------


## Ben

> здесь одна история охренительней другой


 как истории разрастутся можно продавать сценарий в голивуд. )))
матрицы и иже с ними будут отдыхать. )))

----------


## Ben

> Вот его миссия.


 выше объяснил чем отличается пустая фантазия-мыслеформа от реальной... причем не в первый раз кстати...

----------


## Викторыч

> как истории разрастутся можно продавать сценарий в голивуд. )))


 Скорее всего окажутся историей болезни с поставленным диагнозом перешедшие в амбулаторную карту у лечащего врача. )))

----------


## Unity

> Свет Творца это объективно существующее явление и это легко проверяется на практике.


 Равно как и любая прочая _проекция_ – достаточно всего лишь _представить что-то_ – «под чью-то диктовку». Толи Вы безумны (полагая, якобы с этой примитивной техникой манипуляции Вам удастся хоть кого-то «развести»), толи попросто глупы (веруя в «подлинность» _собственных иллюзий_) – иной причины полоумных Ваших распинаний (Здесь и на прочих форумах) аз, увы, не в силах усмотреть. 



> Именно поэтому я против всякого внушения и самовнушения. Человек должен сам все проверять на своем опыте, а не искать красивые объяснения чтобы самовнушаться.


 Ну а чем Вы здесь, ополоумевший паяц, занимаетесь вот уже который день? Пытаетесь _внушить_ кому-то иллюзию – «…Чтобы те _на практике_ проверили и убедились в»... _способности человеческого разума мыслить образно (иль визуально)_. С таким же успехом можно сказать незнакомцу: подумай «…Алло, это бог, слушаю Вас»[?] – а затем кричать: - «…Ну что, подумали? Правильно подумали? Услышали?! Ура! Знайте: с Вами только что говорил Всевышний – и только благодаря МНЕ у Вас открылся сей связной канал с самим Архитектором Вселенной»!..



> Ну во мне это есть и так... попробуйте на ком-то кто это совсем не чувствует... но у вас установка не совсем правильная... вы не сказали чей это свет... а от вашей мысли извините я такого не чувствую... поэтому если хотите чтобы другие это ощущали через вашу мысль, то наполните её прежде этим светом и тогда люди будут это чувствовать если смогут настроится....


 О, несчастная жертва самовнушения... Да, нелегко что-то внушить кому-то, чей рассудок настроен критически. 
УСТАВНОВКА? Примитивный ЛНП? Попытка «запрограммировать» кого-то, «зазомбировать»? 
Обратитесь к доктору. Любопытно, где Вы окажетесь после всего этого?
N.B. Никто и не ставил целью «согреть _словом_» некого глубоко противного субъекта. Аз и НЕ ХОЧУ, чтобы кто-то становился _куклой_ благодаря моим словам – ибо более всего на свете аз ценю свободу/уникальность своих визави – поэтому и нет никаких «…Если», свойственных гипнозу – мои слова могут слышать БЕЗУСЛОВНО _все_ – никаких УСЛОВИЙ, никаких «потаённых целей», преследуемых разговором. 



> Ну дык у меня-то как раз реальное и многократно проверенное на практике, а не грезы... В этом всё и отличие.


 Проверенное? Если мыслить – слышишь «голос»; если фантазировать и воображать (в особенности, будучи ведомым «инструкцией» – _что именно_ нужно представлять) – Вы _это_ «узирте» – «на экране своего сознания». Где же здесь отличие?



> не "не могут", а "не хотят". это немного другое.
>  хотя и на стены лезут от бессилия над депресией...


 Да! Всех «спасут» _иллюзии_!..



> Как показывает практика это не совсем так. Скорлупки могут мешать разные. Хотя что-то небольшое всегда проникнет, это я согласен - в этом и есть достоинство света Творца... Опять же человек именно его должен хотеть принять, а если это будет что-то другое, то и результат будет иначе...


 Человек _должен быть несчастным_ – чтобы легче было оным управлять – чтобы он был в этаком отчаянье, чтобы был готовым принять «…Помощь» от кого угодно – отключив всю критику. Именно таких людей ищете Вы на СУ и подобных форумах, форуме наркозависимых – в надежде, что найдётся жертва – _практически уже неспособная мыслить_, будучи ошеломлённой болью, будучи доступной, такой беззащитной... 



> Есть реальные примеры что мысль наполненная светом Творца может ощущатся другими людьми объективно. А внешняя форма тут не так принципиальна, это могут быть и облака и туман и что угодно - главное это энергия которая в них заложена... Поэтому любое копирование внешних образов ничего полезного не принесет ибо это будет лишь пустая мыслеформа, которая на практике безполезна...


 Да, чтобы пустая мыслеформа стала «…Чем-то Большим» – надобна слепая вера, маниакальное желание «…Чтобы было _так_» – вера собственным иллюзиям. Собственно, именно _этого_ Вы требуете от других – чтобы те смогли ощутить величие и значимость «…Метода»© – ведь _иначе_ не получится, не выйдет никак – и люди поймут, что мысль – это всего лишь _сон_ и ничего более... 



> Ну если к вам только бациллы проникают, то значит это то что вы можете и хотите в себя впустить на данном этапе... Заметьте это вы сами все делали сейчас... меня в этом обвинить нельзя... Хотя этот результат закономерен и вполне объясним...


 Если человек иногда заболевает, это ещё вовсе ведь не значит, что он рад инфекции. Болезнь не спрашивает, кого поражать – или Вы считаете иначе? 



> Кто мне должен дать диплом? Сам Творец?
>  Ну а наука даже мысль у человека еще не признала. ))


 Мышление испокон веков являлось предметом исследования учёных. 
А вот _здравомыслия_ отдельными частицами человеческого общества – явно не хватает. Мир демократичен, странствуйте, юродствуйте – никто не станет Вас «ловить» и насильственно помещать в лечебницу. А жаль... 



> Ну пока не рассыпался... даже наоборот, много всяких бредней на божий свет вывел...


 Выведи _свои_! 



> не так. опять ты придумываешь небылицы.
>  пылесос плохо пылесосит, выбрасываем весь мусор что он засосал и подключаем к нормальному напряжению.


 Иными словами, подменяем одни проекции иными, прочими, созданными «по команде» – в надежде, что _устройство_ в будущем будет функционировать отлично – не всасывая в себя прочей грязи – так как «входной канал» на этот раз будет «забит»... Идеей о великом «…Свете»© – препятствуя проникновению чего-то прочего... 



> Ну подойди тогда поближе я тебя погрею... а то ты в угол дальний холодный забилась, туда тепло не доходит и не дойдет. ))


 У леди *ИСЫ* есть рядом с кем _согреться_ – чего явно не скажешь о Вас – том, кого всё то же _одиночество_ пригнало на форум – в поисках «…Доноров» – энергии для своего умирающего в муках эго, для своего «я», корчащегося от агонии... 
Смешно... 
Заурядный «энергетический вампир» пытается «подпитаться» силой прочих, «привлекая к себе внимание», купаясь во его лучах, силясь своим бредом без конца поддерживать в себе заинтересованность. Увы!
Самому _жить слабо_? Собственной энергией, не будучи пиявкой?



> тепло уже давно придумано до тебя... когда свет входит это часто бывает...
>  ну так ты почувствовала что-то или нет?


 Тепло _придумано_ – и «…Свет»© – ПРИДУМАН. 
Спрашивается, – _для чего_? Что преследует создание, бродящее на форумах, на которых «живут» едва дышащие души? Чего жаждет оное? Уловить их последний выдох – доведя до смерти заведомо _неработающими_ «…Своими»® психотехниками, основанными на простом манипулировании?
P.S. Тему неудовлетворённости подняли даже... 
С этого и стоило всё начинать. «…Что кому и где болит – тот о том и говорит» – ну и проецирует это вокруг, будучи ведомым собственными же _навязчивыми помыслами_. Последуйте примеру Онана, может, полегчает, клоун...

----------


## Ben

> Ну а чем Вы здесь, ополоумевший паяц, занимаетесь вот уже который день? Пытаетесь _внушить_ кому-то иллюзию


 Ого как разродился наш уважаемый товарищь... видать хорошо тут подпитался и насосался, если смог изродить из себя такую длинную, хоть и однообразную и недалекую, речь.

Суть конечно всё в том же, мерещится товарищу внушение и самовнушение... ну это нормально, ведь больше сей товарищь ничего в своих книжкам умного не смог вычитать и разузнать... Поэтому и приходится бедному свою придумку самовнушенную тут пытаться другим лукаво внушить и подсунуть... ведь он же наивно верует что его эту махинацию никак распознать нельзя на практике ибо он свято верует что все фантазии могут быть реальны всегда если кто-то их себе усиленно самовнушать начнет как он...

Я бы может быть даже и рад был самовнушится, но что-то не получается....
Почему-то на меня лично это пламенное внушение не производит никакого впечатление... но вы не отчаивайтесь, тут у вас наверно найдется кто захочет в ваше внушение уверовать... не переживайте...

В общем, критиканство оно и есть критиканство... своего дельного предложить же не в состоянии в принципе ибо мозги в самовнушении погрязли окончательно, но а на других пастку всегда легко широко раззявнуть... как посмели что-то адекватное предложить для объективной проверки публикой...

----------


## Ben

> Человек _должен быть несчастным_ – чтобы легче было оным управлять – чтобы он был в этаком отчаянье, чтобы был готовым принять «…Помощь» от кого угодно – отключив всю критику. Именно таких людей ищете Вы на СУ и подобных форумах, форуме наркозависимых – в надежде, что найдётся жертва – _практически уже неспособная мыслить_, будучи ошеломлённой болью, будучи доступной, такой беззащитной...


 Ааа... так значит жертва по-вашему и дальше оставаться беззащитной жертвой? Ей помогать это великий и страшный грех... 

Понимаю какая злость и ненависть вас разбирает даже теоретически допуская возможность что этот метод может помогать жертвам самостоятельно спастись...

В общем масочка с вас спала овечья... и это сейчас всем хорошо видно...
Понятно хорошо какому хозяины вы прислуживаете рабски...

----------


## Ben

> У леди *ИСЫ* есть рядом с кем _согреться_ – чего явно не скажешь о Вас – том, кого всё то же _одиночество_ пригнало на форум – в поисках «…Доноров» – энергии для своего умирающего в муках эго, для своего «я», корчащегося от агонии... Смешно...


 Так леди ИСА не хотела от меня согреваться? Вроде как это она сама такое желание выразила от меня согреваться... ей видите ли холодно было... ну я ей и предложил, от меня же не убудет... и она была не против как я понял... 
Так что еще одна ваша самовнушалка рухнула, я сожалею...

Ну а про доноров это вообще глупость чистой воды - какой же суицидник "донор"? У него же энергия на нуле или даже в минусе!

----------


## Ben

> Мышление испокон веков являлось предметом исследования учёных. 
> А вот _здравомыслия_ отдельными частицами человеческого общества – явно не хватает. Мир демократичен, странствуйте, юродствуйте – никто не станет Вас «ловить» и насильственно помещать в лечебницу. А жаль...


 Ну понятно... здравомыслящие это те кто по вашему примеру внушают и самовнушают себе всякие небылицы как вы... 
А все остальные, не желающие самовнушаться это уже инакомыслящие, они опасны....

Надеюсь отрицать очевидное не будете?

----------


## Ben

> Тепло _придумано_ – и «…Свет»© – ПРИДУМАН. 
> Спрашивается, – _для чего_?


 Сами придумали себе небылицу и сами мне же лукаво приписали. 
Далее по придуманной небылице задается вопрос. )))
Я бы на вашем месте никогда себя Азом бы не назвал, постыдился бы такого лукавства в себе...
А вообще я заметил что все кто из себя что-то великое строит, Азом называет, то те сплошь почему-то лукавство на лукавстве и лукавством погоняет...
Хотя понятно это и нормально... я другого и не ожидаю, не переживайте.

----------


## Unity

> Ого как разродился наш уважаемый товарищь... видать хорошо тут подпитался и насосался, если смог изродить из себя такую длинную, хоть и однообразную и недалекую, речь.
> 
> Суть конечно всё в том же, мерещится товарищу внушение и самовнушение... ну это нормально, ведь больше сей товарищь ничего в своих книжкам умного не смог вычитать и разузнать... Поэтому и приходится бедному свою придумку самовнушенную тут пытаться другим лукаво внушить и подсунуть... ведь он же наивно верует что его эту махинацию никак распознать нельзя на практике ибо он свято верует что все фантазии могут быть реальны всегда если кто-то их себе усиленно самовнушать начнет как он...
> 
> Я бы может быть даже и рад был самовнушится, но что-то не получается....
> Почему-то на меня лично это пламенное внушение не производит никакого впечатление... но вы не отчаивайтесь, тут у вас наверно найдется кто захочет в ваше внушение уверовать... не переживайте...
> 
> В общем, критиканство оно и есть критиканство... своего дельного предложить же не в состоянии в принципе ибо мозги в самовнушении погрязли окончательно, но а на других пастку всегда легко широко раззявнуть... как посмели что-то адекватное предложить для объективной проверки публикой...


 Итак, детский сад... Зверство продолжается... 

Ну-у-у, это не аз «родил» Здесь 42 страницы – так что, кто у нас _сосун_ Здесь – очевидно сразу. 
Аз, по крайней мере, осознаю, что «…Теория (что не мною создана) о помыслах как проекциях» (олицетворениях нашего желания _увидеть нечто_ в Внешнем мире – _нечто_ радикально отличающееся от _наличествующего_, – или же олицетворенье _воли_ изменить действительность) – ТАКЖЕ ЛИШЬ ПРОЕКЦИЯ – и на деле «…Истина» – _Нечто_ куда тонкое, нежели то, что мы способны _описать словами_. Впрочем, я дурак – ну а Вы Здесь, несомненно, умные – «…Истина»™ принадлежит ТОЛЬКО Вам – ну и Вы Её вещаете – нам, погрязшим в темноте и одержимым демонами... 

Мне не по нраву внушать что-то людям, – единственное, чего аз желаю – чтобы Они научились _мыслить сами_ – безо Гуру (вроде Вас, меня, ну и прочих недалёких _шарлатанов_) – кои им «трактуют» Истину – коей те, слепцы, увы, не в силах увидеть. Нет, аз не продаю _протезы_, подменяющие нам глаза – аз Здесь не делюсь «проекциями» – ну и предлагаю порождать их в своём разуме – и без того забитого всяческим информационным мусором – «вычистить» который может разве медитация – если только человек считает, что недужен, что страдает – и желает «…Истины», мира и покоя... 

Все мои слова, несомненно, махинация – это ясно всякому, коий (по неосторожности) ну хоть раз прочтёт их – это не секрет. Ну а Ваши, право? Это, может, «…Истина»®?..
Фантазии – по определению проекция, мираж, иллюзия – а реально только то, _что видим_ – чистым взором, ясными глазами – прекратив мышление, прекратив _воображать_ что-либо. 
Мне не нужно «веровать» – повторю опять, – нужно _самим видеть_, самим чувствовать, - и _самостоятельно дышать_. Истина – не то, Что можно передать посредством _цепочки слов_ – Это То, что Вы сами _можете увидеть_ – будучи, увы, не в силах Это _описать_, инициализировать, оформить в _слова_, набор безликих, обобщённых символов.

Единственное _дельное_, что могу предложить я – ЭТО ПОПРОСТУ ЛЮБИТЬ – И СТРЕМИТЬСЯ НАЙТИ ПАРУ – вместо того, чтобы «…Облачка» воображать, тщетно тратя время.

----------


## Ben

> Мне не по нраву внушать что-то людям, – единственное, чего аз желаю – чтобы Они научились _мыслить сами_ – безо Гуру


 Ну а вы сами-то научились мыслить самому, если другим это так пламенно и настойчиво навязываете?
Или это опять очередное лукавое внушение от Аза, которое нужно покорно принимать на веру как святую истину?

----------


## Unity

> Ааа... так значит жертва по-вашему и дальше оставаться беззащитной жертвой? Ей помогать это великий и страшный грех... 
> 
> Понимаю какая злость и ненависть вас разбирает даже теоретически допуская возможность что этот метод может помогать жертвам самостоятельно спастись...
> 
> В общем масочка с вас спала овечья... и это сейчас всем хорошо видно...
> Понятно хорошо какому хозяины вы прислуживаете рабски...


 Чем Вы ей «поможете»? Научите веровать в самообман? Ну и надолго ли такого хватит – ну и каковы будут последствия разочарования в собственных самовнушениях?
Нет, аз совершенно равнодушен, Собрат. Только мне небезразлично – _что затем случится с теми, что «уверовали»_, что игры фантазии могут как-то изменить те ситуации, кои привели на Форум.
Аз и не ношу масок. Аз – древнейший человечий враг, аз ужасный «демон» и пособник «…Тёмных Сил»© на всём этом ужасном шарике. ^_^ Спросите у кого угодно. Зло так и струится от меня, увядают лилии, замолкают птички, Солнце всё тусклее светит – когда приходят существа вроде меня... чтобы «…Светлых Агнцев» с миру изживать.

----------


## Unity

> Ну а про доноров это вообще глупость чистой воды - какой же суицидник "донор"? У него же энергия на нуле или даже в минусе!


 Такие, как Вы, приходят ведь не за "подпиткой" - сразу за душой...
Забавно...
Многих ли уже успели сцапать?..

----------


## Unity

> Ну а вы сами-то научились мыслить самому, если другим это так пламенно и настойчиво навязываете?
> Или это опять очередное лукавое внушение от Аза, которое нужно покорно принимать на веру как святую истину?


 У меня есть сердце, есть глаза. У кого это отсутствует/неразвито/подавлено - те нуждаются в протезе, мысли...
Видеть без протезов хорошо. Попросту делюсь личным опытом...

Мне не стоит верить, ни за что и никогда. Это лишь гипотезы, всего лишь теория. В кою и не стоит верить - кою стоит, если есть желание, попросту ПРОВЕРИТЬ САМОМУ, на своём личном опыте. 
Всяка вера пагубна. Истина освобождает...

----------


## Ben

> Чем Вы ей «поможете»? Научите веровать в самообман? Ну и надолго ли такого хватит – ну и каковы будут последствия разочарования в собственных самовнушениях?


 Уже же неоднократно на открытом форуме это демонстрировал... веровать и самовнушать себе ничего не надо, да и нет сил у человека на это... особенно у суицидников и наркоманов...
А на долго хватит? Навсегда - если человек ощутил что-то реально без самовнушения то это и останется с ним таким навсегда...
Ну а то что я говорю что нужно представить в первый момент так это не для того чтобы человек это внушал себе всю оставшуюся жизнь, а для того чтобы создать мысль однократно - если мысль создана правильно то далее она существует уже сама независимо от представления. 
Это тебя и других путает и из себя так выводит.

----------


## Unity

Вы мне надоели, жалкий лжец и тролль.
Всего Вам доброго, может быть, жизнь со временем хоть чему-то научит Вас.
Честь имею. 
Глупо тратить время на ничтожество.

ЕСЛИ... ПРАВИЛЬНО... 
Иными словами, если _верить_ в вымысел – и верить _всегда_ – оный будет в памяти – с нами завсегда... 
Гитлер поговаривал – если долго лгать, ложь со временем станет для нас «…Истиной»®...

----------


## Ben

> Видеть без протезов хорошо. Попросту делюсь личным опытом...


 Ну покажи тогда пример что ты увидел без своих протезов, если не лукавишь. А то как-то голословно это звучит у тебя, то есть расчитано явно на легковнушаемых.

----------


## Ben

> Аз и не ношу масок. Аз – древнейший человечий враг, аз ужасный «демон» и пособник «…Тёмных Сил»© на всём этом ужасном шарике.


 Не мните себе, просто мелкий служка на чем-то зацепленный... Своих мыслей ведь не одной пока не было.

----------


## Ben

> Гитлер поговаривал – если долго лгать, ложь со временем станет для нас «…Истиной»®...


 Да, согласен... это именно то что вы и пытаетесь постоянно делать... внушить мне свое наивное и малограмотное верование что якобы любая мысль это иллюзия несуществующая сама по себе... и требующая постоянного внушения чтобы существовать.

----------


## Unity

> Ну покажи тогда пример что ты увидел без своих протезов, если не лукавишь. А то как-то голословно это звучит у тебя, то есть расчитано явно на легковнушаемых.


 ЛЮБИТЬ нужно - и искать ЛЮБИМЫХ - а не прятаться, а не жить "мышлением" - вот что аз увидел. 
Впрочем, аз дурак, а Вы - мудрец великий... всяк это Здесь знает. 
Подскажите высший Смысл, если аз, слепой, "ошибся" в Этом...

----------


## Викторыч

Беновская эпопея в параллели. http://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewtopic....473&p=5#p45339

----------


## Ben

> ЛЮБИТЬ нужно - и искать ЛЮБИМЫХ - а не прятаться, а не жить "мышлением" - вот что аз увидел.


 Дык я о тебе спросил что ты о себе или о мире увидел и понял...




> Впрочем, аз дурак, а Вы - мудрец великий... всяк это Здесь знает. 
> Подскажите высший Смысл, если аз, слепой, "ошибся" в Этом...


 Подсказывать смысл не люблю, смысла большого не вижу, а то человек зацепится и внушать себе начнет как он привык... 
Лучше чтобы он сам ощутил и понял своей головой и на своих чувствах чтобы дальше уже сам греб своей мыслёй.... тогда это более реально будет и ближе к истине... но для этого ему в поток нужно войти чтобы силу мысли приобрели, иначе никак... будет лишь пустая трата времени и сил... все просто предельно.. проше некуда...

----------


## ИСА

Ой! 
Я НАКОНЕЦ ПОНЯЛА, НА КОГО ПОХОЖ БЕН!Этож вылитый профессор Выбегалло из "Понедельника" Стругацких.
_Был он циник, и был он дурак. Работу, которой он занимался за триста пятьдесят рублей в месяц, можно было бы смело назвать евгеникой, но никто её так не называл — боялись связываться. Этот Выбегалло заявлял, что все беды, эта, от неудовольствия проистекают и ежели, значить, дать человеку всё — хлебца, значить, отрубей пареных, — то и будет не человек, а ангел. Нехитрую эту идею он пробивал всячески, размахивая томами классиков, из которых с неописуемым простодушием выдирал с кровью цитаты, нещадно опуская и вымарывая всё, что ему не подходило. В своё время Учёный совет дрогнул под натиском этой неудержимой, какой-то даже первобытной демагогии, и тема Выбегаллы была включена в план. Действуя строго по этому плану, старательно измеряя свои достижения в процентах выполнения и никогда не забывая о режиме экономии, увеличении оборачиваемости оборотных средств, а также о связи с жизнью, Выбегалло заложил три экспериментальные модели: модель Человека, неудовлетворённого полностью, модель Человека, неудовлетворённого желудочно, и модель Человека, полностью удовлетворённого. Полностью неудовлетворённый антропоид поспел первым — он вывелся две недели назад. Это жалкое существо, покрытое язвами, как Иов, полуразложившееся, мучимое всеми известными и неизвестными болезнями, невероятно голодное, страдающее от холода и от жары одновременно, вывалилось в коридор, огласило институт серией нечленораздельных жалоб и издохло. Выбегалло торжествовал. Теперь можно было считать доказанным, что ежели человека не кормить, не поить, не лечить, то он, эта, будет, значить, несчастлив и даже, может, помрёт. Как вот этот помер. Учёный совет ужаснулся. Затея Выбегаллы оборачивалась какой-то жуткой стороной. Была создана комиссия для проверки работы Выбегаллы. Но тот, не растерявшись, представил две справки, из коих следовало, во-первых, что трое лаборантов его лаборатории ежегодно выезжают работать в подшефный совхоз, и, во-вторых, что он, Выбегалло, некогда был узником царизма, а теперь регулярно читает популярные лекции в городском лектории и на периферии. И пока ошеломлённая комиссия пыталась разобраться в логике происходящего, он неторопливо вывез с подшефного рыбозавода (в порядке связи с производством) четыре грузовика селёдочных голов для созревающего антропоида, неудовлетворённого желудочно. Комиссия писала отчёт, а институт в страхе ждал дальнейших событий. Соседи Выбегаллы по этажу брали отпуска за свой счёт._

_Выбегалло оторвался от стереотрубы, прокашлялся и сказал:

— Товарищи! То-ва-ри-щи! Что мы наблюдаем в эту стереотрубу? В эту стереотрубу, товарищи, мы, обуреваемые сложными чувствами, замирая от ожидания, наблюдаем, как защитный колпак начинает автоматически отвинчиваться… Пишите, пишите, — сказал он Б. Питомнику. — И поточнее пишите… Автоматически, значить, отвинчиваться. Через несколько минут мы будем иметь появление среди нас идеального человека — шевалье, значить, сан пёр э сан репрош… [18] Мы будем иметь здесь наш образец, наш символ, нашу крылатую мечту! И мы, товарищи, должны встретить этого гиганта потребностей и способностей соответствующим образом, без дискуссий, мелких дрязг и других выпадов. Чтобы наш дорогой гигант увидел нас какие мы есть на самом деле в едином строю и сплочёнными рядами. Спрячем же, товарищи, наши родимые пятна, у кого они ещё пока есть, и протянем руку своей мечте!_
Ну, кто читал - тому это персонажа напомнят цитатки))))

----------


## Ben

> Ой! 
> Я НАКОНЕЦ ПОНЯЛА, НА КОГО ПОХОЖ БЕН!Этож вылитый профессор Выбегалло из "Понедельника" Стругацких.


 ИСА спасибо за комплимент дорогая, с профессором даже сравнила. ))

----------


## ИСА

_Натянув валенки, Выбегалло, снисходительно улыбаясь, заявил, что теперь можно начать дискуссию. «Задавайте вопросы», — сказал он. Но дискуссии не получилось. Взбешённый Магнус Фёдорович вызвал милицию. Примчался на «газике» юный сержант Ковалёв. Всем нам пришлось записаться в свидетели. Сержант Ковалёв ходил вокруг воронки, пытаясь обнаружить следы преступника. Он нашёл огромную вставную челюсть и глубоко задумался над нею. Корреспонденты, получившие свою аппаратуру и увидевшие всё в новом свете, внимательно слушали Выбегаллу, который опять понёс демагогическую ахинею насчёт неограниченных и разнообразных потребностей. Становилось скучно...._

----------


## Ben

> и увидевшие всё в новом свете, внимательно слушали Выбегаллу


 ИСА, спасибо... правильный текст ты нашла. ))

----------


## ИСА

Стругацких ты не читал))))

----------


## ИСА

Ты как в анекдоте - никто не хвалит, приходится самому себя хвалить. Тяжело тебе жить, да?

----------


## Ben

> Стругацких ты не читал))))


 ну извини тогда)))

----------


## Ben

> Ты как в анекдоте - никто не хвалит, приходится самому себя хвалить. Тяжело тебе жить, да?


 ИСА, ты какая-то не от мира сего. ))
есть метод какой-то... может работает может нет, ты не знаешь... если не работает ты ничего не теряешь... если работает то приобретаешь всё... деньги платить не надо... в чем у тебя дилемма, можешь сказать?

----------


## ИСА

О да, я не от мира сего))) Оттого и знаю методы мира того))) 
Дилеммы не существует. Все предельно и ясно. Но мне уже действительно прискучило с тобой общаться.

----------


## Ben

> Но мне уже действительно прискучило с тобой общаться.


 хочешь повеселится? да не проблема, только скажи. )))
можно тебе веселящий поток сделать. )))
а то как изделака ты очень зашла... профессора какого-то приплела. ))

----------


## ИСА

Давай лучше анекдоты рассказывать.

----------


## Ben

ну это скучно обычно... ну давай начинай... только не много чтобы тему не сильно засорять...
а ты о чем анекдоты любишь?

----------


## ИСА

Смешные и добрые люблю

----------


## Ben

ИСА, вот актуальный анекдот про Стругацких(Пушкина) и про обсуждение на форуме моего метода(фильма)
"На выходе из кинозала после просмотра "Анны Карениной" две блондинки обсуждают фильм:
- Ну, вначале всё было, как у Пушкина, а потом чего-то они намудрили."

----------


## ИСА

Да, про блондинок тоже нравяться. 

Блондинка участвует в конкурсе с призом в 1 миллиoн евро. Ей задают такие вопросы: 
 1. Сколько длилась Столетняя война? 
 а) 116; б) 99; в) 100; г) 150 лет. 
 2. В какой стране изобрели панамы? 
 а) Бразилия; б) Чили; в) Панама; г) Эквадор. 
 3. В каком месяце отмечается Октябрьская революция? 
 а) январь; б) сентябрь; в) октябрь; г) ноябрь. 
 4. Как зовут короля Георга VI? 
 а) Альберт; б) Георг; в) Мануэль; 
 5. От какого животного происходит название Канарских островов? 
 а) канарейка; б) кенгуру; в) тюлень; г) крыса. 
 Блондинка выходит из игры. 
 Если ты считаешь себя умным и посмеялся над блондинкой, то почитай правильные ответы: 
 1. Столетняя война длилась 116 лет — с 1337 по 1453 год. 
 2. Панамы изобрели в Эквадоре. 
 3. Октябрьская революция отмечается в ноябре. 
 4. Имя короля Георга — Альберт. Он поменял его в 1936 году. 
 5. Название Канарских островов происходит от тюленя. Латинское название островов Insukаriа Cаnаriа означает "остров тюленей".

----------


## Ben

Как на форуме ищут метод избавления от суицида(ёлку). ))
"Две блондинки пошли под Новый год в лес за ёлкой. Час ходят, два, три... Наконец одна говорит:
- Слушай, Люся, надоело уже бродить! Давай хоть не наряженную возьмём...

----------


## ИСА

А в тебе есть какая-нибудь изюминка? 
 - Ооо! Я, можно сказать, практически КЕКС!

----------


## Ben

> Блондинка участвует в конкурсе с призом в 1 миллиoн евро. Ей задают такие вопросы:


 Да... это не для блондинок совсем вопросы. ))

----------


## Ben

> А в тебе есть какая-нибудь изюминка? 
>  - Ооо! Я, можно сказать, практически КЕКС!


 а это я не понял чему тут смеятся. )))

----------


## ИСА

Научно доказано, что женщина создана не из ребра мужчины, а из мозга! Потому что рёбра у них на месте…

----------


## Ben

ИСА ты слишком серьезные анекдоты выбираешь. ))
расслабся там где тебе жмет...

----------


## Yrok25

ИСА последние .. много страниц совсем унылы , нужно вернуть тему неудовлетворенности !

----------


## ИСА

> ИСА ты слишком серьезные анекдоты выбираешь. ))
> расслабся там где тебе жмет...


 Учись мыслить, бэн, учись мыслить...

----------


## Ben

ИСА, а ты допускаешь возможность что можешь почувствовать светлый поток?

----------


## Ben

> ИСА последние .. много страниц совсем унылы , нужно вернуть тему неудовлетворенности !


 да, это хороший пример что пустая болтовня без светлого потока уныла и скучна...
именно это я и хотел показать на примере анекдотов, предложенных ИСА...

----------


## Ben

Интересная ситуация сложилась на форуме путь одиссея.
Там произошла массовая зомбежка людей темными силами, которые внушили им что они якобы "творцы", отделив их ментально от своего физического тела... паралельно им было внушено, что их душа взялась ниоткуда и сама по себе, чтобы заблокировать ей доступ к энергии - свету Творца, что создало идеальную зомбирующую программу.
Все данные люди затрудняются ответить на простой вроде бы для любого нормального человека вопрос - посещают ли они санузел по нужде... 
Этот вопрос ключевой в их разблокировке и поэтому они все затрудняются на него ответить. Одному человеку это удалось путем огромной концентрации силы воли, а остальные пока не могут как ни старались...
Надеюсь ситуация разрешится так как зомбирующее внедрение в сознание людей отслежено с помощью светлого потока и это дает возможность помочь этим людям освободится от энергитического и ментального рабства.
Также этих бедных зомбей можно легко вычислять по называнию себя Азом вместо "я", так как их "я" блокировано зомбо-программой и подменено на искуственно внедренное.
Кому интересно читать тут:
http://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewtopic....473&p=8#p45489

Если тут есть Азы, то могут приходить и пытаться разблокироваться через ответ на вопрос о санузле...

Ужос... вокруг одни зомби... все сплошь тварцы и никто не ходит в туалет! ))

----------


## Yrok25

чтож , с такими проблемами подчас сталкиваются верующие разных конфессий  и в этом нет ничего необычного, вот  господин дураев был на шестом дне :

----------


## Yrok25

Ben   нужно что то делать ! МИР СТОИТ НА ПОРОГЕ ГЛОБАЛЬНОЙ КАТОСТРОФЫ ! что если зомбирование примет массовый характер ?, что если все инфицированные сядут на толчок после недели "воздержания ?  а я скажу что будет - ВСЯ КАНАЛИЗАЦИЯ ЗАБЬЕТСЯ !    и разверзнутся трубы , ангел вострубил , мир каким мы его знаем перестанет существовать !
     Да поможет нам бох .

----------


## Yrok25

Теперь все зависит от тебя , ты избранный , только использовав лучи энергии ты сможешь остановить коричневый армагедон !

----------


## Ben

:Smile:

----------


## Ben

> Погоди, на каком их форуме? 
> И что тебе раскрыл ещё поток? Меня впринципе интересует, что он тебе о людях открывает. Ну вот о Юнити и Викторыче, например. Или обо мне.


 ну я же описал в своей теме посмотри на той странице - там все описано.
про тебя не знаю, я не лезу без разрешения...
но у меня чувство от тебя пришло.. что есть тебе блокировка и чужеродное тоже... но чтобы проверить нужно в поток входить... иначе никак...

----------


## ИСА

Так.. в какой теме? Ты хоть ссылку дай, где "У них" форум. А то я Юнити спрашиваю, он тока ржёт и не говорит где. 
Лезь, я разрешаю. Светлому потоку все блокировки не страшны)))

----------


## Ben

458 пост на той странице.
А ржет он не случайно - ответить-то не может членораздельно. Но не дави сильно, если видишь что не может с нескольких раз ответить, то брось - иначе у него срыв может произойти - зомбопрограмма их сильно держит, сознание блокировано полностью.
Поток не работает насильно, если хочешь я тебе объясню как и ты сама увидишь... ты мне нужна для подтверждения чтобы объективно все было...

----------


## Yrok25

Ben
 тебе удалось освободить только одного ?
 мдаа , дело серьезное раз они решили следы заметать ...

----------


## Ben

> Ben тебе удалось освободить только одного ?


 Я не освобождаю, а только с энергей помогаю немного... он просто сам напрягался и ему удалось ответить на вопрос о туалете и освободится через это, остальные лишь безвольно трепыхались...

----------


## ИСА

А меня на тот форум не пускаю без регистрации((( 
Думаешь, это зомбопрограмма? Но выглядит это так, что человк со смху уже не в состоянии говорить... 
Нет, увольте, я не могу быть подтверждением ничьих теорий, извини, твоя теория - сам и подтверждай.  Я ж не подопытный кролик.

----------


## ИСА

> Я не освобождаю, а только с энергей помогаю немного... он просто сам напрягался и ему удалось ответить на вопрос о туалете и освободится через это, остальные лишь безвольно трепыхались...


 он сам напрягся и решил вопрос с туалетом... остальные ещё   это... кто напрягается, кто трепыхается...

----------


## Ben

> А меня на тот форум не пускаю без регистрации((( 
> Думаешь, это зомбопрограмма? Но выглядит это так, что человк со смху уже не в состоянии говорить...


 у него смех истерический, не здоровый. Там у многих такое было аж закатывались... это когда вопрос простой и ответ известный, а ответить сил нет ибо зомбопрограмма не дает...

----------


## Ben

> Нет, увольте, я не могу быть подтверждением ничьих теорий, извини, твоя теория - сам и подтверждай.  Я ж не подопытный кролик.


 Мне это не надо... моя теория и так пока всегда подтверждается на практике...
Просто из-за того что ты от света Творца бежишь как от огня говорит что у тебя не все в порядке с психикой... может мелочь а может серьезней... это уже я не знаю...
любой нормальный человек к свету и любви приблизится хочет, а если бежит, то значит что-то ему не дает - обычно это чужеродное воздействие на него и примеров таких куча была...

----------


## Ben

> А меня на тот форум не пускаю без регистрации(((


 тему ту уже стерли.. ходить туда уже бесполезно за этим...

----------


## ИСА

Каких примеров?

----------


## Ben

> Каких примеров?


 как это находится и разблокируется в потоке... 
ты даже можешь об этом и не догадываться.. как эти люди... только когда баг у них найден в зомбопрограмме то тогда они уже начинают вертется как уж на сковородке, на простой вопрос ответить не могут как не тужатся.... а до этого вроде как на нормальных похожи....

----------


## ИСА

Откуда ты знаешь, от чего я бегу, от чего нет? Или ты считаешь что поголовно все, кто не воспалил в облака по твоей команде вслед - бегущие от света? Это на мракобесие какое-то смахивает. 
Нет у Юнити и Викторыча никакой зомбопрограммы. А зомбопрограмма как раз у тебя. Ты как зомби твердишь лишь только об одном, тебя явно запрограмировали....
Мне хватает моих способностей пока что и того, что я вижу своими глазами. Я могу просто повернуть голову и увидеть Юнити, и дотронутся до него и заглянуть в глаза и увидеть их свет... Это удивительно светлая и чистая душа. Даже удивительно,  что такие есть на земле вообще....не надо облаков, облака лишь скрывают свет..

----------


## ИСА

> как это находится и разблокируется в потоке... 
> ты даже можешь об этом и не догадываться.. как эти люди... только когда баг у них найден в зомбопрограмме то тогда они уже начинают вертется как уж на сковородке, на простой вопрос ответить не могут как не тужатся.... а до этого вроде как на нормальных похожи....


  В зеркало посмотри. Ты ж о себе пишешь. Автопортрет ...

----------


## Ben

> Нет у Юнити и Викторыча никакой зомбопрограммы. А зомбопрограмма как раз у тебя. Ты как зомби твердишь лишь только об одном, тебя явно запрограмировали....


 Вот после таких твоих заявлений и становится все понятным с тобой.
Ну а про них мне уже известно и так... я это еще на о том форуме это выяснил и это железно проверено.

----------


## Ben

> Мне хватает моих способностей пока что и того, что я вижу своими глазами. Я могу просто повернуть голову и увидеть Юнити, и дотронутся до него и заглянуть в глаза и увидеть их свет... Это удивительно светлая и чистая душа. Даже удивительно,  что такие есть на земле вообще....не надо облаков, облака лишь скрывают свет..


 У них у всех глазки светятся до поры до времени...
Но как я убедился много раз незомби себя Азом никогда не назовет...
Вот давай сюда его я ему другие вопросы задам, простейшие и ты сама увидешь как он виться начнет как змея и злобой метать...

----------


## ИСА

Глаза у человека могут светиться от разных чувств. От радости, от любви и счастья. 
A3 — личное местоимение первого лица единственного числа, древний словесный оборот... 
Никого давать сюда не собираюсь, каждый человек приходит сам, когда и если захочет.

----------


## ИСА

Не знаю, кто там будет злобой метать, а пока именно ты мечешь презрением к людям и нетерпимостью к несогластным.

----------


## Ben

> Глаза у человека могут светиться от разных чувств. От радости, от любви и счастья. 
> A3 — личное местоимение первого лица единственного числа, древний словесный оборот... 
> Никого давать сюда не собираюсь, каждый человек приходит сам, когда и если захочет.


 Ну ты не верила и упрямо отрицаешь, а я тебе говорю как истину выяснить. Не хочешь выяснять так хотя бы не отрицай слепо что не проверила...
Аз не просто так они употребляют... хотя бы про творца спроси считает ли он себя им и ты увидешь как он замнется и глазки потухнут...

----------


## Ben

> Не знаю, кто там будет злобой метать, а пока именно ты мечешь презрением к людям и нетерпимостью к несогластным.


 да не придумывай ты только... ты меня этим не зацепишь и не старайся зря...

----------


## Yrok25

Ben

 древняя секта стеркоранистов возрадилась ?!

----------


## Ben

что за секта?
тоже Азами себя звали и творцами?

----------


## ИСА

У меня иные пути выяснения истины. И попробуй только скажи, что твой единственно правильный. Ты-то сам себя кем считаешь?

----------


## ИСА

от латинского stercus - навоз)))

----------


## Yrok25

> что за секта?
> тоже Азами себя звали и творцами?


 там тоже что то было - с туалетом не то ...

----------


## ИСА

> что за секта?
> тоже Азами себя звали и творцами?


 Необразованный ты товарисч... а туда же, в учительсво  ломишься.. 
не, эти считали, что Святые Дары перевариваются и утилизируются кишечником, как и остальная еда)))

----------


## Викторыч

Вот ИСА открывается. Далее догадаешься кто есть Бен.
http://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewtopic.php?id=901&p=15

----------


## Ben

> У меня иные пути выяснения истины. И попробуй только скажи, что твой единственно правильный.


 А чего ты так боишься что я скажу? Комплекс имеешь по этому поводу? 
А ты допускаешь что ты можеть быть не права и ошибаться? Можешь честно ответить на этот вопрос без лукавства?



> Ты-то сам себя кем считаешь?


 Ну пока я себя человеком считаю то есть синтезом свойств природы и частицы творца.

----------


## ИСА

Ох-ох-ох... с чего ты взял, что я боюсь? это ты боишься это сказать, ибо закидают помидорами по самое нехочу, хоть на самом деле ты в этом маниакально уверен. 
Я не боюсь. я просто не хочу слышать подобный самоуверенный бред о избранности, и открывательстве единственно правильного пути. 
Путей же, ведущих  к истине у Творца неисчислимое множество, и каждая душа им ведома там, где Творцом предусмотрено. 
Если ты себя считаешь человеком, то и веди себя как человек, а не как гибрид хама, больного манией и мессии.  Ибо это лишь отвращает от тебя людей.

----------


## ИСА

> Вот ИСА открывается. Далее догадаешься кто есть Бен.
> http://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewtopic.php?id=901&p=15


 Спасибо, когда-то уже читала про этих ящериц. Ну в общем-то...ээээ...каждый сходит с ума по-своему... кто в облаках, кто в террариуме...

----------


## Ben

ИСА, если можешь то ответь на простой вопрос который я тебя спросил...
Про меня ты вижу много чего напридумывала, ответь сначала за себя хоть что-то, если можешь...

----------


## Викторыч

> .каждый сходит с ума по-своему...


 Ты думаешь что Бен человек?

----------


## Ben

О.. Викторыч, скажи ты себя считаешь человеком? Ну в смысле имеющим тело рожденное женщиной со всеми физиологическим потребностями? Можешь ответить честно?

----------


## Yrok25

> Ты думаешь что Бен человек?


   а по каким критериям ты определил что нет ?

----------


## Викторыч

> а по каким критериям ты определил что нет ?


 А его писанина нормой считается?

----------


## ИСА

> Ну пока я себя человеком считаю то есть синтезом свойств природы и частицы творца.


 Вот это уже нонсенс. Потому что Если  человек признаёт Творца Всевышнего, то все создано им. И природа, и человек, как части мира. Если ты считаешь себя синтезом природы, то есть сотворённым, синтезированным ею, то Единого Творца ты не признаёшь, потому что считаешь природу творцом(ну раз ты её синтез), что уже уводит душу от понимания Единого. от Всевышнего и приводит к мысли о сотворённости природой, то есть о природе-творце. Что (имхо) происходит от ада.
Ты не понял мой ответ. Я ответила тебе. Каждый человек ведом Творцом по назначенному пути, и я иду им. Спотыкаясь и разбивая коленки, но я иду им. Ошибаться в чём, в направлении движения? В каждой религии мира есть 10 путеводителей - если следовать им - то не ошибёшься в том, что идёшь в нужном направлении.

----------


## ИСА

> Ты думаешь что Бен человек?


 Ну конечно да, фигня все эти ящерицы, сродни тому, что человек от обезьяны произошёл.

----------


## ИСА

Я не знаю. как у кого с туалетом, но словестного поноса этого с меня на сегодня хватит, я спать.

----------


## Ben

> а по каким критериям ты определил что нет ?


 ты его о другом спроси - и тогда узнаешь что он. ))

----------


## buster777

fdsfasfdasdasdfagfafdsadasd

----------


## Викторыч

> Ну конечно да,


 Это не психически больной, это типичная тварная сущность.

----------


## Ben

> Если ты считаешь себя синтезом природы, то есть сотворённым, синтезированным ею, то Единого Творца ты не признаёшь


 Ты не поняла сказанного мной. Там не так сказано. Отсюда все выводы твои ошибочны.




> Ты не понял мой ответ. Я ответила тебе. Каждый человек ведом Творцом по назначенному пути, и я иду им. Спотыкаясь и разбивая коленки, но я иду им. Ошибаться в чём, в направлении движения? В каждой религии мира есть 10 путеводителей - если следовать им - то не ошибёшься в том, что идёшь в нужном направлении.


 Творец не всегда ведет на поводке как собачку, он и тебе дает свободу выбора. Нелепо всё на него сваливать ибо он и тебе дал мозга каплю чтобы принимать решение и отвечать за него.
Ты так и не ответила, можешь ли ошибаться и заблуждаться в своем пути или это будет Творец во всем виноват если ты не туда забредешь?

----------


## Ben

> Это не психически больной, это типичная тварная сущность.


 Оппа... известные словечки... Так ты себя значит тварцом считаешь? Правильно? 
Иначе чем ты от тварей отличаешься тогда которыми ты всех называешь?
Знаю не ответишь, зомбопрограмма не позволит, но не важно...

----------


## Yrok25

> Это не психически больной, это типичная тварная сущность.


  это из за "творца" или еще чего то ?

----------


## Викторыч

> Так ты себя значит тварцом считаешь?


 Он считает что я его сотворил. У него сбой какой то пошёл.

----------


## Ben

> Он считает что я его сотворил. У него сбой какой то пошёл.


 ответить можешь да или нет? творец ты или нет?

----------


## Викторыч

> ответить можешь да или нет? творец ты или нет?


 Комментарии излишни....

----------


## buster777

dsfasdfasdasdagadfasdasdasdad

----------


## Викторыч

Вот и напиши к чему Бен предрасположен

----------


## buster777

smdklnkvljcnlvnj;k'kvck;jd

----------


## Ben

> Ну, к свету, конечно..В любом случае его метод приносит пользу и это самое главное) Напр. я уже начал чувствовать себя лучше, хотя я только начал его практиковать. Но не знаю сколько продержусь.


 Если будешь держаться за ощущение света Творца, то продержишься сколько захочешь.... более того этим же светом сможешь превратить весь негатив в позитив наполнив его светом... и негативное заполнение исчезнет... и он так и на всегда останется светом, даже не просто нейтрализовать и именно в плюс... ну сам сможешь убедится что все реально.... если будут вопросы, блокировки светлого потока и т.п. то пиши, всё решимо... и можно с энергией помочь хотя уже многие люди настраиваясь на свет Творца и впуская его в себя сразу начинают все чувстовать без всякого внешнего участия...
Хотя почти у всех есть прикрутки от негативных астральных сущностей... они питаются энергией человека пока он им это позволяет либо порабощен... это тоже светом снимается... они не выносят его когда человек им его сам шлет...
они могут его только у человека откачивать а сами не могут к свету напрямую присоединятся как человек... типа паразитов... так что удивлятся этому не надо... физически это проявляется в появлении боли и дисконфорта в каком-то месте или блокировке потока при вхождении в светлый поток... 
если направить туда свой внутренний взгляд то часто можно увидеть либо темных сущностей либо провода которые идут к каким-то резервуарам темным, что тоже сущности астральные...
часто появляются люди в черном - это у многих такое заметил... это тоже какая-то астральная паразитическая система... некоторые я сам пытаюсь нейтрализую светом, а иногда сам человек может.... в принципе всегда можно от них избавится если не сразу то за несколько раз так как нужно восстанавливать связь со светлым потоком после отсылки света куда-то... и это нужно часто делать на первых порах пока связь со светом нестабильна...
обычно такие прикрутки делаются к жизненно важным органам и энергосистемам человека - солнечное сплетение, голова, сердце, половые органы, почки, проекции чакр... часто именно это и является проблемой нарушения здоровья... а люди бегут таблетки пить и т.п. хотя причина совсем на другом уровне...

----------


## ИСА

Опасность всей этой чепухи с претенцией на эзотерику в том, что людей убеждают  в возможности достичь целей волшебным, вдруг внезапно открытым новоявленным псевдопророком - сидеть на диване, визуализировать, верить в свою мечту, в образы, рождённые фантазией, или услужливо подброшенные и показанные существами из того мира, которые окружают нас здесь ..., и ждать того дня, когда энергетический созидающий луч добра и света, отразившись от Венеры, Марса, Луны и блестящей лысины Брюса Уиллиса, принесет тебе счастье, успех и долгие годы жизни. Как правило, вот такие походы приводят к плачевным результатам. Это путь к безумию и аду... 
Мир устроен Творцом мудро  целесообразно, необходимые человеку знания о мироустройстве могут быть только простыми и ясными, в этом и премудрость и любовь Создателя. 
ах, как это часто происходит и происходило во все времена в этом мире - вдруг невесть откуда явившиеся несчастные, сбитые с толку мелкими эзотерическими выходками пропведники  говорят: "Вот тебе техника, делай её и получишь феноменальные результаты!" - только они не говорят о том, что будет происходить с тобой, Потом, и о том, как все это в Действительности действует на душу, куда заводит адская приманка и рыболовный крючок демонов, на который насажен каждому свой червячок... и вдруг обещается, что с человеком начнут происходит происходить чудеса, их надо анализировать и тем самым избавляться от страданий. 
кто, какая адская сущность так скверно шутит над людьми, какими судьбами он тут, на форуме людей, доведённых до отчаянья расставляет свои сети... 
Подобных психотехник множество, их можно придумывать самостоятельно, но суть их одна – управление своим подсознанием. Подобных эзотерических техник множество, и все они выдают впечатояющие спецэффекты, заставляющие людей следовать по такому пути, но....

Они не понимают, что никакого волшебства в этих техниках нетчто опастно человеку соваться туда, где он так мало знает... работать опасно. Человек такими техниками тратит свою же собственную энергию, запас энергии. Он получает сейчас, но потеряет потом. И потеряет гораздо больше, чем получил. Он тратит своё будущее. Он тратит свою Вечность. Потом, как и любые, попавшие на крючок подобных гуру люди, человек не сможет жить нормальной жизнь, весь мир сузиться до постоянных поисков одного лишь видения, и как бы будет хорошо, а все остальное - будет мучить и отвлекать от этого "хорошо", как наркомана от иглы вы не сможете нормально жить... просто стоит вспомнить судьбы людей, искалеченных подобными учениями, того же белого братства или  или движения Путь мастеров. Да. В облака человек попадёт - а что дальше  - я выше написала. 
А душу человека  может изменить только Любовь. Любовь в глобальном смысле и отзыв человека на любовь Всевышнего. и Все "негативные энергии" и то, что можно придумать в качестве синонима к этим словам,  уйдут и любовь изменит их на чистоту и свет.

----------


## Yrok25

что это ? скопировано откуда то ?

----------


## Ben

> А душу человека  может изменить только Любовь. Любовь в глобальном смысле и отзыв человека на любовь Всевышнего. и Все "негативные энергии" и то, что можно придумать в качестве синонима к этим словам,  уйдут и любовь изменит их на чистоту и свет.


 Мне нравится эта красивая идея и теория... 
От псевдопророка ИСА жду указаний как к ней практически приблизится чтобы получить обещанный ею результат.
А вообще-то эта идея стара как мир, весь вопрос в практике...

----------


## Ben

> что это ? скопировано откуда то ?


 На мадам ИСА снизошло божественное откровение... никак к светлой энергии незаконно приобщилась. )))

----------


## buster777

dsadaghkljjgsfsfdsfsdgsgdsadaghkljjgsfsfdsfsdgsgds  adaghkljjgsfsfdsfsdgsgfsafdsfsdfghsfgsdf

----------


## Викторыч

> а по каким критериям ты определил что нет ?


 Yrok25, Бен это типичная прога. С ним бесполезно вступать в дисскусии. Принцип действия простой. В любом противоречии будет сам тебя "творцом" называть. Необходимые условия для общения с кем либо заложены в схеме творец - Бен - аппонент. Других вариантов не существует так как не заложены в программе.

----------


## Yrok25

> На мадам ИСА снизошло божественное откровение... никак к светлой энергии незаконно приобщилась. )))


 мне показалось что это стилистически ей не соответствует , как и про демонов с сатаной

----------


## Ben

> мне показалось что это стилистически ей не соответствует , как и про демонов с сатаной


 я тоже думаю что это кто-то заместо неё старается и ей диктует под копирку....
ведь отрицать метод не поняв в нем ничего это же понятно откуда идет....
ну мне это не удивительно...
Обрати кстати внимание на то что Викторыч несет... тоже очень показательно. ))
Просто тут в теме светлый поток приделан, зомбопрограммы разные высвечивать... если вдруг самому человеку это плохо заметно...

----------


## buster777

dsadaghkljjgsfsfdsfsdgsg

----------


## Ben

> Скажи, а если я уже достаточно зарядился энергией, я могу скажем прикрепить энергию по всему  дому или почистить дом от негативной? Сколько примерно, эта прикреплённая энергия может удерживатся? )


 Конечно можешь... шли свет и смотри как все осветляется... внутренним взглядом... 
энергию шли не от себя, а сделай мысль которая соединит свет Творца с негативом который ты хочешь почистить... Если негатив почистится то он уже не вернется если темные не принесут новый....

----------


## ИСА

Бен, я не пророк, и собиралась его из себя корчить, не суди всех всех по себе.
Незаконно? Ты совсем офигел?(извините за мой французский) Ты уже будешь решать что законно, а что нет?
Да Бен, теория стара, как мир, и описана во многих книгах всех религий мира. Читай и думай. И практика проста - любить. Любовь - это прежде всего чувство, это внутри и в сердце...а не витание в облаках в погоне за дозой "энергии".... 
Викторыч, ты прав абсолютно.

----------


## ИСА

> Сколько примерно, эта прикреплённая энергия может удерживатся? )


 На пару дней, потом начнёться "голод", депресняк и ломка, и ты потянешься за следующей дозой, как наркоман или алкоголик за бутылкой...

----------


## ИСА

Почистила личку.

----------


## Ben

> Незаконно? Ты совсем офигел?(извините за мой французский) Ты уже будешь решать что законно, а что нет?


 Дорогая, это же шутка, там даже помечено для тех у кого начисто отсутствует ЧЮ. )))
Свет же не мой, Творца. У меня на него прав никаких нет. ))

----------


## ИСА

Праведный и хорошие поступки, Любовь  лишь это рождает свет в наших душах. Зажгите Свет в себе, и тьма исчезнет. Бог есть Любовь, и это есть и свет и тепло, но никакие облака не смогут быть источником их. лишь только то, что в сердце. ))) Все просто. Зачем техники, зачем ложь, дарящая обманчивый свет, как огоньки на болотах, тем душам, в кои не впустили в себя Любовь Творца и не ответили тем же - бесполезно искать техник...

----------


## Викторыч

ИСА! вот если ты возьмёшь ведро с помоями и окатишь к примеру стиральную машину. Будет она работать после закладки белья? Будет. Если только контакты не зальёшь. Аналогично с беней. Окати его помоями в реале, такой утрётся и продолжит шнягу про лучезарный свет. Что и произошло на сайте Путь Одиссея. Я дал бене ссылку и настоял модеру что бы подержал какое то время его аккаунт в качестве учебного экспоната тварной сущности. После всех дисскусий я уже имею практическое представление как и остальные участники форума. Но далее всем участникикам стало интересно заходить в бенину тему и опускать его ниже плинтуса. Что возмущало модера. Типа вы нормальные темы не обсуждаете а троля беню кормите. И естественно снёс всю тему с удалением бениного аккаунта.

----------


## ИСА

Викторыч, ну и правильно, что снесли. Я всёж надеялась, что вдруг очнётся.... хорошо, не буду больше крошить печеньки.

----------


## Ben

Небольшое объяснение процесса как можно ощущать свет и как это работает.
Свет Творца это явление объективное и проверенное на практике многократно разными людьми. Сложность приобщения к нему связано с тем что свет не распространяется свободно до материальных миров. Для этого необходима глобальная человеческая мысль которая его приблизит до материального мира чтобы все люди могли присоединятся к свету своей собственной мыслью.
Поэтому когда человек формирует мысль для получения света она входит в соединение с глобальной человеческой мыслью которая усиливает свет. Далее свет перетекает через мысль самого человека к нему самому при этом форма мысли, то есть внешнее чувство, может быть любая заранее заданная, например благость, счастье, любовь и т.п., а её содержание это свет.
Далее этот свет используется человеком как энергия для формирования мыслей которые будут соединять свет Творца с любым целевым негативом, который будет трансформироваться в светлый позитив под действием света Творца.

----------


## Yrok25

все это конечно замечательно но  .. Азы - есть стеркоранисты ? и зачем они поклоняются Ктулху ?

----------


## Викторыч

(ново-лат., от лат. stercus - навоз). Христианская секта IX столетия, утверждавшая, что принятые внутрь тело и кровь Христовы перевариваются в желудке, как и всякая пища.

новолатинск., от лат. stercus, навоз. Христианская секта IX века, утверждавшая, что принятые внутрь Св. Дары перевариваются в желудке, как и всякая пища.

Больше всего Ктулху любит питаться глупыми и жалкими маленькими людишками, в особенности любителями оккультизма и прочих разновидностей эмо. 

Устраивает?

----------


## Yrok25

нет
никак нет , нелогично

----------


## Викторыч

Увы, другого нет. Придётся тебе самому создавать религию. Беня тебе поможет

----------


## Ben

> и зачем они поклоняются Ктулху ?


 Как правило все религии и секты приманивают человека идей быстрого приближения к добру, свету, любви, нирване и тому подобное... Любой нормальный человек хочет приблизится к этому без излишней головной боли и страданий и фактически этим и занимается всю свою сознательную жизнь.
Ну а далее это уже подменяется верованием в различных посредников - божков, идолов, духовных учителей, просветленных, вождей, святых, мантры, ритуалы, молитвы, навязчивые идеи и т.п. чтобы пользоваться светлой энергией человека в своих целях. Также цепляют человека за его гордыню якобы он особо богоизбранный, а все остальные нелюди и тому подобные техники порабощения сознания, имеющие целью увести человека от конечной цели достижения света Творца напрямую им самим на своем личном опыте и работой своего собственного сознания... ибо тогда необходимость в слепом веровании кому-то и чему-то отпадает в принципе и человек становится ментально свободным и независимым.

----------


## Kirin

Забавно до чего могут докатиться люди в критических жизненных ситуациях.

----------


## Ben

> Забавно до чего могут докатиться люди в критических жизненных ситуациях.


 ну дык все в такой критической ситуации пока свет не ощущают в себе реально... да и потом еще некоторое время пока будут выпутываться из неё... но это уже гораздо приятней когда свет уже есть. ))

----------


## Kirin

Ктулху, копрофилия какая-то (вопросы про туалеты)... У кого-то мозги конкретно припекло.

----------


## Ben

> Ктулху, копрофилия какая-то (вопросы про туалеты)... У кого-то мозги конкретно припекло.


 Вопрос был не совсем про туалет - просто зомбирование у них шло через отрыв физического тела на ментальном уровне... так как внушается что некто якобы тварец и поэтому ему будет не к лицу иметь любые физиологические потребности и все что связано с физическим телом... ну а вопрос про туалет это одна из самых простых и очевидных потребностей... которые сложно отрицать... с таким же успехом можно спросить и про любое - дышет ли их тело воздухом, есть или пьет и т.п. - на всем этом их зомбопрограмма будет клинить...

----------


## Викторыч

> Ктулху, копрофилия какая-то (вопросы про туалеты)... У кого-то мозги конкретно припекло.


 А это с Беней после того сайта так стало. До этого Беня здесь ещё в какой то адекватности пребывал относительно.

----------


## Kirin

Лол. В какой-то степени? Куда уж хуже. Не кислые видимо там темы поднимаются.

----------


## Ben

Универсальный метод нейтрализации любого негатива, депрессии, многих болезней и т.п. и достижение внутренней гармонии и счастья.

Требуется думать мысли в определенном порядке. Думание мыслей состоит из двух этапов - визуализации и наблюдения того что проявилось в результате. Самовнушение отсутствует в принципе. Для начала нужно настроиться или свизуализировать (представить) божественный свет и любовь Творца, которые пронизывают всё творение. Далее нужно впустить свет в себя и максимально наполнится этим светлым потоком с контролем на уровне чувств физического тела (умиротворение, благость, легкость и т.п.). После вхождения в светлый поток мысли становятся материальны и обладают достаточной энергией для работы с любым негативом без особых усилий и страданий. Для этого нужно собрать мыслью весь негатив, что обнаружится и всплывет в сознании, в темный шар. Далее направить мыслью в этот шар внешний божественный свет и смотреть на него внутренним взором. Как только шар просветлеет от входящего света, то весь негативный заряд будет превращен в позитивный. Шар можно вернуть в себя как энергию. Это всё. В случае неудачи с вхождением в светлый поток из-за различных блокировок, можно обратится к Творцу чтобы он послал добавочный свет и пытаться впустить его в себя как описано раньше. Этот метод многократно проверен на практике и показал хорошие результаты. Можно также как угодно видоизменять данную технику, при сохранении основной идеи заполнения негатива и темного светом при нахождении в светлом потоке.
http://vk.com/id200165979

----------


## Викторыч

Беня! Всё на наркофоруме мозги компостируешь ? )))
http://forum-nonarko.ru/topic926-585.html

----------


## Ben

Где взять силу жить?
Правильный вопрос - это почти-что правильный ответ.) Ну а ответ давно известен и прост - безусловный и бесконечный свет Творца, который каждый может впустить в себя и наполниться им чтобы самому/самой стать источником его для себя и других... Без этого будет всё уныло, к сожалению или к счастью, кто как на это посмотрит.)

----------


## Ben

Свет и Любовь это просто!
Весь "секрет" лишь в том, чтобы вначале наполниться им на уровне ощущений собственного тела и души, облаченной в тело. 
Для этого достаточно лишь подумать несколько мыслей об этом и всё свершиться!
Никаких предварительных знаний и умений не требуется - любой человек знает и умеет это от рождения.
Человек не делает это лишь по одной причине - он на темной стороне мира и фактически служит силам зла и темноты, даже если иногда говорит людям красивые слова о любви о свете... Но при желании человек всегда может перейти на светлую сторону, лишь захотев приблизиться к свету Творца Мироздания!

----------


## LightWarrior

> Опасность всей этой чепухи с претенцией на эзотерику в том, что людей убеждают  в возможности достичь целей волшебным, вдруг внезапно открытым новоявленным псевдопророком - сидеть на диване, визуализировать, верить в свою мечту, в образы, рождённые фантазией, или услужливо подброшенные и показанные существами из того мира, которые окружают нас здесь ..., и ждать того дня, когда энергетический созидающий луч добра и света, отразившись от Венеры, Марса, Луны и блестящей лысины Брюса Уиллиса, принесет тебе счастье, успех и долгие годы жизни. Как правило, вот такие походы приводят к плачевным результатам. Это путь к безумию и аду... 
> Мир устроен Творцом мудро  целесообразно, необходимые человеку знания о мироустройстве могут быть только простыми и ясными, в этом и премудрость и любовь Создателя. 
> ах, как это часто происходит и происходило во все времена в этом мире - вдруг невесть откуда явившиеся несчастные, сбитые с толку мелкими эзотерическими выходками пропведники  говорят: "Вот тебе техника, делай её и получишь феноменальные результаты!" - только они не говорят о том, что будет происходить с тобой, Потом, и о том, как все это в Действительности действует на душу, куда заводит адская приманка и рыболовный крючок демонов, на который насажен каждому свой червячок... и вдруг обещается, что с человеком начнут происходит происходить чудеса, их надо анализировать и тем самым избавляться от страданий. 
> кто, какая адская сущность так скверно шутит над людьми, какими судьбами он тут, на форуме людей, доведённых до отчаянья расставляет свои сети... 
> Подобных психотехник множество, их можно придумывать самостоятельно, но суть их одна – управление своим подсознанием. Подобных эзотерических техник множество, и все они выдают впечатояющие спецэффекты, заставляющие людей следовать по такому пути, но....
> 
> Они не понимают, что никакого волшебства в этих техниках нетчто опастно человеку соваться туда, где он так мало знает... работать опасно. Человек такими техниками тратит свою же собственную энергию, запас энергии. Он получает сейчас, но потеряет потом. И потеряет гораздо больше, чем получил. Он тратит своё будущее. Он тратит свою Вечность. Потом, как и любые, попавшие на крючок подобных гуру люди, человек не сможет жить нормальной жизнь, весь мир сузиться до постоянных поисков одного лишь видения, и как бы будет хорошо, а все остальное - будет мучить и отвлекать от этого "хорошо", как наркомана от иглы вы не сможете нормально жить... просто стоит вспомнить судьбы людей, искалеченных подобными учениями, того же белого братства или  или движения Путь мастеров. Да. В облака человек попадёт - а что дальше  - я выше написала. 
> А душу человека  может изменить только Любовь. Любовь в глобальном смысле и отзыв человека на любовь Всевышнего. и Все "негативные энергии" и то, что можно придумать в качестве синонима к этим словам,  уйдут и любовь изменит их на чистоту и свет.


 Ну вот правду ж говорит)

----------

